# Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2016)

*Bewirtschaftungsprobleme mit neuer hessischer Verordnung​*Im nachfolgend verlinkten Thread geht es vor allem um das in Hessen verhinderte Abknüppelgebot:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322905

Da ich auch auf Punkte bez. Schonzeiten und Schonmaße der neuen Verordnung hingewiesen habe, die ja kein angelpolitisches Problem sind, sondern ein Punkt der Bewirtschaftung, aber dadurch die Diskussion so immer wieder aus dem Ruder läuft, habe ich diesen Thread hier aufgemacht.

So, dass der andere Thread ums Abknüppelgebot nicht belastet wird, das Thema um Schonzeiten/maße aber nicht untergeht. 

Die entsprechenden Postings werde ich hierher verschieben. 

Um diese Punkte gehts:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Im Einzelnen - Bewirtschaftung*
> 
> Aland, Gründling und Schmerle sind komplett raus aus allen Listen §1/§2 (Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße etc.). Besonders beim Aland ärgerlich, aber danach in §8 tauchen die 3 wieder auf als möglicher Besatz?
> 
> ...




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Guten Morgen!
 Das mit dem Zander verstehe ich auch nicht. Man erhöht das Mindestmaß um 5cm aber schafft die Schonzeit ab?!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss auch nicht, ob in Hessen die Bewirtschafter auch über das gesetzliche hinaus Schonzeiten/maße erlassen können...
> 
> Das ist aber nur mal die Bewirtschafterseite.



Hatte diesbezüglich letztes Jahr Kontakt mit der oberen Fischereibehörde. Man teilte mir mit, dass die HFO dies nicht vorsieht und man lediglich eine Verordnungsänderung initiieren könne.
 Wie es in der neuen Verordnung aussieht weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

DAnke für die Info


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Alte Verordnung Schonzeiten:
Hecht: 01.02.-15.04
Zander: 15.03-31.05.

Wenn nun der Bewirtschafter während der Hechtschonzeit jedwede Kunstköder und Köderfische verbietet, verkürzt sich dadurch die Zanderschonzeit lediglich um 2 Wochen.

Allerdings dürfen Zanderbeifänge, die da zufällig auf Wurm, Made oder Boilie beißen dann mitgenommen werden.

Da müssen die Bewirtschafter halt versuchen, die Köderverbote so zu definieren, das fast keine Schlupflöcher offen bleiben.


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Was ich noch hinzufügen wollte: die meisten Vereine setzen trotzdem die Schonmaße hoch und die Leute halten sich auch dran, weil kaum einer weiß, dass sie es eigentlich nicht dürfen.

@Thomas: hast du mal einen Link zur neuen HFO?
Kann sie hier nicht finden:
http://www1.recht.makrolog.de/irfd/search?start=0&q=*:*&rubrik=land&fp=rfd/Verkündungsblätter


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

hab sie nur als Dokument bei mir vorliegen, obs die schon öffentlich gibt, weiss ich nicht.

Die hessischen Vereine sollten die aber auch alle vorliegen haben..


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Alles klar, Danke für die Auskunft!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Immer gerne ;-)


----------



## KnispelJoe (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Was ich noch hinzufügen wollte: die meisten Vereine setzen trotzdem die Schonmaße hoch und die Leute halten sich auch dran, weil kaum einer weiß, dass sie es eigentlich nicht dürfen.
> 
> @Thomas: hast du mal einen Link zur neuen HFO?
> Kann sie hier nicht finden:
> http://www1.recht.makrolog.de/irfd/search?start=0&q=*:*&rubrik=land&fp=rfd/Verkündungsblätter




http://www.lexsoft.de/share/pdf/eb640e38-b845-4852-a2aa-823aa170abce.pdf

www.rv.hessenrecht.hessen.de/lexsoft/default/hessenrecht_rv.html


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Danke!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Danke KnispelJoe - neu dabei und dann gleich so zielführend.
Passt!
Herzlich willkommen!!


----------



## KnispelJoe (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke KnispelJoe - neu dabei und dann gleich so zielführend.
> Passt!
> Herzlich willkommen!!




Danke, war bis jetzt immer stiller Mitleser und habe das jetzt mal als Anlass genutzt


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Klasse Idee ;-)))


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

"Besatz mit Aalen in stehenden Gewässern, die ständig gegen einen Fischwechsel abgesperrt sind, verboten."

 Wie ist hier das Wort ständig gemeint? Wäre es erlaubt in einem See Aale zu besetzen, der lediglich 1 Woche im Jahr beim Frühjahrshochwasser mit einem Flüsschen in Verbindung steht?


----------



## racoon (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Finde ich persönlich sinnvoll - kein Besatz mehr in den Vereinsweihern#6


----------



## Deep Down (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Wie ist hier das Wort ständig gemeint? Wäre es erlaubt in einem See Aale zu besetzen, der lediglich 1 Woche im Jahr beim Frühjahrshochwasser mit einem Flüsschen in Verbindung steht?



Das sollte eigentlich mit dem Schutzzweck der Vorschrift vereinbar sein. Verhindert werden soll ja wohl, dass der Aal durch die ununterbrochene Sperre keine Abwanderungsmöglichkeit hat. Im Frühjahrshochwasser wäre diese Möglichkeit aber gegeben. Entspricht ja letztlich auch der Situation von abgetrennten Gewässern, in die der Aal eben  durch solche Ereignisse auf natürlichem Wege in und aus solchen Gewässern gelangt.


----------



## Ollie88 (16. Dezember 2016)

*Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass hier der Hessenverband als einer der wenigen Verbände (und im Unterschied zu den Verrätern bzw. Inkompentenzlern aus Bayern, Saarland und S-H, wo es ein Abknüppelgebot jeweils gibt) es aber erkannt hat, benannt hat (Fischvernichtungsprogramm) und mit der jetzigen Alternative das vorerst Positivste rausholte, was angesichts der anderen genannten Landesverbände und des genauso "kompetenten" Bundesverbandes überhaupt möglich war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich kann den Fortschritt gegenüber dem Abknüppelgebot insgesamt schon nachvollziehen und ich finde es auch gut. Allerdings ist es bei dem wohl begehrtesten Süßwasserfisch (Zander) ein großer Rückschritt und m.M.n. nicht hinnehmbar. Denn dort wird in Zukunft sicher WESENTLICH häufiger geknüppelt als zuvor. Ich kann mich bezüglich der Aggression während der Laichzeit und der Wichtigkeit für das Ökosystem nur wiederholen.
Auch gebe ich meinem Vor-Vorredner bezüglich der Aufhebung der Hechtschonzeit absolut recht, denn ein Hecht frisst während der Laichzeit definitiv kaum, wodurch der Schaden dort wesentlich geringer ausfallen würde.
Würde ein Gesetz zur Aufhebung der Zanderschonzeit in Hamburg (Elbe) durchgeführt werden, hätte ich, bei dem herausragenden Zanderbestand der Elbe, weitaus weniger Bedenken. In Hessen verfügen wir, meines Wissen nach, aber in keinem Gewässer über einen außerordentlich guten Zanderbestand, wodurch sich die Zukunft des Zanders noch weiter verschlechtert. Vielleicht findet über die Hege und Pflege des Zanders endlich mal Umdenken statt, wenn die Grundeln auch in den Oberläufe sämtlicher Flüsse in Hessen Einzug halten und die Stipper keine Weißfische mehr fangen.
Apropos, selbst bei der Wiederansiedlung der Quappe wird in Hessen gepennt, die, nebenbei erwähnt, ebenfalls einer der wenigen Feinde der Grundeln ist und dazu beitragen kann, die Bestände zu dezimieren!
Hier wäre ein Wiederansiedlungsprogramm nach dem Vorbild von NRW wünschenswert.

Ich appelliere hiermit aber nochmal an die Vernunft eines jeden Spinnfischers: Bitte keine Zander während der klassischen (ursprünglichen) Schonzeit entnehmen und etwas Verantwortung gegenüber der Kreatur zu zeigen! Bei Unsicherheit bitte überprüfen, ob der Fisch ein Laichkleid trägt (schwarz ist). Dann bitte schnell und vorsichtig zurück!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Das mit den Zandern ist nur Bewirtschaftung bei einer einzigen Art, die nur einen Teil der Gewässer und Angler überhaupt betrifft - nicht schön, aber von Bewirtschaftern umgehbar.

*Das Abknüppelgebot trifft aber das Angeln insgesamt und ALLE Angler* und hätte ganz andere Auswirkungen, Anzeigen wären Tür und Tor noch weiter geöffnet.

*DAS* ist der große Unterschied...

Und dass der Verband nicht mit allem einverstanden bzw. das nicht alles gut ist, hatte ich ja auch bereits geschrieben, dazu gehört sicher auch die Zandergeschichte.

Wenn nun Bewirtschafter meinen, über das gesetzliche hinausgehende Beschränkungen für Angler zu brauchen und nicht einfach wie in anderen Ländern Schonzeiten verlängert/Schonmaße erhöht werden können, bin ich zuversichtlich, dass in Hessen wie auch sonst in Deutschland die Bewitschafter genügend Phantasie haben, um Einschränkungen für Angler trotzdem durchzusetzen.

Was allerdings Behörden  und Ministerien sich da gedacht haben bei dieser Schonzeitregelung, würde mich schon auch interessieren (wenn man Behörden und Ministerien unterstellen will, bei der Arbeit zielgerichtet zu denken)..

Auch - und hier kommt wieder Wasser in den Wein - warum der Verband das nicht rechtzeitig öffentlich gemacht hat, wie lobenswerterweise beim Abknüppelgebot und genauso (oder genauso erfolgreich) dagegen gekämpft hat, kann man sicher fragen.

Da er aber beim wichtigeren Teil, *der alle Angler und das Angeln insgesamt betrifft*  - dem Abknüppelgebot - richtig gehandelt und Erfolg gehabt hat, kann ich den Fehler bei einer einzelnen Fischart verzeihen.

Und lobe den Verband daher dennoch für seine erfolgreiche Arbeit gegen das Abknüppelgebot und für Angler und Angeln* in diesem Fall.*.


----------



## Ruti Island (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Ollie88 schrieb:


> Apropos, selbst bei der Wiederansiedlung der Quappe wird in Hessen gepennt, die, nebenbei erwähnt, ebenfalls einer der wenigen Feinde der Grundeln ist und dazu beitragen kann, die Bestände zu dezimieren!
> Hier wäre ein Wiederansiedlungsprogramm nach dem Vorbild von NRW wünschenswert.




Die Quappe ist einer der größten Laich- und Nesträuber. Braucht man nicht unbedingt überall. Aber das ist auch ein anderes Thema...


----------



## wakko (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Interessant bei der Aufhebung der Zanderschonzeit ist, das auch der Besatz von Zandern nur noch in abgeschlossene Gewässer durchzuführen ist - genau wie bei Regenbogenforelle, Wels, Rapfen, Bachsaibling, Giebel und Zuchtkarpfen. Hier ist wohl die ursprüngliche Fischfauna der Gedanke. Ich sehe den Zander jedoch als "eingehesst", aber wohl auch mit Angler- und nicht mit Schützerblick.
Bemerkenswert finde ich das Entnahmefenster bei Forellen bis max. 60 cm - ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## Ollie88 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Die Quappe ist einer der größten Laich- und Nesträuber. Braucht man nicht unbedingt überall. Aber das ist auch ein anderes Thema...





Sowie fast jeder Raubfisch auch. Früher sollten sämtliche Döbel aus der Forellenregion entnommen werden, weil die Angst umging, dass der Döbel massenhaft Forellenbrut frisst. Heute wird er in ebendieser eingesetzt, da 1. viele sogenannte Forellenregionen tot sind und 2. man erkannt hat, dass die Forelle im Umkehrschluss Döbelbrut frisst. Zudem war die Quappe, was kaum jemand weiß, noch vor gut 50 Jahren in vielen Flüssen Hessens heimisch. Für die Fischfauna wäre dies sicherlich nicht abträglich (offtopic vorbei).

@ Thomas: Ich verstehe dich schon und natürlich begrüße ich den Schritt. Es wurde aber schlicht und einfach nicht zu Ende gedacht und denn auch ein einzelner Fisch KANN eine große Auswirkung auf das gesamte Ökosystem haben und ich für meinen Teil kann damit nicht wirklich zufrieden sein. 
Beispielsweise weiß ich aus sicherer Quelle von Aufsehern, dass viele "Hechtangler" am Edersee bereits nach Ende der Hechtschonzeit (mit Echolot) über die Laichnester der Zander gefahren sind und diese sogar entnommen haben. Nun wird dieses Verhalten sogar noch geduldet. Das Ende vom Lied ist, dass das "Top-Raubfisch-Gewässer" Edersee bald deutlich weniger Zander beinhalten wird und somit vielleicht sogar einen guten Ruf verliert, schlimmstenfalls sogar die Umsätze wegen weniger verkauften Karten sinken und der finanzielle Auswand für Besatzmaßnahmen steigen kann (ist lediglich ein Gedankengang; es kann natürlich auch anders sein).
Zusammenfasst: Ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung, aber auch ein "großer" Schritt in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## iltis05 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Supertoll
Jetzt dürfen die Zander ganz legal ausgerottet werden.
Und gezielt während der leichzeit von den Nestern gefangen und abgeschlagen werden.
Jetzt dürfen die gewissen Leute das auf ganz offiziell und legal machen.
Hessen ist Toll
Ich lach mich schlapp,ausserdem wird in Hessen eh fast nicht kontrolliert. 
Super ganz Toll


Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



wakko schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert finde ich das Entnahmefenster bei Forellen bis max. 60 cm - ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung!




Hallo, 

na ja, ab 60 cm läßt aber die Produktivität und vor allem die Qualität des Laichs der Forellen merklich nach. Besser, für den Nachwuchs, wäre eine Schonung zwischen 40 cm und 60 cm.
In der Zucht werden so alte Forellen kaum noch verwendet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ruti Island (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Ollie88 schrieb:


> Sowie fast jeder Raubfisch auch. Früher sollten sämtliche Döbel aus der Forellenregion entnommen werden, weil die Angst umging, dass der Döbel massenhaft Forellenbrut frisst. Heute wird er in ebendieser eingesetzt, da 1. viele sogenannte Forellenregionen tot sind und 2. man erkannt hat, dass die Forelle im Umkehrschluss Döbelbrut frisst. Zudem war die Quappe, was kaum jemand weiß, noch vor gut 50 Jahren in vielen Flüssen Hessens heimisch. Für die Fischfauna wäre dies sicherlich nicht abträglich (offtopic vorbei).




Döbel in der Forellenregion hab ich noch nie gefangen, höchstens in der Äschen- und Barbenregion. Und von einem Döbelbesatz hab ich noch in keinem Gewässer gehört. 
Das Problem ist bei meinen 10km Barbenregion die ich hauptsächlich befische, dass Forellen gerne entnommen werden, aber die Döbel fast alle zurückgehen. Dadurch kommt es unweigerlich zu einem Ungleichgewicht und wenn dann 3 Döbel auf eine Forelle kommen kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass der Döbel schaden an der Forellenbrut anrichtet. Und Quappen gibt es bei uns auch immer noch, dürfen aber nicht beangelt werden.


----------



## gründler (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



wakko schrieb:


> Interessant bei der Aufhebung der Zanderschonzeit ist, das auch der Besatz von Zandern nur noch in abgeschlossene Gewässer durchzuführen ist - genau wie bei Regenbogenforelle, Wels, Rapfen, Bachsaibling, Giebel und Zuchtkarpfen. Hier ist wohl die ursprüngliche Fischfauna der Gedanke.



https://www.bfn.de/fileadmin/MDB/documents/skript128.pdf


----------



## wakko (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Nabend 
Es tut mir leid, wenn es falsch rüber gekommen ist: ich versuche zu verstehen, was da der Gedanke ist: 
das Prinzip eines Entnahmefensters in einer Landesverordnung begrüße ich! Gab es das länderseitig in Deutschland schon? Forelle ist eher suboptimal, Hecht und vor allem Zander (aufgrund des Beschützens des Geleges, wo ein großer und erfahrener Fisch erfolgreicher ist) wären da besser geeignet. Was da gegen den Zander läuft, geht mir gehörig gegen den Strich. Ich selbst habe da eigene Schonzeiten für mich...


----------



## Ollie88 (17. Dezember 2016)

*Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

@ iltis05 und wakko
Ich sehe es absolut genauso wie ihr und finde es wirklich nicht hinnehmbar. Ich habe auch schon lange meine eigene Schonzeit für Zander, die, je nach Jahreszeit, über die übliche Schonzeit hinausgeht. Finde es wirklich schade und traurig, dass man sich als Angler über solche, eigentlich schon selbst verständlichen, Kleinigkeiten freuen muss. Bestimmt werden sich einige Zanderexperten darüber sehr bald öffentlich und gehörig beschweren. Da schließe ich mich natürlich gern an...


----------



## Fr33 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Mir hat vor paar Monaten schon einer gesagt, dass sich bei uns in Hessen was bzgl. der Fischereiverordnung ändern wird. Als da schon spekuliert wurde, dass der Zander keine Schonzeit mehr haben wird - habe ich abgewunken.... gerade der ZANDER der ne Art "Brutpflege" bzw. "Gelegepflege" betreibt KANN doch gar nicht so ausgemustert werden....

Puh, genau das ist passiert und da es in Hessen anders als in RLP usw. keine "Frühjahrschonzeit" gibt - wird auch in der Hechtschonzeit fleißig weiter Spinnfischen und mit Köfi geangelt. Das wurde nicht gerne gesehen, aber immerhin wanderten oftmals die Zanderbeifänge dann doch wieder ins Wasser. Zander finden die Gelege eig schnell wieder - meist reicht die Zeit um das Nest gegen Grundeln zu verteidigen....

Ich kanns nicht verstehen... wirklich nicht. Die Jahre als Zander quasi aus dem trüben Rhein eine Art Tagesstandart waren sind laaange vorbei. Und die Abschnitte bzw. Nebengewässer wo es noch Zander gibt - werden jetzt schon überrannt.....

Ich kanns nicht nachvollziehen.... wirklich nicht.  Barbe ist auch so ein Thema. 

Aber mal was anderes. Wenn Abschnitte von Flüssen von Fischereizünften verwaltet werden - dürfen die eine Schonzeit weiterhin belassen? 

Bsp: Frankfurt Main Stadtstrecke.... komplettes KuKö + Köfi Verbot bis 1.7 ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hab das hier zusammen gefasst mit den Schonzeiten/maßen in einem Extra-Thema.


----------



## fishhawk (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hallo,

hab schon schlimmere Verordnungen gesehen. 

Großes Lob an den hessichen Verband.



> na ja, ab 60 cm läßt aber die Produktivität und vor allem die Qualität des Laichs der Forellen merklich nach.



Interessante  Information, das wuße ich noch nicht. Ich dachte bisher immer, das wäre eher vom Lebensalter als von der Körperlänge abhängig.
Gibt's dazu auch Studien aus freier Wildbahn?

Jetzt weiß ich zumindest, warum in Bayern die Seeforelle 60cm Schonmaß hat.

Für Meerforellen und Lachse wird sich die Gefahr in Hessen "irrtümlich" abgeknüppelt zu werden durch das Höchstmaß hoffentlich trotzdem verringern. 

Keine Möglichkeit für den Bewirtschafter, an das Gewässer angepasste Schonzeiten oder Mindestmaße genehmigt zu bekommen ist schon ein harter Schlag.

Zander ohne Schonzeit ließe sich wohl nur durch ein entsprechendes Köderverbot regeln, ist ja in vielen Vereinen auch heute schon üblich.
In RLP und den Niederlanden ebenfalls. Hoffentlich ist den hessischen Vereinen wenigsten diese Möglichkeit erlaubt.

Der Hecht weiß ja meist auch nicht nicht, dass er ab 1.2 nen Zanderköder inhaliert u.u. .

Was macht ein hessicher Angler, wenn er vom 15.3. - 31.05. einen Schuppenkarpfen fängt?

Kann er den dann ohne Risiko wieder zurücksetzten, weil die Gefahr besteht, dass es ein Wildkarpfen sein könnte?



..


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Interessante  Information, das wuße ich noch nicht. Ich dachte bisher immer, das wäre eher vom Lebensalter als von der Körperlänge abhängig.
> Gibt's dazu auch Studien aus freier Wildbahn?
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hallo,

Hochleithner  ist von 2002. 

Meines Wissens nach hat sich die wissenschaftliche Meinung zum Laicherfolg älterer Fische ( in freier Wildbahn) und deren Bedeutung zur Bestandserhaltung in den letzten Jahren deutlich gewandelt . 

Aber das wäre dann off-topic.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Ollie88 schrieb:


> der Wichtigkeit für das Ökosystem nur wiederholen.



Die Wichtigkeit des Zanders als Grundelfeind No.1,wird von Anglern gern und oft überschätzt.

Gerade wenn die Zanderbestände sowieso eher so lala sind,erledigen Barsche das/die meiste(n)




Ollie88 schrieb:


> In Hessen verfügen wir, meines Wissen nach, aber in keinem Gewässer über einen außerordentlich guten Zanderbestand



Die ökologische (Wunsch)Bedeutung scheint da doch "etwas" mit den ökolog.Realitäten zu kollidieren?

Bescheidene oder gar rückläufige Populationen, deuten primär zumeist auf eine generelle Verschlechterung der "Wohnverhältnisse" hin..dass das gezielte befischen während der Laichzeit kontraproduktiv sein kann ,keine Frage..

Aber noch tödlicher und das nachhaltig, sind für Zander(brut) z.B. die immer klarer werdenden Gewässer.

An solchen Gewässern nutzen dir dann weder Schonmaße/Zeiten noch freiw.Selbstbeschränkungen,um den Niedergang der Zander aufhalten zu können.Alles nur eine Frage der Zeit..trüber bekommste die Gewässer dank WRRL ja nicht mehr.

Ob das jetzt auf Hessische Gewässer zutrifft,können Locals sicher besser beantworten.Es würde mich aber sehr wundern,wenn es an Main,Werra,Lahn und Co.noch so ausschaut wie vor 20 oder mehr Jahren.



Ollie88 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es bei dem wohl begehrtesten Süßwasserfisch (Zander)



In der Liga der aktuell angesagten Modefische ziemlich weit oben triffts wohl besser..und ohne weitere stichhaltige Argumente, nehmen Gesetze darauf mal genau 0 Rücksicht.

Ökolog.Artenvielfalt bedeutet ja keineswegs, das Zander da bevorzugt protegiert werden müssen.

Da musste Politik und Behörden schon cleverer kommen..was wir uns als Angler an Fischen wünschen,ist da so ziemlich unerheblich.


----------



## Ollie88 (18. Dezember 2016)

RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die Wichtigkeit des Zanders als Grundelfeind No.1,wird von Anglern gern und oft überschätzt.
> 
> Gerade wenn die Zanderbestände sowieso eher so lala sind,erledigen Barsche das/die meiste(n)
> 
> ...





Das sind verallgemeinerte Floskeln, welche sich sicher von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterscheiden. Natürlich bin ich ein "Zanderfreund". Ist sicherlich auch nichts verwerfliches daran einen Lieblingszielfisch zu haben, oder etwa doch?! Selbst wenn der Zander als Grundelfeind überschätz wird, willst du du ihnen nun gar nichts mehr entgegensetzen, weil sie nur einen kleinen Teil der Population eindämmen? Ob Modefisch oder nicht, der Zander hat eine hohe wirtschaftliche Bedeutung und ist nach wie vor ein beliebter Zielfisch. Außerdem gibt es auch NOCH Gewässer, welche trüber statt klarer werden. Selbst wenn man das Thema noch so sachlich und objektiv betrachtet sollte jedem "Angler" doch die möglichst lange Erhaltung möglichst vieler Fischarten am Herzen liegen und ich rede hier nicht von einer Fischart (Grundel) die mit Ballastwasser in unsere Gewässersysteme gelangt ist, denn der Zander ist mittlerweile nun schon einige hundert Jahre heimisch und gehört, nach meinem Verständnis, zu den einheimischen Fischarten.

Edit: Zudem tut meine "Cleverness" so rein gar nichts zur Sache und kann dir egal sein! Es ist ein Forum in dem Diskutiert wird und genau ebendiese tue ich auch!


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> fishhawk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Interessante Information, das wuße ich noch nicht. Ich dachte bisher immer, das wäre eher vom Lebensalter als von der Körperlänge abhängig.
> ...


----------



## gründler (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Nochmal

Die setzen um was schon lange angekündigt wurde vor Jahren schon.Thomas und einige andere haben das seit Jahren hier immer wieder angesprochen,doch hat ja niemand gejuckt und wurde als "der brauch klicks" abgewertet.

https://www.bfn.de/fileadmin/MDB/documents/skript128.pdf

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Dass sich noch einer dran erinnert - auch mal schön ;-)))

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306154


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Bei dem oberen Schonmaß von 60 cm bei Samo trutta geht es sicher nicht vorrangig um den Erhalt von laichfähigen Bachforellen. Dafür liegt die Latte mit 60cm viel zu hoch, das erreichen die Mehrzahl der Gewässer nur in Ausnahmefällen. Typische Zwischenmaße, um einen Laicherbestand zu erhalten, sind so ca. 35-40cm. 
Ich denke, fishhawk ist auf der richtigen Spur.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Für Meerforellen und Lachse wird sich die Gefahr in Hessen "irrtümlich" abgeknüppelt zu werden durch das Höchstmaß hoffentlich trotzdem verringern.



Lachs und Mefo-Smolts wandern mit ca. 20cm Größe Richtung Meer, entziehen sich somit meistens knapp unter dem Schonmaß der Forellen von 25cm dem Wirkungsbereich des hessischen Fischereigesetzes.
Bei der ersten Rückkehr sind alle Lachse und ein Teil der Meerforellen über das obere Schonmaß hinausgewachsen und laufen somit keine Gefahr versehentlich oder mutwillig als Bachforelle entnommen zu werden.
Kleine aufsteigende Meerforellen können dabei Pech haben, da sie nicht mehr unter Schutz stehen.
An sich ist das eine schlaue Änderung, die es den schwarzen Schafen schwerer macht und dem normalen Angler die nicht immer eindeutige Unterscheidung von Bach- und brauner Meerforelle abnimmt.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Lajos1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dann setz das Wissen der Fischzucht doch auch nicht mit den Bedingungen in der Natur gleich.
> ...


----------



## Nidderauer (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Ollie88 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der Zander als Grundelfeind überschätz wird, willst du du ihnen nun gar nichts mehr entgegensetzen, weil sie nur einen kleinen Teil der Population eindämmen? Ob Modefisch oder nicht, der Zander hat eine hohe wirtschaftliche Bedeutung und ist nach wie vor ein beliebter Zielfisch. Außerdem gibt es auch NOCH Gewässer, welche trüber statt klarer werden. Selbst wenn man das Thema noch so sachlich und objektiv betrachtet sollte jedem "Angler" doch die möglichst lange Erhaltung möglichst vieler Fischarten am Herzen liegen und ich rede hier nicht von einer Fischart (Grundel) die mit Ballastwasser in unsere Gewässersysteme gelangt ist, denn der Zander ist mittlerweile nun schon einige hundert Jahre heimisch und gehört, nach meinem Verständnis, zu den einheimischen Fischarten.


 
 So sehe ich das auch. Ich wüßte auch nicht, welche Fischart die entstehende Lücke (Räuber mit guten Nachtsichtfähigkeiten bzw. Beutezüge bei Nacht) füllen könnte. Hechte und Barsche sind Sichträuber. Wels ist nicht erwünscht. Störe sind ausgestorben. Aale so gut wie.

 Was bleibt da noch? Das Verschwinden des Zanders hätte nur eine weitere Ausbreitung solcher Arten zur Folge, die wirtschaftlich völlig bedeutungslos sind.  

Vielleicht ist auch genau das so gewollt. Verbessert hat sich insgesamt überhaupt nix, seit sich das BfN mit der Thematik befasst. Warum kümmern die sich nicht um wirklich problematische Neophyten, wie den chinesischen Kormoran? Die Gewässer und auch die heimischen Fischbestände sind in einem schlechteren Zustand, als jemals zuvor.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist auch genau das so gewollt. Verbessert hat sich insgesamt überhaupt nix, seit sich das BfN mit der Thematik befasst. Warum kümmern die sich nicht um wirklich problematische Neophyten, wie den chinesischen Kormoran?



Dürfte exakt so gewollt sein 

http://biologischevielfalt.hessen.de/de/invasive-arten.html

(Unter Aktionsplan Punkt 2)

Und dem Zander dürfte in diesem Spiel die Rolle des zu verschmerzenden(nicht nach unserer Meinung) Bauernopfers zufallen.



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Die Gewässer und auch die heimischen Fischbestände sind in einem schlechteren Zustand, als jemals zuvor.



Neenee..geht stetig aufwärts..irgendwie zumindest

https://frankfurt-greencity.de/environment-frankfurt/surface-water-in-frankfurt/water-quality/

Sage und schreibe 25 Fischarten.


----------



## fishhawk (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hallo,

auf die Gefahr hin wieder off-topic zu gehen.

Auch in der Fischzucht werden Laichfische nicht wegen ihrer Größe, sondern wegen ihres Alters aussortiert. Oder weil man ne Blutauffrischung machen will.

Meines Wissens haben Fische keine Menopause sondern bleiben bis ins hohe Alter fortplanzungsfähig und tun das auch. Der Laich älterer Fische (noch nicht im Greisenalter) soll nicht per se schlechter sein, sondern in der Fischzucht nur schwieriger zu händeln. Also für gewerbliche Fischzüchter evtl. weniger rentabel.

Größere Fische haben aber beim Schlagen von Laichgruben, Revierkampf, Abwehr von Fressfeinden wahrscheinlich Vorteile. Größere Eier mit mehr Dotter könnten im Fluss auch mehr Vorteile bringen als im Bruthaus.



> In einem halbwegs normalen Forellengewässer mit entsprechender Alterspyramide spielen die wenigen 60 Plus Forellen nicht die entscheidende Rolle bei der Fortpflanzung sondern die relativ vielen zwischen 35 und 50 cm



Ein Entnahmeverbot von Forellen zwischen 35 -50cm würde natürlich dazu führen, dass schnellwüchsige Fische sich deutlich weniger oft fortplanzen könnten als langsam wachsende Fische, welche die 50cm evtl. niemals erreichen. Erstere kriegen eins auf die Rübe sobald sie 50cm sind, letztere könnten gar nicht entnommen werden und sich bis zum biologischen Ende fortpflanzen. 

Ob das dann positive Auswirkungen auf die Genetik und den Bestand hätte kann man sicher diskutieren.
In Nordamerika sind es oft gerade diese Größen, die entnommen werden dürfen, aber die Amis und Kanadier kann man ja eh nicht ernst nehmen. 

Da in Hessen aber  nur für Salmo Trutta ein Höchstmaß gilt, hatte man da ggf. wohl andere Motive. Oder planzen sich andere Fischarten in Hessen nicht mehr natürlich fort? Dann wären Schonzeiten aber an sich sinnlos.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Oder planzen sich andere Fischarten in Hessen nicht mehr natürlich fort? Dann wären Schonzeiten aber an sich sinnlos.


Das verstehe ich eben auch nicht, dass der Zander zwar jetzt ein  Schonmaß, aber keine Schonzeit mehr hat..

Nicht logisch für mich...

Entweder will man ihn päppeln, dann beides - oder man legt keinen Wert mehr auf Zander - dann beides weg...

Aber da hatte der Verband ja auch dagegen gekämpft, aber mit weniger Erfolg als beim Abknüppelparagraphen...


----------



## fishhawk (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hallo,

ich was zwar nicht wer in alles den Ausschüssen saß, aber wenn das Umweltministerium von den Grünen geleitet wird, könnten das evtl. relativ wenige Personen mit Ausbildung zum Fischwirt oder Gewässerwart gewesen sein.

Da also nach Logik zu fragen grenzt schon an Blasphemie.

In Nordamerika ist zwar auch alles Sonnenschein, aber dort findet man in solchen Gremien deutlch mehr Angler, Jäger und Biologen, die auch von Feldforschung ne  Ahnung haben.

Die Hessen können aber wohl froh sein, dass ihre Gewässer nicht primär als Orte angesehen werden wo "Fische in Ruhe und Frieden leben, spielen und ihre Kinder großziehen können".


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

In anderen Ländern hat Angeln nen anderen Hintergrund und gehört zu einem größeren Industriezweig.... das kannste hier in D vergessen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern hat Angeln nen anderen Hintergrund und gehört zu einem größeren Industriezweig.... das kannste hier in D vergessen.



Einen größeren Industriezweig mit Angelbezug hat D'land auch..den der geschmiert laufenden Schützerindustrie  [emoji6]


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Wie gesagt - ich weiss nicht was die Lachnummer soll.... in RLP haben die sogar ne Frühjahrsschonzeit um gerade Barsch / Zander / Hecht komplett zu schonen und keine Ausnahmen zuzulassen. 

Und Hessen (quasi die andere Flussseite) brettert mit voller Breitseite dagegen....Für heisst das also - ab Mitte des Rheins ist der Zander ein schützenswerter Fisch / und auf der anderen Flussseite heisst es Feuer frei....


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Die ganzen hier versammelten verantwortlich und edel gesinnten Angler werden doch im Frühjahr/Frühsommer ohnehin freiwillig auf den Fang von Zandern verzichten!
Zudem geht es den Zandern doch angeblich, dank Grundelfutter, sehr gut?
Persönlich glaube ich auch, dass diese weggefallene Schonzeit kaum bis gar keine Auswirkung auf den Gesamtbestand haben wird.
Was den Rhein betrifft, gibt es ja noch die Schonzone auf der anderen Seite in RLP, wie Fr33 richtig bemerkt hat!
Dem zu Folge dieses Thema stark überbewertet wird!

Jürgen


----------



## Nidderauer (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Das ist die Frage, obs Thema stark überbewertet wird oder nicht. Geht der Zanderlaich noch auf im Main oder stützt sich der Bestand nurmehr über Besatzmaßnahmen? 

 Barschlaich geht überall auf, der liegt allerdings nicht aufm Grund sondern hängt irgendwo über Geäst, Wurzeln, .....

 Die Problematiken mit anderen Grundlaichern in der heutigen Zeit, wie z.B. Bachforellen, Meerforellen, Huchen, etc. sollten eigentlich bekannt sein....

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Fr33 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

ich behaupte mal, dass sich generell trübere Main ganz gute Chancen für einen natürlichen Zanderbestand hat. Da ist ne Biomasse drinnen, die man früher mal am Rhein hatte. Weissfische und natürlich Grundeln sind on mass vorhanden. Ich weiss aber auch, dass Streckenweise dennoch immer nochmal nachbesetzt wird.....


----------



## Nidderauer (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Genau das ist es ja. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, vor 10-20 Jahren mal einen 20-er Zetti auf Barschtwister gefangen zu haben. Unter 40 cm war da so gut wie keiner. Oder einen fingerlangen Zander auf der Senke. Kleine Barsche waren da öfter mal mit dabei und dort, wo sich Zander noch eigenständig vermehren, da sind die auch ab und zu mit drauf, wenn auch weitaus seltener als Barsche.

 Das könnte übel ausgehen, wenn da nicht mehr zugesetzt werden darf.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Nawachus (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hallo

Mir stellt sich jetzt eine ganz andere Frage und zwar Ich war heute im Angelladen und holte meine Jahreskarte für den Main auf der Karte steht noch alles genau so wie letztes Jahr. 
Ich habe dann nachgefragt wegen der Schonzeit und dem Mindestmaß daraufhin wurde mir gesagt das nur das zählt was auf der Karte steht was Zählt den nun die Verordnung oder die Karte ?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Fr33 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Servus,

 welche Karte haste denn schon geholt? Also von welcher Zunft? 
 Bisher wurde meine Frage wie das dahin gehend laufen soll, wenn Vereine/ Zünfte ihre eigenen "Regeln" auslegen mit dem Hess. Fischereigesetz Probleme gibt.

 Meine Jahreskarte vom Rhein (Hessen) beruft sich bei den Mindestmaßen usw. auf die gerade gültige hessische Fischereiverordnung. Ich muss meine Scheine auch mal durch gucken...


----------



## Nawachus (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hallo 

Die Seligenstädter Zunft mir wurde auch gesagt das es egal wäre was da beschlossen wurde sondern nur zählt was auf der Karte steht ?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Hann. Münden (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Karte ist normalerweise entscheidend, es sei denn es steht ein Verweis(eigentl. oft) in der Angelkarte, der auf die Fischereigesetze des jeweiligen Bundeslandes(betr. Schonmaße etc) hinweist. Dann müsst ihr euch wegen den neuen Regeln halt erkundigen und dementsprechend anpassen.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hallo,

wenn eine Rechtsverordnung öffentlich verkündet wurde und rechtskräftig geworden ist, geht die normalerweise vor internen Regelungen. 

Es sei denn der Geltungsbereich der Verordnung wäre für bestimmte Gewässer eingeschränkt oder ausgesetzt.

Hier wurde aber immer wieder drauf hingewiesen, dass es für die hessischen Bewirtschafter eben keine Möglichkeit für abweichende Regelungen geben soll. Keine Ahnung, ob das in Hessen nun wirklich so ist.

Könnte interessant werden, wenn die WAPO kommt und auf der Verordnung besteht.


----------



## gründler (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Könnte interessant werden, wenn die WAPO kommt und auf der Verordnung besteht.




Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor einer Strafe.

Zu Karten....
Gast/Karten,Erlaubnisscheine..... werden meist im Herbst gedruckt,gab es bis dahin keine neuen Infos werden die Statuten des letzten Jahres übernommen.

Sprich bei Druck wusste noch niemand das es so kommt.
|wavey:


----------



## Ruti Island (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Selbst wenn sich die Leute dieses Jahr noch an die Angaben in der Karte halten ist das Problem nur aufgeschoben nicht aufgehoben


----------



## Fr33 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn eine Rechtsverordnung öffentlich verkündet wurde und rechtskräftig geworden ist, geht die normalerweise vor internen Regelungen.
> 
> ...



Hier muss ich mal kurz einhaken. In der Tat dürfen Vereine und Pächter etc, die Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten verlängern bzw. Ausweiten. Nur eben nicht Schonzeiten verkürzen oder Mindestmaße runtersetzen, sodass diese unter die aktuelle Fassung des Hessischen Fischereigesetzes fallen.

Und das machen eben viele Vereine, Zünfte usw.


----------



## Ruti Island (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hier muss ich mal kurz einhaken. In der Tat dürfen Vereine und Pächter etc, die Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten verlängern bzw. Ausweiten. Nur eben nicht Schonzeiten verkürzen oder Mindestmaße runtersetzen, sodass diese unter die aktuelle Fassung des Hessischen Fischereigesetzes fallen.
> 
> 
> 
> Und das machen eben viele Vereine, Zünfte usw.





Stimmt definitiv nicht, habe oben schon mal was dazu geschrieben. Habe so aber auch lange gedacht, weil die Vereine es trotzdem alle machen, aber eben ohne offizielle Genehmigung.


----------



## Fr33 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Okey - gehen wir mal von aus dass die größeren Zünfte und Vereine sich das alles ordentlich bestätigen haben lassen, dass z.B. zum Schutz der Raubfische eine Frühjahrschonzeit von 6 Monaten eingerichtet wurde (Main FFM Strecke), oder der Zander anstelle bis 31.05 halt bis 30.06. Schonzeit hat (Verein XYZ).  Was bedeutet dann für diese Vereine die neue Schonzeitenregelung? Sind damit alte, genehmigte Dinge nun schlagartig hinfällig?


----------



## Ruti Island (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Denke nicht. Hoffe auch, dass möglichst viele Vereine Schonzeiten und Schonmaße ausweiten ohne es zu dürfen, weil die meisten Angler denken es wäre rechtens und halten sich dran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

ist doch einfach - entwedee die dürfen erweitern oder nicht.
Muss doch ein Hesse wissen...


----------



## Ruti Island (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Das ist die Antwort, die ich zur Ausweitung der Schonzeiten und Erhöhung der Mindestmaße bekommen habe. Ich denke das ist mehr als eindeutig.


"Sehr geehrter Herr B.,

zu Ihrer nachstehenden Frage teile ich zunächst mit, dass nach § 1a Abs. 1 Hessisches Fischereigesetz (HFischG) auch für Vereinsgewässer die Bestimmungen des HFischG und der Hessischen Fischereiverordnung (HFO) gelten.

In § 2 Abs. 1 HFO sind die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße für die darin genannten Fischarten geregelt. Weitere Beschränkungen gibt es nach den genannten Vorschriften nicht.

Nur unter den Voraussetzungen des § 2 Abs. 2 HFO kann die obere Fischereibehörde Ausnahmen von der Regelung des § 2 Abs. 1 der Verordnung z. B. dergestalt zulassen, dass eine Lockerung, d. h. die Reduzierung des Mindestmaßes auf eine geringere Länge oder der Schonzeit auf eine geringere Zeitspanne erfolgt, was vorliegend aber nicht Ihre Frage war.

Ihre Absicht zielt auf eine Erhöhung der Schonmaße und eine Verlängerung der Schonzeiten und damit auf eine Verschärfung der bestehenden Bestimmungen ab , die die bezeichneten Gesetzes- und Verordnungsregelungen aber nicht vorsehen.

In Bezug auf eine Ausweitung der durch die Verordnung insoweit abschließend geregelten Verbote habe ich nicht das Recht zu einer Ausnahmeentscheidung. Diesbezüglich wäre nur möglich, eine Verordnungsänderung zu initiieren und abzuwarten.

Das Regierungspräsidium kann jedoch durch Rechtsverordnung Gewässer, Gewässerteile und Ufergrundstücke unter den Voraussetzungen des § 39 Abs. 1 Ziff. 1 – 4 HFischG zu Schonbezirken erklären. Nach § 39 Abs. 2 HFischG können in der Rechtsverordnung der Fischfang vollständig oder teilweise sowie Störungen, die die Fortpflanzung und den Bestand der Fische gefährden, insbesondere die Räumung, das Mähen, die Entnahme von Pflanzen, Schlamm, Erde, Sand Kies und Steinen, das Fahren mit Booten, das Wasserskilaufen und der Eissport für festgesetzte Zeiten beschränkt oder verboten werden. Eine entsprechende Initiative bedarf  der detaillierten fachlichen Begründung.

Bis zu einer Verordnungsänderung oder der Ausweisung eines Schonbezirks sind jedoch die Vorgaben der in der Verordnung festgesetzten Beschränkungen wie z. B. Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten maßgebend und einzuhalten.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag

Karin Wetzel-Kördel

Dezernat
Landwirtschaft, Fischerei

Mail-Anhang

Regierungspräsidium Kassel
Steinweg 6
34117 Kassel

Tel.: +49 (561) 106 4712
Web: www.rp-kassel.hessen.de
E-Mail: Karin.Wetzel-Koerdel@rpks.hessen.de"


----------



## fishhawk (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hallo,

die Gewässer in Hessen scheinen ja so homogen zu sein, dass man keine gewässerspezifischen Regelungen zulassen muss.

Wenn ich überlege, dass das Regelbuch in B.C. ca. 40 DIN-A4-Seiten stark ist, weil da eben so viele gewässerspezifische Vorschriften drin stehen, und dann sogar noch während der Saison Schutzklauseln erlassen werden, wenn es die Lage erfordert.

Nun ist zwar B.C. deutlich größer als Hessen, es sieht aber schon so aus, dass man sich dort deutlich mehr Gedanken macht und auch wirkliche Profis am Werk sind, die auch vom Angeln ne Ahnung haben.


----------



## Conchoolio (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Finde es dennoch etwas provokant sich hin zu stellen, von einem kleinen Sieg zu sprechen (auch wenn es in der Tat milder als ursprünglich geplant ausgefallen ist).
> 
> Mir persönlich hat keiner was von dem neuen Fischereigesetz gesagt -  mal abgesehen von meinem Bekannten, der mir das auch erst gesagt hat, als es schon in trockenen Tüchern war. Bin ich als Angler jetzt in der Holschuld? Muss mein Verein, Verband oder wer auch immer mich explizit informieren? Welchen Einfluss habe ich als Angler überhaupt auf solche Beschlüsse von Oben?



Wir alle müssen die Strukturen und vor allem den Informationsfluss verbessern. Da nehme ich keinen aus, auch mich und die Vereine und den Verband. Unsere Strukturen im Ehrenamt sind so momentan zu träge, selbst in Zeiten von www, Facebook und Whatts App.

Aber seit doch mal ehrlich: Wer kennt das Gesetz und die Verordnungen und hat schon mal genau rein geschaut. Jeder der sich die alte HFO angekuckt hat weiß, dass sie mit Ende des Jahres abläuft, das steht da drin! Alle die sich wirklich dafür Interessieren, sollten sich doch spätestens dann fragen, was kommt danach. Und wenn ich einfach mal "Hessische Fischereiverordnung" in das allwissende Google eingebe kommen auf den ersten beiden Seiten schon gute & aktuelle Infos zu der Thematik.

Wie ich im Mainthread schon geschrieben habe:
Jeder Angler weiß, welcher Köder in welcher Farbe im Moment, wo gut läuft, selbst wenn er dazu nur auf Seite 300 in Google ein kleines Bild mit Stelle und Köder findet. Warum weiß er das? Weil er eine Eigenmotivation hat. 

Diese Eigenmotivation sollte eigentlich auch für solche grundlegenden Dinge wie Gesetze und Verordnungen gegeben sein. Denn diese bestimmen leider, wie es mit unserem sehr polarisierenden Hobby weiter geht.


----------



## CoBra98 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> Jeder der den ersten Entwurf der HfischV des Ministeriums gesehen hat weiß, dass wir, vor allem durch die Hessenfischer, mit einem gewaltigen blauen Auge davon gekommen sind. Ich bin kein Befürworter von Verbänden in der jetzigen Form aber dort wurde das Maximale raus geholt. Das betrifft nicht nur die §10.3 (Abknüppelgebot) sondern auch die Statistikführung direkt am Wasser, die Schonzeiten, die ganzjährig Geschonten usw.
> 
> Das der Zander überhaupt noch ein Schonmaß bekommen hat, hätte ich nach dem ersten Entwurf niemals mehr für möglich gehalten.
> 
> ...



Hast recht. Man kann übrigens auch als Privatperson (nicht nur als Verein) Mitglied im Verband hessischer Fischer werden und ist immer bestens informiert. Der Jahresbeitrag ist marginal.
In der neuen Verodnung steht auch, *dass Schleppangeln vom Boot aus verboten ist.*
Meine Frage mal in die Runde: Betrifft dies dann alle hessischen Gewässer, wie auch den Edersee oder können hier gewässerspezifische Regelungen davon abweichen ??
Wohl nicht, oder ? Sonst könnte man gewässerspezifich ja auch die Schonzeiten und andere Regelungen aus der HFO ändern.


----------



## Ruti Island (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



CoBra98 schrieb:


> In der neuen Verodnung steht auch, *dass Schleppangeln vom Boot aus verboten ist.*



Hab ich wohl überlesen?! Kannst du mal bitte den §§ nennen?


----------



## Fr33 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Vielleicht habe ich da eine andere Sicht- und Denkweise. Wenn sich einer Vertrag ändert (mal ganz banal gesagt), dann informiert die Partei doch darüber wann und was sich ändert. Hier wird immer geschrieben, der normnale Angler soll fragen - ob und wann sich was ändert um eventuell (aber nur vielleicht) sein Veto einzubringen. 

 Klar kann man sich als Einzelperson im Verband anmelden - aber nur damit mit der Verband mit ner ollen Zeitschrift, die eig nur Lobhuddelei für Ehrenämlter und Nistkästenaufhänger auffährt? 

 Vlt bin ich auch auf meinen Verein sauer. der eh sein eigenes Süppchen kocht und hier auch keine Infos weiter reicht....

 Und ja  -  ich war schon im Vorstand meines Vereines.....


----------



## CoBra98 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Hab ich wohl überlesen?! Kannst du mal bitte den §§ nennen?



Hier (siehe ganz unten unter *ferner ist verboten*): Das schreiben habe ich gestern vom Verband Hessicher Fischer zugenset bekommen bekommen:
"Hallo zusammen,
anbei von Erhard Hirdes eine Zusammenstellung der Änderungen durch die neue HFO, bspw. als Rückseite eurer Jahreskarten 2017.
Danke Erhard dafür!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Karl Schwebel

Regionalgeschäftsstelle Süd
Verband Hessischer Fischer


*[FONT=&quot]Bedingungen, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Der Fischfang darf mit *X Handangeln - jedoch davon nur eine Raubfischangel -* ausgeübt werden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Aalreusen [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]dürfen in der………. vom 2. März bis 30. September gelegt werden. *Begrenzung: X Stück.*[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Es gelten die gesetzlichen *Schonzeiten *und *Mindestmaße:*[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Fischart                                                Schonzeit                           Mindestmaß     Höchstmaß[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]                                                                                                              in cm              in cm[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Aal                                                   01.10.  bis  01.03.                            50[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Äsche                                               01.03.  bis  15.05.                            30[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Bachforelle                                      01.10.  bis  31.03.                            25                  60 [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Barbe                                                                                                        38[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Hecht                                               01.02.  bis  15.04.                            50[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Karpfen(Wildform)                         15.03.  bis  31.05.                            45[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Moderlieschen                                  01.05.  bis  30.06.                              -[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Nase                                                 15.03.  bis  30.04.                            25[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Rotfeder                                          15.03.  bis  31.05.                            20[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Schleie                                              01.05.  bis  30.06.                            25[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Zander                                                                                                      50[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Das Mindestmaß wird von der Spitze des Kopfes bis zum Ende der Schwanzflosse gemessen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Fische, Rundmäuler, Krebse und Muscheln, die einem Fangverbot unterliegen sind, wenn sie lebend dem Wasser entnommen werden, unverzüglich und mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt in das Fanggewässer zurückzusetzen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Muss mit ihrem Verenden gerechnet werden, sind sie zu töten und unverzüglich zu vergraben, sofern eine anderweitige Beseitigung nicht vorgeschrieben ist. Dies gilt auch dann, wenn sie tot angelandet werden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Das Zurücksetzen[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] eines Fisches, Rundmaules, Krebses oder einer Muschel nach dem Fang ohne vernünftigen Grund ist verboten. Gebietsfremde invasive Arten dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden.“[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Es ist verboten, Fische, Krebse und Muscheln folgender Arten zu fangen oder zu entnehmen:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Fische:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Atlantischer Lachs, Atlantischer Stör, Bitterling, Elritze, Flunder, Karausche, Koppe, Maifisch, Quappe, Schlammpeitzger, Schneider, Steinbeißer, Strömer, Zährte, Zwergstichling[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Rundmäuler:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Bachneunauge, Flussneunauge, Meerneunauge[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Krebse:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Edelkrebs, Steinkrebs[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Muscheln: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Gemeine Teichmuschel, Große Teichmuschel, Häubchenmuschel, Abgeplattete Teichmuschel, Bachmuschel, Malermuschel, Erbsenmuschel, alle heimischen Arten, Kugelmuschel, alle heimischen Arten[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Ferner ist verboten:[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Lebende Krebse oder lebende Wirbeltiere[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] als Köder zu verwenden, *Fischnährtiere *dem Gewässer zu entnehmen und gefangene Fische zu *verkaufen*. *Schleppangeln* vom Boot aus nicht erlaubt. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Anfüttern[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] in ………………………………..; in allen anderen Gewässern des Vereins ist das Anfüttern auf ein Minimum zu beschränken.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Es gelten folgende Fangbegrenzungen:[/FONT]*


----------



## Conchoolio (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



CoBra98 schrieb:


> In der neuen Verodnung steht auch, *dass Schleppangeln vom Boot aus verboten ist.*



Wo das steht wüsste ich auch gerne! Das steht da nirgendwo oder ich hätte mich wirklich extrem getäuscht.

www.rv.hessenrecht.hessen.de
Dann oben in der Suchleiste "HfischV" eingeben. 

Wo steht da was mit Schleppangeln?

Ich weiß das der Verband so ein Musterbeiblatt an manche Vereine rausgeschickt hat indem das auch drinsteht. Das war aber quasi ein Muster wie ein anderer Verein die Schonzeit und die Maße einträgt zum einkopieren in die neuen Karten. Das hat nix mit der Verordnung zu tun.


*Edit:* 
Genau das (siehe Vorposter)ist diese Email. Die ist so völliger Schwachsinn!!! Das sind nicht die Änderungen der HFO auf die HfischV sondern eine Mischung aus einer Vereingewässerordnung und Ausschnitten der HfischV. Das dürfte dem erfahrenen Herrn Schwebel so nicht passieren!


----------



## Ruti Island (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Sieht mir nach allein vereinsinternen bzw. Gewässer bezogenen Regeln aus.


----------



## CoBra98 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung - jetzt dämmerts mir auch, das dies ein WischWasch-Schreiben ist, was versendet wurde.


----------



## Mainhatten (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

In einem anderen Forum hat jemand geschrieben, dass es zum Thema Zanderschonzeit in der Stellungnahme begründet wurde.
Ist das auch irgendwo online einsehbar? Die Begründung wäre schon mal interessant.

 Und verstehe ich das richtig, dass Zander auch nicht mehr in Fließgewässern besetzt werden darf?


----------



## Fr33 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Moin Eric,

 die Begründung stützt sich m.M. darauf, dass der Zander nicht als heimische Art betrachtet wird. Das mit dem Wegfallen der Schonzeit ist schon der Knaller - aber wenn dazu in doch ordentlich befischten Flüssen nun auch der Teils geleistete Stützbesatz weg fällt.....


----------



## Conchoolio (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Diese Stellungnahme würde auch mich brennend interessieren. Mein letzter Wissensstand war, dass es keine gibt. Online und über den Verband und die Vereine ist mir keine bekannt. Eine fehlende Stellungnahme ist ja auch einer der Hauptkritikpunkte gewesen (Stand Anfang November). Danach habe ich davon nichts mehr neues gehört.

Der Zander durfte übrigens auch nach der alten HFO nicht ohne Sondergenehmigung der oberen Fischereibehöre besetzt werden. 

Siehe §8 HFO:
https://rp-kassel.hessen.de/sites/rp-kassel.hessen.de/files/content-downloads/hfo2015_text.pdf

Dies war jedoch in "Zandergewässern" wie dem Main usw. wohl kein größeres Problem die Gehnemigung zu bekommen, sonst hätten die Zünfte das nicht gemacht, bzw. nicht publik gemacht in den letzten Jahren.

z.B. http://www.frankfurter-fischerzunft.de/fischbesatz/

Ich bezweifele das die Zunft da illegal gesetzt hat in 2013.


Über den Sinn von Besatz streiten sich die anerkanntesten Experten. Insbesondere in so einem Fluss wie dem Main der einen sich gut reproduzierenden Bestand hat, bezweifele ich, dass 4000 Jungfische irgendetwas bringen. Jungzander haben eine enorme Mortalität. Es gilt als erwiesen, dass die äußeren Bedingungen (Futtervorkommen, Gewässereignung) viel mehr Einfluss hat auf den Bestand als irgendwelcher Stützbesatz. Das wird am Beispiel des Verhältnisses Grundelaufkommen - Zanderexplosion ganz deutlich. 

Das geht halt nur so lange, bis der Angel- und Fischerdruck so hoch sind, dass dem Bestand keine Luft mehr zum Atmen gelassen wird. Man darf gespannt sein.

Wenn der Zander wie FR33 schreibt komplett als "nicht heimisch" eingestuft werden würde, hätte er auch auf gar keinen Fall ein Mindestmaß bekommen. Ich denke, es hat eher mit der so viel zitierten Roten-Liste zu tun. Da haben "tolle Experten" in ihren teuren Studien durch Hochrechnungen sicher nachgewiesen, dass der Zander in ausreichender Stückzahl vorhanden und nicht schützenswert ist.


----------



## Mainhatten (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hm schlagt mich oder kauft mir eine Brille, aber unter §8 finde ich dort den Zander nicht in der Aufzählung.

Passenderweise hat die Fischerzunft Steinheim ihre Preiserhöhung mit Kosten für Besatzmaßnahmen für Zander, Barsch, Hecht und Weißfisch begründet.
http://www.fischerzunft-steinheim.de/Mitteilungen_Home.html

Ist schon super wenn Verbote erlassen werden, wenn es dann doch wieder zig Sondergenehmigungen gibt.

@FR33 du hast meine PN wohl doch bekommen. Ich war mir nicht sicher, weil die im Postausgang nicht auftauchen.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

PN angekommen  - vergessen zurück zu schreiben.... SOOORY ^^

 @ all

 Schon richtig was Con geschrieben hat - bei reinen invasiven Arten gibts weder Schonzeit noch Mindestmaß. Teils MUSS die betreffende Art entnommen werden.... 

 Aber am Bsp Zander passt da gar nix von. Entweder als Invasiv eingestuft und komplett raus - oder eben  nicht und mit Schonzeit und Mindestmaß... warum da jetzt so ein Mischmasch veranstaltet wurde?


----------



## Conchoolio (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Mainhatten schrieb:


> Hm schlagt mich oder kauft mir eine Brille, aber unter §8 finde ich dort den Zander nicht in der Aufzählung.



Ich bin das erste Mal auch drauf rein gefallen, ist verwirrend geschrieben:

(1) Es ist verboten Fische, Krebse und Muscheln der Arten, die *nicht* in § 1 oder § 2 Abs. 1 oder nachfolgend
aufgezählt sind, auszusetzen oder anzusiedeln:

Der Zander steht *nicht* in Absatz 1 oder 2 deshalb ist es verboten gewesen in der alten HFO.

Man muss natürlich sagen, dass sich die Besatzmaßnahmen in Fließgewässern auch aus Hegeplänen zusammensetzten. Wenn die Zünfte in ihren Hegeplänen, die mir dem RP abgestimmt sind, Zander drin haben, können sie die auch sicher weiter besetzten. Das Thema Besatz in Fließgewässern ist wirklich kompliziert. Hier geht es in erster Linie darum unkontrollierten Besatz in Ökosysteme zu verhindern, was ich auch prinzipiell begrüße. Allerdings sind die Rahmenbedingungen aus der Verordnung einfach nur Widersprüchlich und nicht sonderlich sinnvoll.


----------



## Conchoolio (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Aber am Bsp Zander passt da gar nix von. Entweder als Invasiv eingestuft und komplett raus - oder eben  nicht und mit Schonzeit und Mindestmaß... warum da jetzt so ein Mischmasch veranstaltet wurde?



Ich vermute:
Das UM will keine Schonzeit, kein Mindestmaß - der Verband fordert beides. Um das Gesicht nicht ganz zu verlieren beschließt das UM einen realitätsfremden Kompromiss.

Genaues weiß nur die Abreitsgruppe um Frau Priska Hinz und ihren Lobbyisten. Und diese Personen werden dies auch niemals der Öffentlichkeit preisgeben.


----------



## Mainhatten (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Boah das muss man echt 3x lesen und halber Jurist sein, um es zu verstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Ich muss mich durch so nen Dreck immer durchackern vor Veröffentlichungen - da kommste echt manchmal an Grenzen und bist froh um jeden, den man da mal fragen kann..


----------



## Conchoolio (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Dieser Absatz §8 wurde in der neuen HfischV wirklich etwas entzerrt, sodass er leichter verständlich ist. Das ist aber dann schon mein einziges Lob #d


----------



## Nidderauer (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> Ich bin das erste Mal auch drauf rein gefallen, ist verwirrend geschrieben:
> 
> (1) Es ist verboten Fische, Krebse und Muscheln der Arten, die *nicht* in § 1 oder § 2 Abs. 1 oder nachfolgend
> aufgezählt sind, auszusetzen oder anzusiedeln:
> ...



Hallo,

da steht doch sinngemäß:

"(1) Es ist verboten Fische, Krebse und Muscheln der Arten, die in § 1 oder § 2 Abs. 1 oder nachfolgend
aufgezählt sind, auszusetzen oder anzusiedeln"

Und da ist der Zander tatsächlich nicht dabei.

Dafür aber andere Arten, wie Barsch, Kaulbarsch, Rapfen,...

Das sind doch alles für den Main typische Arten, die sich da auch eigenständig vermehren, die sind dort auch nicht erwünscht |kopfkrat

Bezüglich des Stützbesatzes beim Zander bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher, ob 2000 Stück Z. in 11-14 cm wirklich so große Chancen haben, wenn gleichzeitig 500 Stück Hecht mit 20-45 cm besetzt werden und das im Herbst, bevor der Kormoran auftaucht. 

Ist wohl eher so eine Art "Versicherung", falls witterungsbedingt ganze natürlich reproduzierte Jahrgänge ausfallen. War denn mal jemand von euch bei einer E-Befischung dabei und kann was zu den Ergebnissen in Bezug auf Zanderbrut sagen?

Grüße Sven


----------



## Fr33 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Ich weiss von EINEM Hecht, der 2015 auf der Höchster Stecke gefangen wurde. Von daher keine Ahnung ob der Hecht im Main überhaupt annähernd eine Rolle spielt.....Und das da überhaupt Sinn macht, den krampfhaft ansiedeln zu wollen.... ich sage NEIN.

 Es will nicht in meinen Kopf rein.... nach sovielen Jahren den Zander nun als gebietsfremde Art abzuwatschen.

 Aber das gleiche haben die ja mit der Barbe vor. Es mag sein, dass es am Rhein Streckenweise viele Barben gibt (Rheingau) - aber in anderen Ecken kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Daher ist gerade die Barbe für mich ebenfalls schützenswert.


----------



## Mainhatten (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Ich habe es jetzt noch 2x gelesen und nebeneinander verglichen *puuh* und habe es jetzt wohl kapiert.|kopfkrat

 Interessanterweise darf auch die Regenbogenforelle nicht mehr besetzt werden. Hoffentlich teilt das jemand diesem buddhistischen (oder was auch immer) Verein mit, falls die wieder welche im Main "freilassen" wollen. :q


----------



## Ruti Island (22. Dezember 2016)

Mainhatten schrieb:


> Interessanterweise darf auch die Regenbogenforelle nicht mehr besetzt werden. Hoffentlich teilt das jemand diesem buddhistischen (oder was auch immer) Verein mit, falls die wieder welche im Main "freilassen" wollen. :q



Das ist schon seit ich denken kann verboten und auch gut so. In Gewässern bei denen ein Fischwechsel ausgeschlossen ist natürlich weiterhin erlaubt.


----------



## Conchoolio (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da steht doch sinngemäß:
> 
> ...



Auch du hast das *NICHT* überlesen. Allerdings ist das kein Problem, weil das war ja die alte Verordnung. In der neuen HfischV ist das besser beschrieben und dürfte jedem klar sein.

Von Ergebnissen aus der Elektrofischerei als Grundlage zu irgendwelchen Änderungen halte ich übrigens gar nicht. Insbesondere tiefer stehende Fische wie Zander sind wenn überhaupt nur bedingt durch E-fischerei nachzuweisen. Dazu kommen äußere Einflüsse wie Wasserstand und Temperatur. um das einigermaßen zuverlässig zu gestalten müsste eine Kontrollbefischung auch über mehrere Monate über ein großes Stück erfolgen und nicht nur an ein zwei Tagen. Sonst sind wir wieder bei den sinnbefreiten, realitätsfremden Hochrechnungen.


----------



## Mainhatten (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Das ist schon seit ich denken kann verboten und auch gut so. In Gewässern bei denen ein Fischwechsel ausgeschlossen ist natürlich weiterhin erlaubt.


in der alten HFO war die Refo aufgeführt...also erlaubt zu besetzen.


----------



## Ruti Island (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hast Recht, sie durften nur nicht in der Forellen- und Äschenregion nicht besetzt werden.


----------



## Conchoolio (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Die ReFo darf schon seit langer Zeit nicht in Fließgewässer ausgesetzt werden. Sie zählt als ganz klar "nicht heimisch" und es gibt so gut wie keine Laichgewässer in Deutschland. In Hessen gibt es kein einziges Gewässer wo ein selbsterhaltender Bestand nachgewiesen wurde hat mir der Biologe Christoph Dümpelmann mal gesagt, mit dem ich schon mal über dieses Thema geredet habe.

Edit:
Ja nur in Äschen und Forellenregionen war es verboten, stimmt.


----------



## Nidderauer (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> Auch du hast das *NICHT* überlesen. Allerdings ist das kein Problem, weil das war ja die alte Verordnung. In der neuen HfischV ist das besser beschrieben und dürfte jedem klar sein.



Hallo,

nein, nicht überlesen, nur auf die falschen Paragraphen bezogen.

Das Verbot des Besatzes in § 8 verweist ja auf die Paragraphen §1 und §2 der Verordnung und die Fischarten, die dort aufgelistet sind, bzw. solche, die dort eben nicht aufgelistet sind. Die dürfen eben nicht besetzt werden.

In §1 sind die ganzjährig geschonten Fischarten aufgeführt und in §2 solche, die beangelbar sind mit Schonzeit und Mindestmaß. Und dort, unter §2 in der alten Verordnung ist auch der Zander aufgeführt und durfte demnach legalerweise besetzt werden.

Es kommt halt jetzt drauf an, wo der Zander in der neuen Verordnung geführt wird. Ob unter §2 = Besatz möglich oder unter §8 = Besatzverbot, wo u.a. auch Wels, Regenbogenforelle und Teichkarpfen aufgeführt sind.

Hoffe, dass ich es jetzt geschnallt hab |supergri.

Grüße Sven

Edit: In der neuen HfischV unter § 8 steht der Zander leider zusammen mit Wels, Teichkarpfen und Regenbogenforelle im Flußsystem, also Besatzverbot bzw. nur mit Sondergenehmigung....


----------



## Conchoolio (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Boah, genau. Das ist echt ein wirrwar.

In der neuen HfischV ist es jedenfalls klar geregelt. Der Zander darf in Fließgewässer nicht gesetzt werden ohne Ausnahmegenehmigung der oberen Fischereibehörde.

§8 - 

(2)

die nachfolgend genannten Arten, die nur in stehenden Gewässern, die ständig gegen einen Fischwechsel abgesperrt sind, besetzt werden:

Bachsaibling, Giebel, Karpfen, Rapfen, Regenbogenforelle, Wels,
*Zander*

(3) Die obere Fischereibehörde kann Ausnahmen von den Verboten der Abs. 1 und 2 zulassen, wenn

    1.

    die Gefahr einer Verfälschung der Tierwelt und
    2.

    eine Gefährdung des Bestandes und der Verbreitung
        a)

        heimischer Tierarten und
        b)

        von Populationen solcher Arten



Wir werden sehen was die Zukunft bringt. Ich bin befürchte, dass es nur eine Richtung für uns gibt und die ist immer näher an den Abgrund.


----------



## Nidderauer (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Füllt halt eure Fangbücher anständig aus und gebt die auch rechtzeitig zurück. Die Statistik (in Bezug auf Raubfisch- und z.B. Grundelbestand) ist halt so ziemlich das einzige, mit dem man vernünftig argumentieren kann, sollte sich die ganze Sache zusehends in die falsche Richtung bewegen.

 Gerade wenn es um die weitere Verfälschung des Artenspektrums geht.

 In der Neophytenverordnung (hatten wir hier im Thread irgendwo auch schonmal) ist das nichtmal mal so streng beschrieben, was gebietsfremde Arten angeht, solange keine heimischen Arten verdrängt werden. Eine durch den Zander verdrängte vorwiegend nachtaktive Raubfischart fällt mir da  nicht ein.

 Da geht's für mein Verständnis eigentlich nur darum, zu unterscheiden, ob sich ein Bestand selbst erhalten kann oder auf Hilfestellungen angewiesen ist. Und diese Hilfestellung soll zukünftig unterbleiben. 

 Ich denke mal dass man genau das versucht herauszufinden.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Nidderauer (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Vielleicht auch ne Möglichkeit, dem Zander etwas unter die Flossen zu greifen. Geeignete Stellen, die etwas weniger lichtdurchflutet sind, lassen sich meist auch bei klarem Wasser finden.

http://www.fisch-klbg.at/News/fvk14.htm

 Grüße Sven


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch ne Möglichkeit, dem Zander etwas unter die Flossen zu greifen. Geeignete Stellen, die etwas weniger lichtdurchflutet sind, lassen sich meist auch bei klarem Wasser finden.
> 
> http://www.fisch-klbg.at/News/fvk14.htm
> 
> Grüße Sven


 
 Ich denke um das gelegentlich "Unter die Arme greifen" geht es.

 §8 verlangt eine Genehmigung für den Besatz von Fischarten die in Hessen früher halt nicht vorkamen, oder es wie beim Giebel unsicher ist.
 Diese Arten könnten Probleme bereiten und da möchte man dem Land Mitspracherecht einräumen.
 Die meisten sind Modefische, die oft schon fangreif und oft viel zu zahlreich besetzt werden. 
 Daneben sind es eben Arten die mit dem Naturschutzauftrag durch das Naturschutzgesetz nicht so recht im Einklang stehen.


----------



## Nidderauer (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

In dem Fall ginge es ja nur darum, vernünftige Laichmöglichkeiten für den Zander zu schaffen.

 Und die wären natürlicherweise auch in den meisten Gewässern vorhanden, würde da nicht jeder Strauch gekürzt bzw. der ins Wasser gefallene Ast entfernt. In Österreich scheint das ja deutlich besser zu klappen, als in D.

 Der Bärschin reicht notfalls ein ins Wasser eingetauchter dürrer Brennnesselhalm oder ein Brombeerheckentrieb, um dort ihre Laichbänder abzuwickeln.

 Beim Zander bedarf es halt etwas mehr Aufwand. Früher hat man Tannenbäume und Reissigbündel versenkt. Zu anderen Zwecken befördert man heute große Heu-Rundballen ins Gewässer. Ist das etwa besser? Oder auch die Hilfestellung für andere Fischarten, die mal heimisch waren, aber ohne Hilfe auch nicht klarkommen?

 Letztlich bleibt halt auch beim Zander die Frage, woher dieser wann überhaupt gekommen ist.

 Bemüht man mal Tante Google, so kommt man mit "ursprüngliches Verbreitungsgebiet Zander" nicht wirklich zu einem Ergebnis, außer dass er in Nord- und Osteuropa als heimisch gilt und wohl auch schon immer im Brackwasser der Ostsee zu finden war. Je nach Salzgehalt der Ostsee wäre da durchaus eine natürliche Verbreitung bis einschließlich an die Oder denkbar, möglicherweise auch noch weiter in Richtung Westen.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Nidderauer (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Und hier nochmal was aus Thüringen und wie man den Stellenwert des Zanders dort derzeit betrachtet.

 Seite 19 bzw. 100 im Dokument.

http://apps.thueringen.de/de/publikationen/pic/pubdownload1215.pdf

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Nidderauer (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Auch interessant, die Elbe als westliche Grenze des natürlichen Verbreitungsgebietes.

http://www.landwirtschaft-mv.de/cms...tur/Fi_&_FiMa_012008_S_37-41_Jansen_et.al.pdf

 Grüße Sven


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Auch interessant, die Elbe als westliche Grenze des natürlichen Verbreitungsgebietes.
> 
> http://www.landwirtschaft-mv.de/cms2/LFA_prod/LFA/content/de/Fachinformationen/Fischerei/Aquakultur/weitere_Meldungen/Zander-_ein_Kandidat_fuer_Aquakultur/Fi_%26_FiMa_012008_S_37-41_Jansen_et.al.pdf
> 
> Grüße Sven


 
 Und selbst diese östliche natürliche Verbreitungslinie, wird von Vielen angezweifelt.
 Es ist völlig unklar ob Zander in der Elbe und östlich davon überhaupt früher heimisch waren.

 Umgekehrt ist es westlich davon völlig klar, das er dort erst spät angesiedelt wurde und wird.


----------



## schu (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Servus,

es wurde jetzt ausführlich und interessant über die Erfolgsquote der Hessen diskutiert.....aber was mich im Moment primär beschäftigt,warum entzieht man einem Brutpfleger wie dem Zander die Schonzeit.Ist der Milchner über dem Nest weggefangen,ist das Gelege verloren....
Warum beschließt man so einen Blödsinn.
Sieht man den Zander als invasive Art?
Dagegen spricht aber eigentlich das Schonmaß...


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Schü schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> es wurde jetzt ausführlich und interessant über die Erfolgsquote der Hessen diskutiert.....aber was mich im Moment primär beschäftigt,warum entzieht man einem Brutpfleger wie dem Zander die Schonzeit.Ist der Milchner über dem Nest weggefangen,ist das Gelege verloren....
> Warum beschließt man so einen Blödsinn.
> ...


 
 Warum sollte der Gesetzgeber das allgemein regeln?
 In vielen Gewässern vermehren sich die Zander  mehr oder weniger kaum.
 Dann ist die Laichzeit beim Zander extrem unterschiedlich, je nach Region, Gewässer und Jahr.  (Gefühlt sammeln sie sich aber schon viele Monate vorher dort.)
 Sollte eine Schonzeit das wirklich alles Abdecken müsste man einer eigentlich invasiven Art wohl Dez- ende Juli einräumen und dort das Raubfischangeln mindestens regional unterbinden.)|bigeyes

 Selten ist der Zander auch nicht gerade und auch wenn er beliebt ist, werden Ihn einige auch kritisch betrachten.

 Ich denke die Gesetzgebung meint das es besser durch die Bewirtschafter vor Ort zu regeln sei, wenn sie es denn wollen.
 Warum auch nicht, pauschale Bestimmungen wie Natur zu helfen sei, sind selten wirklich vernünftig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die ganzen hier versammelten verantwortlich und edel gesinnten Angler werden doch im Frühjahr/Frühsommer ohnehin freiwillig auf den Fang von Zandern verzichten!
> Zudem geht es den Zandern doch angeblich, dank Grundelfutter, sehr gut?
> Persönlich glaube ich auch, dass diese weggefallene Schonzeit kaum bis gar keine Auswirkung auf den Gesamtbestand haben wird.
> Was den Rhein betrifft, gibt es ja noch die Schonzone auf der anderen Seite in RLP, wie Fr33 richtig bemerkt hat!
> ...



Sehr richtig, Jürgen.#6



Fr33 schrieb:


> Schon richtig was Con geschrieben hat - bei reinen invasiven Arten gibts weder Schonzeit noch Mindestmaß. Teils MUSS die betreffende Art entnommen werden....
> 
> Aber am Bsp Zander passt da gar nix von. Entweder als Invasiv eingestuft und komplett raus - oder eben  nicht und mit Schonzeit und Mindestmaß... warum da jetzt so ein Mischmasch veranstaltet wurde?





Schü schrieb:


> Sieht man den Zander als invasive Art?
> Dagegen spricht aber eigentlich das Schonmaß...



Die beiden Zitate habe ich nur beispielhaft ausgewählt.

Vielleicht machen sich die Diskutanten mal die Mühe, das von Gründler verlinkte Dokument zu lesen. Dann nämlich würden einige verstehen, dass Gebietsfremde Arten in zwei Gruppen geteilt sind. Nämlich invasive und nicht invasive. Den Zander kann man als gebietsfremd einstufen, denn er kam vor der magischen Kolumbusgrenze nicht in Deutschland vor und hat sich nicht aus eigener Kraft hier angesiedelt. Über den Sinn dieser Zeitschiene kann man diskutieren, ist aber eine ganz andere Diskussion.
Nach dem Stand der Dinge ist der Zander ein Neobiot, und zwar ein nicht invasiver. Daher ist der Wegfall der Schonzeit unter beibehaltung des Mindestmaßes durchaus verständlich.

Dass der Wegfall der Schonzeit den Bestand gefährdet, ist ein Märchen. Wenn denn die Entnahme von Zandern durch Angler überhaupt eine meßbare Größe ist, bei großen Flüssen beispielsweise ganz sicher nicht, dann ist dieser Einfluss einzig durch Fangbegrenzungen zu mildern. Denn für das Laichaufkommen ist nicht entscheidend, *wann* Fische entnommen werden, sondern *wieviele*. Bleibt die Entnahme im Rahmen der natürlichen Zuwachsrate, ist es vollkommen wurscht ob ein Zander vom Nest weggefangen wird, oder davor/danach.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hast Du gut beschrieben, wie das beurteilt wird.

 Der Zander ist heute ein  Bestandteil der vorkommenden Fischarten vieler Gewässer.
 Ich würde Ihn und Andere nicht missen wollen und in vielen zu Wasserstraßen umgestalteten Gewässern ist er eben neben dem Wels und dem Rapfen etwas, was dort halt noch recht gut zurecht kommt.

 Kritisch sehe Ich aber die Bemühungen vieler Angler Zander überall haben zu wollen.
 Stetig wird versucht Ihn weiter zu verbreiten, auch in Gewässern wo er bislang nicht vorkam.
 Wenn dort eine Ansiedlung bislang erfolglos war, dann braucht es halt stetigen Besatz, zur Not auch mit schon fangfähigen durchsetzungsstärkeren Zandern.
 Es sollte den Menschen klar gemacht werden das der Zander, noch mehr wie der Wels, eben nicht zu den heimischen Arten zählt.

 Der Hecht setzt sich fast immer gegen den Zander durch wenn die Bedingungen für den Hecht ausreichen.
 Er sorgt schon selbst für den Erhalt der heimischen Lebensgemeinschaften, in seiner Polizeifunktion.

 Aber der Hecht selbst wird eben von vielen nur noch als Raubfisch 2.Wahl hinter dem Zander gesehen.
 Gegen stetigen hohen Besatz mit schon größeren Zandern und dem Willen, Hechte durch Zander zu ersetzen kann auch der Hecht sich nicht wirklich durchsetzen. 
 Was dann passiert ist das Besatz unnötig teuer wird, die Lebensabläufe im Gewässer stetig gestört werden und doch alles keinen langfristigen Erfolg hat. 
 Bei kaum einer anderen Fischart wie dem Zander wird so viel Geld verbrannt, ohne Erfolg.

 Gleichzeitig zeigt der Zander aber dort wo er gute Bedingungen findet, wie invasiv  er sich dort vermehrt und was er dann bewirkt.
 Dort könnte man Ihn nicht mehr ausrotten, selbst wenn man es denn wollte.
 Ich denke neben der Schwarzmundgrundel und vielleicht auch Wels und Rapfen ist es vor allem der Zander der sich in Europa der letzten 100 Jahre regelrecht explosionsartig ausbreitete und ausbreitet.
 Sein Trick, er schmeckt so gut das die Menschen das aktiv unterstützen, was sie sonst als vermeintliche Bedrohung verteufeln würden.  

 Seine Ausbreitung nicht als invasiv zu betrachten, setzt voraus das Wort invasiv eine neue Bedeutung zu geben.

 Ob Andere Arten dabei Schaden nahmen ist wahrscheinlich, prägte er doch gar den Begriff "Zandermüdigkeit" was das wegfressen einer bestimmte Fischgröße betrifft.
 Nur interessiert das eben keinen, weil der Zander als beliebter Speisefisch eben nicht kritisch betrachtet wird.
 Die Kleinfischarten und das Fischunkraut interessiert kaum Jemanden und auch bei den Wanderfischen beachtet man eher die schon Fangreifen Exemplare.

 Ich denke Ziel sollte es sein, das man möglichst wenig Feindbilder hat und möglichst ohne Besatz klarkommt um so nicht ständig in bestehenden funktionierenden Lebensgemeinschaften herum zu pfuschen.
 Wenn die angesiedelt sind, dann sollte man sie auch mit Verstand nachhaltig nutzen.
 (Wobei die hohe Entnahme beim Zander, nicht anders ist als aktiver Artenschutz im Sinne der Hege heimischen Arten ist)
 Viele Fehler der Vergangenheit lassen sich nicht mehr korrigieren, aber man kann versuchen  in Zukunft weniger Fehler zu machen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Wenn der Zander in Hessen verschwindet, dann nur weil sie geangelt werden. Ohne Schonzet, ohne Hirn und weil gezielt auf Zander 12 Monate im Jahr geangel wird.


----------



## Ruti Island (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Der Hecht setzt sich fast immer gegen den Zander durch wenn die Bedingungen für den Hecht ausreichen.




Dieser Satz macht keinen Sinn, es wird sich immer diejenige Fischart durchsetzen für die die Bedingungen am besten sind.

Zu der ganzen Diskussion: ich finde die Aufhebung der Schonzeit im großen Strom viel unkritischer als im See mit überwiegend Bootsanglern. Hier kann man nämlich einfach mittels Echolot die Nester ausfindig machen und die Böcke vertikal vom Nest ziehen.


----------



## Ollie88 (26. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin zwar kein Biologe und kann deshalb absolut nicht sagen, ob es wahr ist, deshalb keine Verurteilung. Laut Hörensagen soll die "Geschlechterverteilung" der Fische nach Untersuchungen in letzten Jahren deutlich ins Ungleichgewicht geraten sein. Ursachen dafür sollten (angeblich) Anti-Baby-Pillen, etc. sein. Aus diesem Grund sollen sich, verteilt über diverse Fischarten, größtenteils Weibchen in den Gewässern befinden. Ich selber habe in den letzten Jahren schon festgestellt, dass ich kaum noch Milchner bei wilden Bachforellen fange. Dadurch wäre der Schaden durch entnommene Milchner (Zander) von Nestern schon ziemlich verheerend. Aber wie gesagt, es wurde mir vor Jahren erzählt, ist also nicht meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Nidderauer (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Dieser Satz macht keinen Sinn, es wird sich immer diejenige Fischart durchsetzen für die die Bedingungen am besten sind.


 
 Ich kann dieser Sichtweise von nur einer einzigen sich wohlfühlenden Raubfischart pro Gewässer überhaupt nix abgewinnen.

 Ein Gewässer verändert sich auch über den Jahresverlauf. Im Winter klar, während der Wachstumsperiode je nach Nährstoffgehalt trüber.

 Aus welchem Grund sollen sich Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Wels, Rapfen,.... nicht gleichermaßen wohlfühlen? Nur weil sich die Bedingungen kurzzeitig mal zugunsten einer Art verbessern, heißt das doch nicht, dass die anderen Arten gleich aussterben.

 Die Vielfalt ist es, die unsere Gewässer im Gleichgewicht hält. Und nicht dieses Gepredige von bösen Neophyten.

 Der Zander ist eine auf dem europäischen Kontinent beheimatete Fischart, und damit klimatisch voll angepasst. Ob der zu Zeiten von Kolumbus mal in Oder oder Elbe geschwommen ist, spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle.

 Mir kommt das manchmal so vor, als würden wir uns hier über Phiranias oder Schlangenköpfe unterhalten, lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf 

 Und zum vermeintlichen Geschlechter-Ungleichgewicht @Ollie: Bei selbstgefangenen Talsperrenbarschen hab ich in diesem Jahr genau das Gegenteil festgestellt. Milchner ohne Ende und kaum Rogner. Im Verhältnis von etwa 10:1.

 Bei Äschen schaut es wohl ähnlich aus, dazu schrieb Blauzahn mal was (es ging da wohl ums Fangen von ausreichend Laichfischen für die Zucht). 

Grüße Sven


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Ich kann dieser Sichtweise von nur einer einzigen sich wohlfühlenden Raubfischart pro Gew
> 
> Die Vielfalt ist es, die unsere Gewässer im Gleichgewicht hält. Und nicht dieses Gepredige von bösen Neophyten.
> 
> ...


 
 Du willst es nicht verstehen....:q:q:q
 Der Zander ist in vielen deutschen Gewässern viel später angesiedelt worden.(möglicherweise gar fast allen)
 Der ist so neu wie die Wollhandkrabbe, nur deutlich erfolgreicher.
 Und so fremd wie die Schwarzmundgrundel.
 Noch vor dem 2 Weltkrieg wird er kaum verbreitet gewesen sein.
 Was Gewässer wie den Ebro betrifft wird er dort wohl eher etwa seit 25 Jahren vorkommen.
Seit vielen Jahren ein dort massenhaft  vorkommender Fisch.

 Eine erfolgreiche Ansiedlung oder der biologischer Supergau, je nach Wahrnehmung des Betrachters.
 Der Zander ist der lebende Beweis, wie Wir über so etwas wie Fremdarten wirklich denken.
 Der Karpfen und die Regenbogenforelle sind dagegen kaum mehr als Störungen.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hallo,

wann ist denn dann der Zander bei uns angesiedelt/eingeführt worden?
Ich zitiere mal aus "Die Angelfischerei" 11. Auflage von 1961: "Der Zander ist in ganz Deutschland in Seen und Flüssen häufig und, wo er fehlte, wie z.B. im Rheingebiet, mit Erfolg eingeführt."
Leider steht da nichts, wann er z.B. im Rheingebiet angesiedelt wurde,
aber offensichtlich war er selbst da schon in den 1950ern verbreitet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fr33 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Noch mal was zur Verteilung der Arten..... mal kurzeitige Veränderungen (Trübung durch Hochwasser, klares Wasser im Winter, mehr oder weniger Strömung, Sauerstoffgehalt usw.) haben m.M. nach auch wenig Einfluss auf verschiedene Arten....

 Aber das sind "Extreme" die immer mal wieder vorkommen. Was ist aber im Schnitt mit dem Gewässer los? In der trüben Tieden-Elbe gibts auch Hechte - Zander und Barsch überwiegt da aber. Weil dem Hecht da eben was fehlt.... und seien es flachere Zonen...

 Am immer klarer werdenden Rhein fänste heute fast mehr Hechte als Zander/Barsche. Weil die eben mit dem klareren Wasser besser auskommen. Der Main geht von der durchschn. Sichtigkeit eher Richtung trübes Wasser mit vielen Nährstoffen. Entsprechend besser sind die Chancen für den Zander..... ich weiss von !2! Hechten in 2015 am Main bei Höchst! Und die sind wahrscheinlich mal Besatz gewesen und mit 85cm und 1,05m wohl die letzten überlebenden


----------



## fishhawk (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hallo,

ich sehe als eigentliches Problem, dass in Hessen scheinbar keine gewässerspezifischen Schonmaße/Schonzeiten mehr zulässig sind.

Wenn die Behörde alle Gewässerbewirtschafter mit Einheitsvorschriften knebelt, erleichtert das den Hegeauftrag nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund sollen sich Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Wels, Rapfen,.... nicht gleichermaßen wohlfühlen? Nur weil sich die Bedingungen kurzzeitig mal zugunsten einer Art verbessern, heißt das doch nicht, dass die anderen Arten gleich aussterben.
> 
> Würden sich die von Dir genannten Fischarten alle gleichermaßen "Wohlfühlen", gäbe es bis auf eine keine davon. Die entstehung von Arten ist das Resultat von Anpassung an unterschiedliche Bedingungen. Ergo muss es wohl doch unterschiedliche "Wohlfühlbedingungen" geben.
> 
> Die Vielfalt ist es, die unsere Gewässer im Gleichgewicht hält. Und nicht dieses Gepredige von bösen Neophyten.



Es gibt kein Gleichgewicht, sondern ein ständiges hin und herpendeln. Und die Vielfalt beruht auf jahrtausendelanger Evolution. Wenn der Mensch gebietsfremde Arten einbringt, hat das nix mit Evolution zu tun und schadet in sehr vielen Fällen eben jener Vielfalt. 
Und es sind längst nicht alle Neobioten (Neophyten sind Pflanzen, Fische gehören zu den Neozoen) "böse". Der Zander kann als nicht invasiv angesehen werden, dennoch nimmt er in gewissem Maße einheimischen Arten Lebensraum weg. Nur eben nicht in einem Maße, dass andere Arten völlig verschwinden. Das machen invasive Neobioten.
Der Karpfen ist auch ein Neozoe. Und wenn die Klimaerwärmung weiter fortschreitet und er sich erfolgreich und flächendeckend vermehrt, wird er invasiv. Es ist also nicht alles schwarz oder weiß.


----------



## Sneep (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hallo,

wer die Warnungen vor den Folgen die neu eingewanderte oder gar invasive Arten für die heimische Artengemeinschaft mit sich bringt, als "Gerede über böse Invasoren" abtut, dem ist wohl nicht zu helfen. 

Was hier als Evolution verkauft wird, ist keine. Die Einflussgrößen sind, bis auf ganz wenige, vom Menschen gemacht. Fischarten haben sich immer entweder angepasst oder sind verschwunden. Die Veränderungen haben aber für die Fische ein nie gesehenes Tempo erreicht. Die Bestände müssen immer öfter und schneller reagieren. Zur Zeit ist die Anzahl der aussterbenden Arten vergleichbar mit der Situation vor 65 Millionen Jahren nach dem Einschlag des Chicxulub-Meteoriten auf Yukatan, zumindest was diesen Punkt betrifft. 
Fische mussten sich immer an die umgebende Natur anpassen, aber nie so häufig und schnell und an nicht natürliche Änderungen.

Zuwanderung von fremden Arten führt möglicherweise kurzfristig zu mehr Arten. Generell führt aber das Einwandern fremder, überlegener Arten zu einem Verlust an Arten. Dabei trifft es in der Regel die Spezialisten zuerst.
Setze ich fremde BF in einen Bach mit Perlmuscheln, ist der Vermehrungspezialist Perlmuschel am Ende weil solche Forellen die Larven abstoßen.

Das Beispiel Zander wird immer  als positives Beispiel für eine gelungene Integration genannt. Als er zum ersten mal besetzt wurde, hatte keiner eine Ahnung, ob der Fisch nicht neue Krankheiten und Parasiten mitbringt. Das Gegenbeispiel sind die Amerikanischen Krebse Die Europäer werden in 100 Jahren nicht mehr existieren.
Hatten wir vor Jahren noch 1 Art von Fischegeln auf Salmoniden, so sind jetzt 7 fremde Arten dazugekommen. Diese übertragen wieder diverse Keime von Fisch zu Fisch. Der Unterschied ist dass die Fische mit der einheimischen Art ihre Erfahrungen gemacht haben und zwischen Parasit und Wirt ein ständiger Kampf stattfindet, den aber so bald keiner dauerhaft gewinnen wird. Anders bei fremden Parasiten und Krankheiten. Hier muss sich der Wirt komplett neu anpassen, das braucht aber Zeit und die hat er nicht mehr. Insofern ist es Unfug zu behaupten es sei egal, ob die Art zur Zeit des Kolumbus hier lebte oder nicht.Man darf nicht vergessen, es ist nicht der Zander oben drauf gekommen, sondern dafür sind andere Räuber fast im gleichen Masse zurückgegangen. Das fällt nur nicht auf, weil es sich auf einige Konkurrenten verteilt.

Seit der Katastrophe mit den Krebsen haben wir schlicht Glück gehabt das  sich solches nicht mehr wiederholt hat.

Die Anregung mehrere Arten von Raubfisch zu besetzen hat auch nichts mit Vielfalt zu tun, aber viel mit wenig Ahnung.
Diese 4 Arten, haben so unterschiedliche Ansprüche an das Gewässer, dass unweigerlich Arten nicht zurecht kommen und sich nur durch ständigen Besatz halten können. 
Das ist aber wohl nicht das Ziel.

Ein Schlangenkopf wäre sicher ziemlich unschön,
deshalb ist eine kleine Grundel nicht harmlos. Zu solch einem Schluss kann man auch nur kommen, wenn das gefressen werden das einzige ist wie Arten konkurrieren. Dieser Kleinfisch bringt seine eigenen neuen Krankheiten mit und kann als Laichräuber oder Nahrungskonkurrent der Brut erheblichen Einfluss gewinnen.

Darwin redet nicht von survival of the strongest, sondern von survival of the fittest. Es überleben also nicht die stärksten, sondern die am besten angepassten.

SneeP


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wann ist denn dann der Zander bei uns angesiedelt/eingeführt worden?
> Ich zitiere mal aus "Die Angelfischerei" 11. Auflage von 1961: "Der Zander ist in ganz Deutschland in Seen und Flüssen häufig und, wo er fehlte, wie z.B. im Rheingebiet, mit Erfolg eingeführt."
> ...





 Der Herkunft und Verbreitung von Arten ist oft gar nicht leicht im nachherein sicher nachzuvollziehen.
 (Heute mögen ja auch viele nicht schreiben das sie selbst einmal die Welse besetzten über die sie heute alle fluchen)

 Der Zander ist da ein gutes Beispiel, heute ist das fast schon vergessen, das er eigentlich nicht immer da war.
 Genaue Daten zu finden ist oft noch schwieriger.

 In vielen Büchern wird er als heimisch in und östlich der Elbe und auch der Donau beschrieben.
 Aber das mit der Elbe und dem Osten, wird durchaus auch von Fachkräften angezweifelt.
 In alten Aufzählungen taucht er im Osten eben nicht bei den Arten auf und auch in der Elbe nur vereinzelt.
 Auch gab es von der Oder schon früh Besatzmaßnahmen die dann erstmalig gute Fische brachten.(Erstaunlich das In Fachblättern zu berichten, wenn es Zander dort schon vorher gegeben hätte)

 In Berichten über die Fischarten der Weser taucht der Zander gegen Ende des 18.ahrhunderts noch nicht auf, wobei es schon Gerüchte über Fänge gab.
 Auch wurden schon gut 100 Jahre vorher Zander im Einzugsgebiet gezüchtet um sie in der Weser anzusiedeln, was wohl ohne Erfolg blieb.
 Der klare, flache und wilde Lachsfluss Weser, war da wohl noch für den Zander ungeeignet. 

 M.von dem Borne berichtet in seinem Buch "Teichwirtschafft" um 1906 von der Erfolgreichen Ansiedlung des Zanders in Weser, Ems und dem Rhein durch die Fischereivereine.(Fischerzünfte)
 So wie auch von der Ansiedlung in vielen Stillgewässern.

 Moderner ist sicher das Buch: "Fische des Rheins" aber auch dort gilt der Zander als eine vor 100 Jahren angesiedelte Art.
https://books.google.de/books?id=rC...e&q=wann wurde der Zander angesiedelt&f=false

 (Dort wird gar von Besatzmaßnahmen im Ostseeraum und England und Italien geschrieben, Spanien ist da sogar noch unerwähnt)

 Nun ja das war die Zeit als alle möglichen Arten ausprobiert wurden, die Regenbogenforelle, Bachsaibling, Sonnenbarsch und Katzenwels blieben uns erhalten, vor allem aber der Zander.
 Viele weitere Kandidaten dieser Versuche scheiterten, aber versucht hat man noch viel mehr.
 Bei den Krebsen gab es dabei halt dann diesen doofen Pilz.

 Man siedelt ja in Wahrheit nicht die eine Art an, sondern auch viele weitere die man gar nicht wahrnimmt.

 Da Hessen wohl eher Weser und Rheineinzugsgebiet ist, wird es also vor 100 Jahren dort eher nur selten Zander gegeben haben.
 -------------- von nun an meine Gedanken dazu-------

 Was Ralles Einwurf betrifft:
 Der K. vermehrt sich  auch in vielen Deutschen Gewässern, nur ist sein Nachwuchs dem Konkurrenzkampf mit den heimischen Arten und dem Wintern kaum gewachsen.
 In der Fischzucht hält man Ihm die Konkurrenten zunächst vom Hals und füttert reichlich, damit er durch den ersten Winter kommt, dann erst im Herbst als K2 ist er über den Berg.


 Karpfen und Zander sind nicht zu vergleichen.
 Der Karpfen hat nicht das Zeug wirklich invasiev bei uns zu wirken, selbst wenn es wie in Spanien warm werden würde.

 Der Karpfen kann im Extrem ein Gewässer umgestalten, aber schaffte es trotz massenhafter Vermehrung und langen Vorkommen im Ebro nicht andere Arten am massenhaften Vorkommen zu hindern.
 Der Karpfen verbuttete im Ebro dabei gleichzeitig.
 Zeitgleich mit dem Aufkommen der Zander, wurden diese Fische ungleich weniger und die Karpfen wurden nun deutlich größer.(Zu dem Zeitpunkt lebten dort schon seit ahren zahlreiche Welse und Schwarzbarsche)
 Letzteres ist mein flüchtiger eigener Eindruck von 3 Besuchen am Ebro Mitte -Ende der 90er.
 Die wahrnehmbaren Veränderungen waren extrem schnell und gründlich. 
 Was ich dort erlebte, war ein Blitzkrieg und ein Verschwinden der gewaltigen Weißfischschwärme, bei gleichzeitiger Explosion der Zanderbestände.
 Dafür tauchten dann die kleinen Lauben reichlich auf. 
 Das ist auch einer der Gründe die mich heute dem Zander gegenüber nachdenklich stimmen.

 Es ist ein bisschen Schade, das von solchen Veränderungen eigentlich nie berichtet wird, die ja hunderte Angler dort auch zeitgleich erlebt haben sollten.
 Solche Aussagen von Zeitzeugen, kann man nachträglich nicht mehr erforschen.

 Übrings brachen  auch in Deutschland die Bestände einiger Arten zeitnah mit dem Zander ein...
 Möglich das  der Z. zu der Zeit zusätzlich den Wanderfischen ordentlich zusetzte.
 Seit einigen Jahren wird es nun Zander fast im gesamten Besiedlungsgebiet des Aales geben.

 Gegenprobe: Im Schwarzmeerraum finden sich 3 Zanderarten, vermutliche Kernregion und Rückzugsraum bei Eiszeiten, vielleicht die ursprüngliche  Heimat.
 Denn der Zander ist ein Warmwasserfisch, weshalb er im Norden oft auch erst im Juni-Juli laicht.
*Dort waren Aale immer extrem selten..*


----------



## angler1996 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

ich habe das jetzt nicht überprüft , aber vielleicht war der Zander immer da ,nur eben die Stückzahlen schwankten extrem, je nach Wasserqualität?


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ich habe das jetzt nicht überprüft , aber vielleicht war der Zander immer da ,nur eben die Stückzahlen schwankten extrem, je nach Wasserqualität?



 Ja sicher, so wahrscheinlich, wie das  es die Regenbogenforelle schon immer in Europa gab.

 Heute kann man noch ältere Angler treffen die Dier aus Zeiten berichten, wie Wir sie uns nicht mehr vorstellen können.
 So lange ist das alles noch gar nicht her. nur schafft es unser Hirn nicht das wirklich zu erkennen.
 (Die Alten erzählen Dier Dinge die längst gar nicht mehr da sind.
 Die Jungen nehmen nur die Gegenwart wahr, die oft bald schon wieder vergangen ist.
 Es ist oft unglaublich schnell wie sich die Gegebenheiten im Wasser ändern.
 Nur Wir leben zumeist in der Vergangenheit unserer Erfahrungen und Angeltechniken.:q)

 Das ist ja der Witz daran, das fast Alle gar nicht mehr wissen, das der Zander eben nicht heimisch ist und seine Verbreitung durchaus auch kritisch betrachtet werden sollte.
 Denn wenn man schon vor der Ausbreitung fremder Arten warnt, sollte man diese Arten wenigstens kennen., vor allem wenn sie sich innerhalb von 100 Jahren extrem ausbreitet.
 Der Zander zeigt wie verlogen dabei die Praxis ist.

 Man kann die Verbreitung des Zanders ja durchaus als Bereicherung verstehen und gleichzeitig auch kritisch betrachten.
 Aber es ist nicht gut etwas zu verteufeln oder schlicht die Wahrheit zu verdrängen.
 Nur darum diese Zeilen.


----------



## Nidderauer (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Der Herkunft und Verbreitung von Arten ist oft gar nicht leicht im nachherein sicher nachzuvollziehen.
> (Heute mögen ja auch viele nicht schreiben das sie selbst einmal die Welse besetzten über die sie heute alle fluchen)



Es fluchen ohnehin nur die, die überhaupt keinen Plan haben, wie man einen Wels an den Haken bekommt. 

Ansonsten ist doch alles in bester Ordnung, ziemlich unverständlich, dass der Wels hier in seinem ursprünglichen Verbreitungsgebiet (Sachsen) keine Schonzeit und auch kein Mindestmaß genießt. Siehe Karte:

https://heraldik-wiki.de/index.php?title=Wels_(Wappentier)



BERND2000 schrieb:


> M.von dem Borne berichtet in seinem Buch "Teichwirtschafft" um 1906 von der Erfolgreichen Ansiedlung des Zanders in Weser, Ems und dem Rhein durch die Fischereivereine.(Fischerzünfte)
> So wie auch von der Ansiedlung in vielen Stillgewässern.
> 
> Moderner ist sicher das Buch: "Fische des Rheins" aber auch dort gilt der Zander als eine vor 100 Jahren angesiedelte Art.



Der Zander war schon vor 1900 fester Bestandteil der deutschen Küche. Aus Davidis-Holle Praktisches Kochbuch 1891

Anhang anzeigen 252387

Anhang anzeigen 252388


Auch sehr interessant, was die Nordsee damals so alles hergab.

Aber zum Zander nochmal was Grundsätzliches. Sollte dieser nicht mehr besetzt werden dürfen bei gleichzeitigem Besatz anderer Räuber, z.B. Hecht, dann läuft das zwangsläufig darauf hinaus, dass der Zander irgendwann ins Hintertreffen gerät. 2-3 mal aufeinanderfolgende ungünstige Witterungsverläufe während der Laichzeit und dann wars das. Darüber sollte man sich im Klaren sein.

Glücklicherweise hat ja auch die Aquakulturwirtschaft seit einigen Jahren den Zander aufm Schirm. 

Für dessen Fütterung und Aufzucht wird dann fragwürdig erzeugtes Gensoja aus Südamerika herangeschifft, dazu weitere Futterbestandteile von ebenso fragwürdigen aber hier bei uns angebauten, im Labor hochgezüchteten Pflanzen, die hier überhaupt nicht heimisch sind und deren Anbau massive Spritzmitteleinsätze erforderlich macht. Und das landet dann früher oder später in schon bewährter Form in unserer Umwelt und den Gewässern und richtet dort weiterhin massive Schäden an. Wobei wir dann wieder beim großen Artensterben angelangt sind bzw. dem, was vor über 100 Jahren mal alles in unseren Flüssen und Meeren herumgeschwommen ist. 

Lasst sie euch schmecken, die Zanderfilets aus Aquakultur, genau wie die Käfig-Felchenfilets aus dem Bodensee. Immer weiter in diese Richtung, dann haben wir es bald hinter uns, dieses Trauerspiel.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Sneep (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hallo,

zur Verbreitung des Zanders.

Ursprüngliche Heimat waren: Kaspisches Meer, Schwarzes Meer, Aralsee, Ostsee- und Nordseebasin im Unterlauf der Elbe, in der Mariza im Bassin der Agäis. In Finnland bis 65 ° Nord.
Besatz ab 1878 in England, danach in Italien gefolgt von Kontinentaleuropa. Das begann um 1886 herum.
Man sollte statt in Kochbüchern besser in Fischbüchern nachschlagen. In meinem Kochbuch stehen auch Rezepte für Tintenfische.
1890 war der Zander mit Sicherheit in DE noch nicht weit verbreitet. Verbreitet war er nur im Unterlauf der Elbe. Hier gehörte er aber schon immer zu den genutzten Fischen. Das lässt sich aber nicht auf den Rest von DE übertragen.
Zudem wurde die Art schon vorher gezüchtet.
Dass der Zander relativ problemlos geblieben ist, liegt auch daran, das er sehr nahe an seinem neuen Verbreitungsgebiet schon vorher gelebt hat.

@ Nidderauer

Die Behauptung, der Zander würde bei einem Besatzverbot bei weiter anhaltendem Besatz anderer Räuber ins Hintertreffen geraten ist entlarvend. Richtig ist, dass die Art dann aus vielen Gewässern verschwinden wird und zwar aus denen, in denen sie sich  nur mit menschlicher Hilfe (Besatz) hat halten können. Da gehört sie aber auch nicht hin.

Dass sich die Aquakultur dem Zander  zuwendet, ist keine gute Nachricht für den Zander. In ein paar Jahren ist dann die Genetik so  herunter gewirtschaftet, dass diese Zuchtstämme noch mehr Probleme haben sich zu halten. Was wird aus Zanderbesatz, der 2 Jahre nur Pellets gefressen hat im Gewässer?

SneeP


----------



## gründler (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Sneep schrieb:


> Dass sich die Aquakultur dem Zander  zuwendet, ist keine gute Nachricht für den Zander. In ein paar Jahren ist dann die Genetik so  herunter gewirtschaftet, dass diese Zuchtstämme noch mehr Probleme haben sich zu halten. Was wird aus Zanderbesatz, der 2 Jahre nur Pellets gefressen hat im Gewässer?
> 
> SneeP




Wenn die Aq.K. weiter so gefördert wird (was gründe hat) brauch es in ein paar Jahren keinen Besatz mehr........

Die Kurse von der Landwirschaftskammer sind voll mit Ehemaligen Schweine und Rinder Landwirten die alle die Kohle abgreifen und ihre Stähle umbauen (beruflich genug damit am Hut habe).

Aber ich will da mal nicht zu tief für euch eintauchen.Ihr werdet ja die nächsten Jahre selber erleben wo der Zug hinfahren soll.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Die feuchten Träume schützender Elfenbeintürmler zur Rückkehr in die  Vorkolumbuszeit (ich mag trotzdem Kartoffeln, Tomate und Paprika) in allen Ehren.

Ich denke, dass für Angler der Zander momentan ein begehrter Zielfisch ist - schmeckt, gut, wenig Gräten, interessant zu angeln mit unterschiedlichsten Methoden...

Gabs schon andere Mode-Zielfische, wirds wieder andere geben..

Früher gabs auch weniger Zander, da wurde eben Hecht geangelt, heute kommt noch der Waller und vielerorts auch der sich ausbreitende Rapfen dazu...

Als Lustkoch würde ich den Wegfall selbst zu angelnder Zander bedauern.

Als Angler mag ich den Moment des Bisses beim Gufiangeln, wenns reinknallt..

Als Angler wie als Koch würde ich mich aber bei Wegfall des Zanders eben auch anderen Arten zuwenden...

Und es wird so viel beschissen beim Besatz auf so vielen Wegen, ich bin mir sicher, dass die Elfenbeintürmler und Vergangenheitswiederherstellenwoller, die angler- und bürgerfeindlichen Behörden, Ministerien und die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie  das eh nie mehr komplett in Griff kriegen werden (in meinen Augen eben "Gott sei Dank", in Augen anderer "um Gottes willen")....


----------



## Nidderauer (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Sneep schrieb:


> Die Behauptung, der Zander würde bei einem Besatzverbot bei weiter anhaltendem Besatz anderer Räuber ins Hintertreffen geraten ist entlarvend. Richtig ist, dass die Art dann aus vielen Gewässern verschwinden wird und zwar aus denen, in denen sie sich nur mit menschlicher Hilfe (Besatz) hat halten können. Da gehört sie aber auch nicht hin.


 
 Was heißt entlarvend? Jeglicher Besatz sorgt für ein Ungleichgewicht in der natürlichen Lebensgemeinschaft. Wenn jedes Jahr H2 ins Gewässer gekippt werden, dann hätte das selbstverständlich auch Auswirkungen auf einen sich selbst erhaltenden Zanderbestand. Dann soll man doch einfach auf jeglichen Besatz verzichten und ist dann nach einigen Jahren ganz nah dran an der Realität, bzw. der Lebensgrundlage, die unsere Flüsse heute noch bieten. Für viel mehr, als für Grundeln und Barsche taugen die offenbar nicht.



gründler schrieb:


> Aber ich will da mal nicht zu tief für euch eintauchen.Ihr werdet ja die nächsten Jahre selber erleben wo der Zug hinfahren soll.


 
 Wenn man Bienen hat und Rassegeflügel, dazu noch angeln geht, dann ist das allein am Verhalten der jeweiligen Bundesverbände deutlich erkennbar, wohin der Zug fährt.

 Das, was die Rassegeflügelzüchter derzeit wieder mal durchmachen, nämlich ihr Geflügel einzusperren, um die industrielle Geflügelproduktion wegen der evtl. möglichen Verschleppung von Krankheitserregern nicht zu gefährden, 
so ein Szenario wird auch irgendwann die Angler treffen.

 Die dürfen dann nämlich nicht mehr ans Gewässer, um die wertvollen Fische in der benachbarten Aquakultur nicht zu gefährden, sollten irgendwo unbekannte Erreger auftauchen. Und diese werden auftauchen, die tauchen immer auf, wenns zuwider der Natur läuft.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## gründler (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Wenn man Bienen hat und Rassegeflügel, dazu noch angeln geht, dann ist das allein am Verhalten der jeweiligen Bundesverbände deutlich erkennbar, wohin der Zug fährt.
> Das, was die Rassegeflügelzüchter derzeit wieder mal durchmachen, nämlich ihr Geflügel einzusperren, um die industrielle Geflügelproduktion wegen der evtl. möglichen Verschleppung von Krankheitserregern nicht zu gefährden,
> so ein Szenario wird auch irgendwann die Angler treffen.



Seid gut 6-8 Wochen Wütet hier bei mir in der Gegend die Grippe (Mensch). Zeitgleich mit dem Grippe Ausbruch in meinem Umfeld melden die Medien die Vogelgrippe......rest überlasse ich eurer Fantasie.......


|wavey:


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die feuchten Träume schützender Elfenbeintürmler zur Rückkehr in die Vorkolumbuszeit (ich mag trotzdem Kartoffeln, Tomate und Paprika) in allen Ehren.
> 
> Ich denke, dass für Angler der Zander momentan ein begehrter Zielfisch ist - schmeckt, gut, wenig Gräten, interessant zu angeln mit unterschiedlichsten Methoden...
> 
> ...



Da liegst Du ja sicher auch voll im deutschen Trend.
Da geht es auch um Ertrag von möglichst guten Speisefischen und man Angelt, um Speisefische zu fischen und diese dann auch zu essen. Auch der Naturschutz wird nachfolgend diesem Gedankengängen von "vernünftigen" und tierschutzgerechten Zielen unterworfen.|supergri
Das ist kein Vorwurf, Wir ticken halt so.

Ich erinnere mich an eine Diskussion von 2 Anglern die gegenseitige Standpunkte beim Zander hatten.
Einem Engländer, der Ihn und die heimliche Ansiedlung durch einzelne Wahnsin...,.in England verfluchte und berichtete, das sie alles versucht hätten die Mistviecher wieder auszurotten, was aber alles nichts brachte.
Echter englischer Sportsangler mit Aussagen wie: Wenn Ich Fisch essen will gehe ich in den Supermarkt, oder , Wenn ein Haken verschluckt wird, hat man halt falsch geangelt.
Sie hätten sich schon als Kinder für so etwas peinliches gehänselt.(natürlich ohne Wiederhaken)

Gegenposition, Akademiker mit Wurzeln im Osten. : Warum wolltet Ihr die Zander den ausrotten, die schmecken doch so gut.

Beide hatten lange gezögert nun auch in Deutschland mit den Angeln zu beginnen, auch wenn Sie Hier seit Jahrzehnten leben.
Wobei es vorrangig der Engländer war, der eben ein ganz anderes Verständnis vom Angeln, Umgang mit Fischen und Naturschutz hatte, als das was bei uns normal ist.


Aber auch in Holland versucht man vorrangig den heimischen Hecht zu schützen.
Eine wie ich finde pragmatisch richtige Einstellung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die feuchten Träume schützender Elfenbeintürmler zur Rückkehr in die  Vorkolumbuszeit (ich mag trotzdem Kartoffeln, Tomate und Paprika) in allen Ehren.



Ob man die mag oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle. Die von Dir genannten breiten sich nicht in der Natur aus weil sie dort keine Lebensgrundlage haben. Reine Kulturpflanzen halt.

Es geht auch nicht darum, die Zustände von vierzehnhunderthastenichgesehen wieder herzustellen. Das ist reine Utopie.

Es handelt sich hier vielmehr um eine historische Zeitgrenze, die den Beginn der globalisierung der Arten markieren soll. Ob die Wikinger schon vorher da waren, oder ob Ötzi was über die Alpen getragen hat, ist wumpe. 

Wir steuern sehenden Auges auf eine Artenarme, global recht einheitliche Zeit zu. Und das hat unabsehbare Auswirkungen für die Menschheit. Das kann man ignorieren, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## Sneep (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Was heißt entlarvend? Jeglicher Besatz sorgt für ein Ungleichgewicht in der natürlichen Lebensgemeinschaft. Wenn jedes Jahr H2 ins Gewässer gekippt werden, dann hätte das selbstverständlich auch Auswirkungen auf einen sich selbst erhaltenden Zanderbestand. Dann soll man doch einfach auf jeglichen Besatz verzichten und ist dann nach einigen Jahren ganz nah dran an der Realität, bzw. der Lebensgrundlage, die unsere Flüsse heute noch bieten. Für viel mehr, als für Grundeln und Barsche taugen die offenbar nicht.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Nidderauer (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ob man die mag oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle. Die von Dir genannten breiten sich nicht in der Natur aus weil sie dort keine Lebensgrundlage haben. Reine Kulturpflanzen halt.



Hallo,

naja, du hast es ja bereits zuvor geschrieben, nicht schwarz und nicht weiß. So hat halt jeder seine eigenen Vorstellungen, was er persönlich für verträglich hält und was nicht.

Fakt ist, dass auch reine Kulturpflanzen massive Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt haben. Da braucht man sich nur mal den Raps anschauen, der hier in Deutschland nicht heimisch ist und auf ca. 20 % der landwirtschaftlich genutzten Flächen angebaut wird. Das ist ne ganze Menge.

Es gab zuvor bei uns keine blühende Nutzpflanze, die so früh im Jahr in solchen Massen geblüht hat. Das ruft natürlich auch Schädlinge auf den Plan, in diesem Fall den Rapsglanzkäfer. Und trotz (oder vielleicht genau deshalb) umfangreicher großflächiger Insektizidanwendungen (Bernd's motorisch gestörte Wollhandkrabben können da ein Lied von singen , Flusskrebse betrifft das aber genauso, genau wie das Zooplankton und andere Wasserinsekten. Aber auch Schmetterlinge, Hummeln und Wildbienen) flüchten die Käfer dann irgendwann von den Rapsfeldern und landen nicht nur auf gelben T-Shirts an der Ostseeküste und im Inland, sondern auch auf Blüten von z.B. Linden, Erdbeeren, Himbeeren und Co. und fressen dort den Pollen ab, was sich nachteilig auf deren Bestäubung auswirkt.

Ist das in deinen Augen noch hinnehmbar oder geht das dann doch zuweit? Also wenn man tatsächlich so sehr für die Verhältnisse vor der Globalisierung ist, sollte man auch seine nicht heimischen Pflanzen besser ausschließlich im hermetisch abgeriegelten Gewächshaus halten. 



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kenne die Probleme die sich ohne Besatz ergeben. Ich selber bewirtschafte einen Fluss in dem auch seit 7 Jahren nicht mehr besetzt wird. Da sind auch Barsche und Grundeln drin. Da haben sich aber noch 43 weitere Artnachweise in den letzten 15 Jahren angesammelt.
> 
> ...



Ohne deinen Fluß/Bach zu kennen, den Du bewirtschaftest (für Dich, wenige Vereinsangler oder praktisch für jeden Angler über günstige Jahreskarten beangelbar, wie der Main?) lässt sich kaum etwas zu deiner Aussage sagen.

Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass ohne jeglichen Besatz die Artenvielfalt leidet. Da sind aber eben noch andere Eckpunkte relevant, z.B. wie hoch der Angeldruck ist.

Und da nehme ich jetzt einfach mal den Main, um das zu verdeutlichen. Ich kann Dir nichtmal sagen, ob sich der gute Zanderbestand dort auf eigenständige Vermehrung stützt oder eben auf Besatz von größeren Z1. 

Das ist aber letztendlich auch nicht relevant. Der Hecht, der dort ebenfalls schon Jahre besetzt wird, kann sich dort scheinbar nicht durchsetzen, weil er keinen wirklich geeigneten Lebensraum vorfindet, das ist ja an den Fangmeldungen in den Main-Threads mehr als deutlich erkennbar. Hinzu kommt, dass im Frankfurter bzw. Hanauer Bereich seit jeher die Flüsse Kinzig und Nidda (da fließt noch die Nidder rein) einmünden und das sind allesamt Flüsse mit sich eigenständig vermehrenden Hechtbeständen, aus denen bei Hochwasser schon immer mal Hechte in den Main gelangt sind. Offenbar ohne optimale Lebensbedingungen vorzufinden, ansonsten wären sie dort sehr viel häufiger vertreten.

Das war vielleicht mal anders, vor hunderten von Jahren, als der Main noch nicht schiffbar war und keine tiefe Fahrrinne und auch nicht so trübes Wasser hatte. Und genau das ist es ja, was dem Zander zugute kommt, auch in anderen heutzutage schiffbaren Flüssen. Aber wir sind halt nunmal nicht mehr in 14.. (genaue Jahreszahl unbekannt ).

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, ist mir nicht bekannt, ob sich der derzeitige Bestand aus Besatz oder eigenständiger Vermehrung aufbaut. Oder aus beidem. In der Vorkormoranzeit war der Bestand jedenfalls noch deutlich üppiger, als heute und ich hatte da öfters mal auch kleine Zander am Haken bzw. auf der Senke. Damit ist es aber schon mind. 10 Jahre vorbei. 

Gründe, warum ein kompletter Jahrgang ausfallen kann, gibt es viele. Z.B. zu wenig Zooplankton nach dem Schlupf (Gründe siehe oben beim Raps, das passt auch perfekt ins Laichzeitfenster), Hochwasserereignisse, Niedrigwasserereignisse, starke Temperaturschwankungen (hatten wir in den letzten 3 Jahren auch schon öfters, z.B. April sehr warm, Mai arschkalt oder umgekehrt). Der Zander ist halt, was das Laichgeschäft angeht, etwas anfälliger, als andere Arten.

Würden 2 oder 3 Jahrgänge hintereinander komplett ausfallen, fiele damit nicht nur der bisher erfolgreichste natürliche Grundelfeind weg, der Angeldruck würde sich auch ziemlich schnell auf den Barsch fokusieren, den Grundelfeind Nr. 2.

Und wer soll dann die Grundeln bekämpfen? Der Hecht, der sich dort in der Wasserstraße eigentlich nicht wohlfühlt (sondern eher in flacheren polderähnlichen Gewässern)?

Na ich bin gespannt, am Schluß werden sie wohl einen Grundelvirus aus dem Labor einsetzen. Das scheint in der Denkweise vieler Menschen immer noch näher an der Natur zu sein, als ein Fisch, für den mir am schiffbaren Main wahrscheinlich nicht ein einziger tatsächlicher Schaden genannt werden kann, der durch den Zander angerichtet worden ist.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> naja, du hast es ja bereits zuvor geschrieben, nicht schwarz und nicht weiß. So hat halt jeder seine eigenen Vorstellungen, was er persönlich für verträglich hält und was nicht.
> 
> ...



Jegliche Monokultur ist schädlich für die Natur. Allerdings sind sie auch Grundlage für die Ernährung der Masse Mensch. So muss man sie als notwendiges Übel ansehen. Und keine mir bekannte Nutzpflanze ist invasiv.

In der Restnatur selber sind invasive Neobioten jedoch keinesfalls zu verharmlosen. 

Eine Ideologie, nach der man ob der Monokulturen den Rest der Natur auch den Bach runtergehen lassen kann, teile ich nicht.


----------



## UMueller (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine Ideologie, nach der man ob der Monokulturen den Rest der Natur auch den Bach runtergehen lassen kann, teile ich nicht.


Seh ich genauso  :m


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> invasive Neobioten


 http://neobiota.lu/sander-lucioperca/
 Der Link im Text zur PDF führt zu einer alten Betrachtung.

 Egal damals wurde es mit mehr als 100 Fischarten versucht sie anzusiedeln, geblieben sind nur ganz wenige.
 War halt der Zeitgeist.
 Der oft so gelobte  und verehrte M. von der Borne, würde heute wohl von einem Gericht zum anderen müssen.|supergri
 Aus unser heutigen Betrachtung ein Wahnsinniger ohne jegliches Verantwortungsgefühl.
 So ändern sich die Zeiten, aber nicht die Menschen.

 Damals hätten sie sicher über die Wahnsinnigen geflucht die keine brauchbaren Fischwege sicherstellen oder die Kormorane nicht kurz halten wollen.
 Tierschutz von Schädlingen.......die wären sicher nicht ruhig geblieben....#q:e|splat2::e|uhoh:


----------



## feko (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Das kippen der zanderschonzeit is wiet das Pferd von hinten aufzäunen. 
Da sind ganze Ökosysteme für immer verändert worden.
Und irgendwelche Bürokraten ereifern sich an ein paar eingewanderten fischarten...Sei es wels oder zander. 
Und da haben Vorredner recht...Der main ist ein ökologischer Alptraum. Da hilft es auch nicht einzelne Arten kontrollieren zu wollen.
Vg


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Es muss ja auch nich alles immer nur "ökologisch" sein, oder?

Sonst gäbs auch nur noch  Biobauern und keine Maismonokulturen für "Bio"gas mehr...


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



feko schrieb:


> Das kippen der zanderschonzeit is wiet das Pferd von hinten aufzäunen.
> Da sind ganze Ökosysteme für immer verändert worden.
> Und irgendwelche Bürokraten ereifern sich an ein paar eingewanderten fischarten...Sei es wels oder zander.
> Und da haben Vorredner recht...Der main ist ein ökologischer Alptraum. Da hilft es auch nicht einzelne Arten kontrollieren zu wollen.
> Vg



 Es gibt viele verschiedene Gründe die auf die Gesetzgebung Einfluss nehmen.
 Das der Zander ursprünglich eben nicht zu den heimischen Arten zählte ist halt ein Grund gegen den gesetzlichen Schutz.
 So wie der Wunsch diesen interessanten und guten Speisefisch gesichert zu fangen nach gesicherten Schutz ruft.

 Nur ist der Zander eben meist gar nicht wirklich bedroht und wenn örtlich durch die Angel und Fischerei vielleicht Nachteile entstehen, sollte das auch örtlich geregelt werden und nicht gleich nach gesetzlichen allgemeinen Regellungen gerufen werden.
 Sonst sind wir ganz schnell da wo jede Fischart solche Regeln zum Schutz bekommt, und es gibt etlich die diesen Schutz eher verdienen würden als der Zander.
 Beim Zander geht es ja nur darum, weil er so beliebt ist, das es gar nicht genug Zander sein können.

 Ich denke Deutschland hat genug von vorsorglich für alle geltende Gesetze, die eher viel besser in Eigenverantwortung vor Ort zu lösen sind, oft  dann aber sinnlos für viele Andere auch gelten..
 Wenn es erst gesetzliche Bestimmungen braucht um die Bewirtschaftung und den arterhalt vor Ort absichern zu können, ist wohl etwas faul bei den Möglichkeiten welche die Bewirtschafter oder Eigentümer rechtlich haben Ihre Interessen gegen schwarze Schafe durch zu setzen.
 Sollte aber der Bewirtschafter oder Eigentümer diesen Aufwand nur scheuen, dann ist es halt der Falsche der diese Verantwortung hat.
 Nun ruft bloß nicht nach den Ämtern deren Fachkräfte das machen sollten, die waren schon überfordert mit Schutz Ihrer Gewässer, wie der Main sicher gut zeigt.
 Planung, Unterhalt und Bewilligung alles in Staatlicher Hand, es hätte ein Vorzeigegewässer werden müssen...:q
 und wurde gar zu einem Einfallstor für ganze Lebensgemeinschaften aus dem Schwarzmeerraum.
 Das ist eine Bundeswasserstraße und ohne Frage hat diese Behörde mehr bleibende Schäden in den Flüssen angerichtet, als die gesamte deutsche Chemische Industrie. 
 Man hat halt lange vergessen Ihnen den Auftrag zu geben auch an die Natur zu denken..
 Angeblich bilden sie nun extra Fachkräfte aus die das in Zukunft besser machen sollen, ob das etwas bringt?
 Das Wissen war ja immer schon vorhanden, wurde nur dort nicht einbezogen.

 Mag ja sein das man die Zander in vielen Gewässern schützen möchte und sollte, weil vor Ort durch zeitliche Überfischung sonst Nachteile für viele Andere entstehen.
 Aber so eine gesetzliche Regelung trifft dann auch die, wo diese Probleme nicht bestehen und die vielleicht auch nur vernünftiger waren. Gleichzeitig betrifft es aber auch die welche vielleicht den Zander als nicht schützenswert empfinden.
 Das solche Regellungen oft immer die Falschen bestrafen, sollte sicher klar sein.


----------



## Sneep (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ohne deinen Fluß/Bach zu kennen, den Du bewirtschaftest (für Dich, wenige Vereinsangler oder praktisch für jeden Angler über günstige Jahreskarten beangelbar, wie der Main?) lässt sich kaum etwas zu deiner Aussage sagen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Vorher sprachst du immer von "den Flüssen". Deshalb habe ich ein Gegenbeispiel aufgezeigt. Jetzt reden wir plötzlich nur noch vom Main, einem der kaputtesten Flüsse alleine schon durch die Kette von WKAs. Den Main darfst du aber nicht als Repräsentant für die Masse der deutschen Flüsse nehmen.

Wenn du möchtest kannst du dir in den Fließwasserstrecken unserer Pächtergemeinschaft jederzeit eine Tageskarte kaufen oder Mitglied in einem angeschlossenen Verein werden. Dann stehen dir 40 km Fließgewässer zur Verfügung und die sind eher unter- als überfischt. Auch das gibt es. 

Doch zurück zum Main. Bei einem solch großen Fluss, wirst du mit Besatz nicht gegen natürliche Entwicklungen ankommen. Das Wasser ist dann eben für den Hecht verloren.
Wenn der Zander sich halten kann, prima. Wenn ich den aber dauernd nach besetzen muss, geht das auf Dauer auch nicht gut. Die Aussage, dass der Bestand gefährdet ist, wenn 2-3 Jahrgänge ausfallen, buche ich mal unter Vermutung ab. Wäre es so, gäbe es keine Quappen oder Äschen mehr. Wenn ansonsten die Umwelt stimmt, stecken Fische so etwas weg.

Dann deine unsägliche Aussage mit dem Zander als Grundel -Fresser. Das ist zunächst einmal der Barsch, zumindest im Rhein. Es ergeben sich schlimme Besatzfehler, wenn ich Besatz tätige,  der eine bestimmte Aufgabe erfüllen soll, in unserem Fall Grundeln fressen. Der Zander wird sich von uns nicht vorschreiben lassen, was er frisst. Ich setze eine Fischart ein, mit allen erwünschten und unerwünschten Eigenschaften. Bei Besatz muss die Frage daher zuerst immer lauten, passt der Fisch zum Gewässer?

Der Zander als Grundel-Vernichter, oft wiederholt, deshalb nicht richtig. Zumindest nicht zur Zeit.

Wenn man sich anschaut, in welcher Phase der Ausbreitung sich die meisten Grundelarten befinden, erkennt man, dass der Höhepunkt zumindest bei der Schwarzmaul noch nicht erreicht ist. In der jetzigen Phase führen entnommene Grundeln nur dazu, dass der Grundelnachwuchs neue Reviere besetzen kann. An der Gesamtzahl ändere ich zur Zeit nichts.
Entnahmen bringen nur dann etwas,* wenn sie höher liegen, als die Grundel reproduzieren kann.* 

Ich denke, das leuchtet ein.
Ich denke wir sind uns einig, das wir davon noch weit entfernt sind. Im Moment ist daher der Einfluss des Zanders auf die Grundelbestände gleich Null. Das wird sich erst ändern, wenn die Reproduktion der Grundeln abnimmt. 

ansonsten gutes neues Jahr

SneeP


----------



## Sneep (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es muss ja auch nich alles immer nur "ökologisch" sein, oder?
> 
> Sonst gäbs auch nur noch  Biobauern und keine Maismonokulturen für "Bio"gas mehr...



Hallo,

ersetzen wir das böse Wort ökologisch doch durch den Begriff, "gewonnene (wissenschaftliche und praktische) Erkenntnisse umsetzen. Als Abgrenzung zu "war schon immer so" und "nur Wurm rein halten"
Denkt da mal drüber nach!:m

Gutes neues Jahr

SneeP


----------



## feko (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Die meisten der hessischen fliessgewässer sind ab der barbenregion  im arsch.da hilft auch kein Schonzeitausfall für den zander


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Die Quappe ist einer der größten Laich- und Nesträuber. Braucht man nicht unbedingt überall. Aber das ist auch ein anderes Thema...



Nein eigentlich nicht...
Eigentlich hättest Du schreiben müssen, wollen nicht Alle.
Die Quappe ist halt mehr oder weniger ein Wanderfisch die oft weit wandert.
Will einer sie nicht, leiden darunter auch alle unterhalb der Laichplätze.
Man will ja auch nicht überall den Hecht, da ist es ähnlich, auch der wandert wenn auch kürzer oft in Nebengewässer zum Laichen ein, wo er dann die beliebten Forellen fressen könnte.
Um den Laicherfolg trotzdem auch gegen die Wünsche Einzelner sicherzustellen, macht man halt gesetzliche Schonzeiten. 

Alles Andere kann auch regional vor Ort als erweiterter Schutz durch die Bewirtschafter beschlossen werden.

Deinen vorherigen Einwurf,:"_Was ich noch hinzufügen wollte: die meisten Vereine setzen trotzdem die Schonmaße hoch und die Leute halten sich auch dran, weil kaum einer weiß, dass sie es eigentlich nicht dürfen."_
_mag ich nicht folgen._
_So etwas ist eher wegen Umgehungen des Tierschutzes zum Verstecken von C&R in Kritik geraten aber Grundsätzlich der Normalfall._
_Ich kann mir da nicht vorstellen das so etwas in Hessen nicht gültig wäre, wenn ein Eigentümer die Fischereirechte einzelner Nutzer begründbar zum Schutz der Nachhaltigkeit, der Natur und Arten zusätzlich verbessern will._
_Der Eigentümer hat halt die Pflicht und das Recht, das Land gibt ehr grundsätzliche Richtlinien vor, auch um überregionale Dinge zu sichern. _

Die Vorgaben des Landes + die vor Ort zusätzlich beschlossenen Regeln beschränken dann, den Umfang der einzelnen Rechte des Anglers.
Hält er sich nicht an diesem Rahmen, fischt er ohne Berechtigung, egal ob mit oder ohne Angelschein.

 Das ist einer der Gründe warum Viele eine Entnahmepflicht so kritisch sehen.
 Eine solche ehr dem Tierschutz dienende Verpflichtung würde alles auf den Kopf stellen und die Eigentümer viele ihrer Möglichkeiten etwas zu verbessern berauben.
 Gleichzeitig müsste der Schutz durch die Ämter unglaublich erweitert und umstrukturiert werden um das Aufzufangen.
 Wenn überhaupt möglich, würde es viele Jahre dauern und unglaublich teuer und kompliziert werden, gleichzeitig wäre es eine Teil-Enteignung der Eigentümer die dann ja viele Rechte , Möglichkeiten und Pflichten verlieren würden.




"


----------



## Ruti Island (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Deinen vorherigen Einwurf,:"_Was ich noch hinzufügen wollte: die meisten Vereine setzen trotzdem die Schonmaße hoch und die Leute halten sich auch dran, weil kaum einer weiß, dass sie es eigentlich nicht dürfen."_
> _mag ich nicht folgen._
> _So etwas ist eher wegen Umgehungen des Tierschutzes zum Verstecken von C&R in Kritik geraten aber Grundsätzlich der Normalfall._
> _Ich kann mir da nicht vorstellen das so etwas in Hessen nicht gültig wäre, wenn ein Eigentümer die Fischereirechte einzelner Nutzer begründbar zum Schutz der Nachhaltigkeit, der Natur und Arten zusätzlich verbessern will._
> ...




Ist aber definitiv so. Habe doch oben schon die Antwort von der oberen Fischereibehörde gepostet. Konnte es mir bis dato aber auch nicht vorstellen...


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Ist aber definitiv so. Habe doch oben schon die Antwort von der oberen Fischereibehörde gepostet. Konnte es mir bis dato aber auch nicht vorstellen...


 
 Habe ich nun noch nicht gefunden.
 Aber die Aussage von Thomas ist eher gegenteilig.
 -----------------------------------------------------------
"Die gewünschte Formulierung der Hessenfischer beim § 10, bei dem es ums oben angesprochene Abknüppelgebot geht, wurde nun so übernommen und damit* GIBT ES IN HESSEN KEIN ABKNÜPPELGEBOT!!!*

So sah der ursprüngliche Text von Minister und Behörden aus:
_„*Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches nach dem Fang ist verboten.* Das gilt nicht für Fische, die einem Fangverbot nach § 1 oder § 2 Abs. 1 Satz1 oder (in) einem nach § 39 des Hessischen Fischereigesetzes ausgewiesenen Schonbezirk unterliegen“ _
gegen den der Verband Hessischer Fischer erfolgreich kämpfte und seinen Text durchsetzen konnte:
_*„§10 (3) 
Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches, Rundmaules, Krebses oder einer Muschel nach dem Fang ohne vernünftigen Grund ist verboten. Gebietsfremde invasive Arten dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden.“*_
*---------------------------------------------------*


*So etwas gilt ja nicht nur für einzelne Angler sondern auch für die Bewirtschaftung.*


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Das ist die Antwort, die ich zur Ausweitung der Schonzeiten und Erhöhung der Mindestmaße bekommen habe. Ich denke das ist mehr als eindeutig.
> 
> 
> "Sehr geehrter Herr B.,
> ...


----------



## Ruti Island (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du meintest sicher diesen Beitrag von Dier.
> Ich denke Du Ihr missversteht Euch.
> Möglicherweise verstehe auch ich es nur nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich denke du verstehst es nicht |kopfkrat
Ich aber auch nicht was du meinst.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Ich denke du verstehst es nicht |kopfkrat
> Ich aber auch nicht was du meinst.



Ich verstehe es so das sie keine Erweiterung des Schutzes genehmigen kann.
Weil das ja nicht das Recht dieser Behörde ist, die ja nur das Recht des Landes umsetzt.

Das ist das Recht des Bewirtschafters vor Ort, ein Werkzeug der Pflege und der Verbesserung, der rechtlichen Mindestforderungen..

 Aber da Hessen Fischereirechtlich gesehen, für mich Ausland wie Holland ist, kann es sein das ich das auch nicht verstehe weil ich Dinge nicht wissen und verstehen kann.


----------



## Ruti Island (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Nein, ist gem. § 2 Abs. 2 HFO alleiniges Recht der oberen Fischereibehörde.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Nein, ist gem. § 2 Abs. 2 HFO alleiniges Recht der oberen Fischereibehörde.


 
 Ja da steht für welche Dinge sie Ausnahmen  von §1+2 also dem gesetzlichen Schutz erlassen dürfen?
 Mehr habe ich nicht gefunden und eine Entnahmepflicht, die dann ausgesetzt werden könnte wurde ja auch nicht beschlossen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Besetzen muss man nur, wenn  Fischarten nicht vorhanden sind und eine reelle Chance haben, sich anzusiedeln.
Oder wenn die Fische im Gewässer leben können aber keinen Laichplatz haben.
Egal ob es uns gefällt oder nicht. Alles andere ist  eher put and take und gehört in den FoPu.
Und wenn die Angler zuviel Fische fangen und den Bestand gefährden muss man, wie von euch in der Ostsee gefordert, den Fang begrenzen.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Für mich ist die Sache noch nicht zu Ende 

 Wie soeben von Thomas geschrieben - geht Hamburg (Zanderkant *klingel*Kling*) nen ganz anderen Weg und weitet den Schutz aus um gerade den Zander zu schonen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323518

 Da fragt man sich doch manchmal wie das sein kann, dass eine Art in Hessen als Nicht-Heimisch und daher eig nicht schützenswert angesehen wird - und nicht mal 400km weiter gibts sogar noch Sonderschutz für diese Art!


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich doch manchmal wie das sein kann, dass eine Art in Hessen als Nicht-Heimisch und daher eig nicht schützenswert angesehen wird - und nicht mal 400km weiter gibts sogar noch Sonderschutz für diese Art!


 
 Stimmt da fragt man sich, woran es liegen könnte wenn Dinge die vielleicht nicht gewusst werden nicht einmal gelesen werden.
 Woran mag es liegen?
 In der Hamburger Elbe ist der Zander eine  passende Art, die dort so lange lebt das man nicht einmal wie ob es sie in der Elbe nicht schon immer gegeben hat.
400 Km weiter in Hessen sind die Bedingungen völlig Andere.
 Dort geht es in der Masse um Gewässer wo der Zander eher weniger hinpasst und der Zander ist dort gesichert nicht heimisch gewesen.

 400 Km können Welten bedeuten.
 Denkt bloß einmal an die Einwanderungen aus dem Donaugebiet, wegen eines "kurzen" Verbindungskanals.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Man muss wohl unterscheiden, welche Ziele die einzelnen Verordnungen haben.
In Hessen richtet man sich nach der Definition gebietsfremder Arten und will durch geringeren Schutz der Fremdlinge zu einer natürlicheren Fischartenzusammensetzung gelangen.
Man will also die natürlich vorkommenden Arten als Alternative zu den Eingeführten schützen.

Die Elbe und der Hamburger Hafen sind durch die Elbvertiefung und Verbauung ziemlich ruiniert und werden sich zukünftig wohl weiter verschlechtern. Hier ist eine natürliche Artenzusammensetzung eines norddeutschen Tidenflusses ein frommer Wunsch. Nach dem Motto "besser als nichts" erfährt der Zander mehr Schutz, mangels der Alternative des natürlichen Fischbestandes.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Man muss wohl unterscheiden, welche Ziele die einzelnen Verordnungen haben.
> In Hessen richtet man sich nach der Definition gebietsfremder Arten und will durch geringeren Schutz der Fremdlinge zu einer natürlicheren Fischartenzusammensetzung gelangen.
> Man will also die natürlich vorkommenden Arten als Alternative zu den Eingeführten schützen.
> 
> Die Elbe und der Hamburger Hafen sind durch die Elbvertiefung und Verbauung ziemlich ruiniert....


 

 Da stecken noch mehr Unterschiede dahinter.

 In Hessen ist es eine Regelung für die Fläche, also Baggerseen, Bäche, kleine Flüssen und auch einzelne für Zander typische Gewässer.
 Da geht es darum die Bewirtschaftung durch Bewirtschafter zu regeln und dreht sich nicht selten um Besatzzander.
 (keiner wird abstreiten das in der Forellen oder Äschenregion Zander nicht verloren haben)

 Im Beispiel von Hamburg geht es um etwas ganz anderes, dort geht es um den besseren Schutz für einen sich selbst erhaltenden Zanderbestand, der zu dem noch als fester und alter Bestandteil, der dortigen Arten betrachtet wird.
 Dort ist der Gesetzgeber gleichzeitig auch Bewirtschafter, der nun Maßnahmen vornimmt die Bewirtschaftung des Bestandes nachhaltiger zu machen.
 Wobei das sicher eher dem Schutz im Winterlager als auf den Laichplätzen dient.
 (Für Beides sollen Zander oft tiefe Ruhige Nebenbereiche aufsuchen um dann oft erst sehr spät im Ahr zu laichen)

 Sorry, macht mir unglaublich viel Spaß, zeigt doch das Beispiel Zander, wie seltsam oft wirklich über die "unbeliebten Fremdarten" gedacht wird.
 Ist gar nicht so leicht, Segen von Fluch zu trennen... oder?

 Also ich möchte Zander, Karpfen und Wels nicht missen, die doofen Rapfen aber könnten gut aus meinen Heimatfluss Weser wieder verschwinden.
 Pech, das diese eingeschleppte Art gar wie der Lachs in Niedersachsen derzeit noch völlig geschützt ist, weil sie ja in der Elbe schon lange lebten.
 Gesetze für die Fläche haben eben Tücken und besser regelt man es im Einzelfall vor Ort und regional entsprechend.


----------



## Sneep (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hallo,

gibt es denn einen einzigen nachvollziehbaren Grund, weswegen  man in beiden Fällen zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen muss. 400 km Abstand und zwei völlig verschiedene  Gewässer-Typen lassen es gar nicht zu, dass es auf eine Leitungslösung hinaus läuft.
In  manchen Fällen ist eine Regelung für ein Bundesland schon zu grob. Der Hasel war in NRW sehr lange komplett geschützt, war aber in unserm Fluss die zweit-häufigste Art und hat den Schutz sicher nicht gebraucht.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man gesetzlich nur das notwendigste festlegt und den Bewirtschaftern vor Ort die Entscheidung überlässt. Es kann nicht sein, dass die Verantwortung für die Hege beim Bewirtschafter bleibt, während andere die Entscheidungen treffen.
Das Hegerecht und die Verantwortung dafür, dürfen nicht getrennt werden. 
Vor allen Dingen in den Pachtverträgen stehen  Auflagen drin, dass man nicht mehr davon reden kann, dass das Hegerecht "in vollem Umfang" übergeben worden ist, wie gesetzlich gefordert.

sneep


----------



## Fr33 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Ich verstehe was ihr aussagen wollt. Natürlich ist die Elbe in HH - naja sagen wir mal - ein spezielles Gewässer was den Charme einer alten Industrieanlage mit Wassergraben hat. Aber das hat auch was ;D

Der Rhein (als Bsp) war vor 20 Jahren mindestens ebenfalls wenn nicht noch mehr so ne Suppe von Gewässer. Entsprechend dem trüben, nährstoffreichen Wasser und der Strömung haben sich da eben die Zander den Lebensraum erobert. Ich bleibe dabei, dass neben dem Barsch vorallem der Zander noch einigermaßen die Grundelplage etwas in Schach halten kann...... Daher stößt mir die neue Regelung momentan sauer auf. Altarten Schutz hin oder her.....


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe was ihr aussagen wollt. Natürlich ist die Elbe in HH - naja sagen wir mal - ein spezielles Gewässer was den Charme einer alten Industrieanlage mit Wassergraben hat. Aber das hat auch was ;D
> 
> Der Rhein (als Bsp) war vor 20 Jahren mindestens ebenfalls wenn nicht noch mehr so ne Suppe von Gewässer. Entsprechend dem trüben, nährstoffreichen Wasser und der Strömung haben sich da eben die Zander den Lebensraum erobert. Ich bleibe dabei, dass neben dem Barsch vorallem der Zander noch einigermaßen die Grundelplage etwas in Schach halten kann...... Daher stößt mir die neue Regelung momentan sauer auf. Altarten Schutz hin oder her.....


 

 Der Zander, Wels, Rapfen, fressen nun die Grundelarten.
 Die Grundeln den Höckerflohkrebs, die Donauschwebgarnelen und diversen fremden Muschelarten.
Dazwischen tummeln sich der Donaukarpfen und unzählige weitere "Gäste". 
 Wir haben ganze Lebensgemeinschaften importiert nachdem, wir unsere Flüsse so umgestaltet haben das die ursprünglichen Arten dort Ihren Heimvorteil verloren haben.

 Und keine Angst, die Elbe war damals vergifteter, die Weser halt eher Salzwasser und mit viel mehr Staustufen.
 Der Rhein hat wohl eher durch Begradigung gelitten, war aber sonst vielleicht gar nicht so ein Extrem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass man gesetzlich nur das notwendigste festlegt und den Bewirtschaftern vor Ort die Entscheidung überlässt. Es kann nicht sein, dass die Verantwortung für die Hege beim Bewirtschafter bleibt, während andere die Entscheidungen treffen.
> Das Hegerecht und die Verantwortung dafür, dürfen nicht getrennt werden.
> Vor allen Dingen in den Pachtverträgen stehen  Auflagen drin, dass man nicht mehr davon reden kann, dass das Hegerecht "in vollem Umfang" übergeben worden ist, wie gesetzlich gefordert.
> 
> sneep


Da bin ich voll mit Dir einer Meinung - Subsidiarität ist in Zusammenhang mit bescheuerten Regeln und Gesetzen beim Angeln bzw. für Angler (oder auch wie hier beim bewirtschaften) ein öfter gebrauchtes Wort von mir..


----------



## ullsok (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Schön die Vielfalt in Deutschland:
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Markierte-Zander-melden
Die Fanglisten zum Melden der markierten Zander werden heute noch verteilt :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Ich wäre (inzwischen) immer vorsichtig, bei sowas als Angler mitzumachen..

Ich kenne keine solche Studie/Untersuchung zum Bestand oder zur Forschung um Angler und Angeln in den letzten 20 Jahren, bei der irgendwas Positives für Angler oder das Angeln rausgekommen wären..

Nur immer weitere Einschränkungen...

Sollte man sich als Angler gut überlegen vorher, ob (und wenn ja, warum) man da mitmachen soll/will.....


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Bei Besatzstudien würde ich auf jeden Fall mithelfen. Wenn der Besatz nicht oder nur sehr selten wieder gefangen wird und nichts bringt, dann ist das wie Geld verbrennen. Und es landet eine Menge Anglerkohle ohne Wiedersehen in deutschen Gewässern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Kommt immer drauf an, wer unter welchen Bedingungen die Studie durchführt.

Als Angler MUSS man GRUNDSÄTZLICH misstrauisch sein..

Am Ende soll momentan eh alles nachhaltig, ohne Besatz, rein durch "Management" (= immer Beschränkung der Angelr oder des Angelns) laufen...

Muss  jeder selber wissen, ob und warum er da Daten von sich und seinen Fängen preisgeben will (wo bleiben da die Datenschützer? ;-))))..

Wenns einer gut erklären kann, der MEINE Fangdaten will übers vorgeschriebene Fangbuch hinaus, wenn klar ist, dass es zuerst den Anglern und dem Angeln nützen soll, dass es nicht von irgendwelchen Schützergruppen finanziert ist, dass kein Verband seine anglerfeindlichen Klebefinger drin hat etc., dann kann man natürlich auch dran denken , das zu unterstützen.
Das sollte aber VORHER alles klar sein und MUSS VORHER von dem, der MEINE Daten will auch absolut offen, ausführlich und ohne Hintertüre kommuniziert sein. ..

Gerade was Finanzierung angeht - da ist oft überraschend, wer da alles die Finger drin hat - natürlich NIE aus Eigeninteresse..

So ist inzwischen aus vielen schlechten Erfahrungen mein persönliche Meinung  dazu..

*Absolute Offenheit und garantierte Anglerfreundlichkeit im Vorfeld:
Oder keine Daten mehr von mir..*

Da dies nur meine persönliche Meinung ist, kann das natürlich jeder anders sehen (und machen eh wie es jeder will)..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Bei Besatzstudien würde ich auf jeden Fall mithelfen. Wenn der Besatz nicht oder nur sehr selten wieder gefangen wird und nichts bringt, dann ist das wie Geld verbrennen. Und es landet eine Menge Anglerkohle ohne Wiedersehen in deutschen Gewässern.



Die meiste Kohle dürfte bereits damit 



Sneep schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein, dass die Verantwortung für die Hege beim Bewirtschafter bleibt, während andere die Entscheidungen treffen.



sinnlos verbrannt werden..viele gute Ansätze, werden doch bereits dort im Vorfeld zunichte gemacht..

Von Seiten der Politik und durch Verbände,welche jeden noch so kruden Mist entweder abnicken oder gar noch befürworten..da geht das Geld den Bach runter.

Was bitte,hat z.B. eine ideologisch begründete Klientelbedienung,welche dann als ökologische Neuausrichtung umgelabelt wird,in einer  Fischereigesetzgebung zu suchen?

Und solange sich daran nix ändert,würde ich denen eher meinen Steuerbescheid zusenden,als irgendwelche Studien zu beantworten.


----------



## Nidderauer (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine Ideologie, nach der man ob der Monokulturen den Rest der Natur auch den Bach runtergehen lassen kann, teile ich nicht.


 
 Die Monokulturen lassen dem Rest der Natur keinen Raum zum Überleben. Dass, was mit solchen Verordnungen, wie der neuen hessischen Fischereiverordnung erreicht wird, gleicht einer Schönheitsoperation am todkranken Patienten.

 Es kann doch wohl nicht Sinn der Sache sein, unter dem Deckmantel der Nahrungsmittelerzeugung, alle Grundsätze vernünftigen Handelns übern Haufen zu werfen, nur weil irgendwo noch ein paar Cent eingespart werden und damit der Profit wächst.

 Es gibt durchaus auch Möglichkeiten zur umweltverträglichen Produktion von Lebensmitteln.

 Das Tamtam um den Zander wird dazu nix beitragen.

 Erfolgreiches Neues übrigens noch allerseits!

 Grüße Sven


----------



## feko (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

http://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden...rordnung-hessen-2017-neue-regeln-fuer-angler/


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

cool, sind die auch aufgewacht.
Je mehr drüber berichten (auch wenns so spät ist),  desto besser ist das.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hab den Bericht beim Blinker auch gerade gelesen. Da sind so viele Widersprüche von dem Befragten Referrenten zu lesen, wird mir echt schlecht. 

K.a. wie lange der Zander schon in unseren Gewässern lebt. Aber nach gefühlten 50 Jahren kommt man auf die Idee, der Zanderbestand muss sinken (hat den eig mal einer bewertet?!). Nur mal als Bsp. den Rhein oder Main. Das sind und werden auch in Zukunft Wasserstrassen bleiben. Mit schwankenden Pegeln, teils schneller Strömung, wenig Laichmöglichkeiten usw. Das werden keine Forellenbäche mehr und noch weniger werden das natürliche Flüsse. Es hat sich viel getan in der Vergangenheit - aber die Steigerungsrate dieser "Verbesserungen" stagniert halt irgendwann auch mal.

In meinen Augen futtern auch viele kleinere Zander mehr Grundeln weg, als ein paar Ü50 Fische... Aber die selben Leute behaupten ja auch, die Grundel ist im Main nicht mehr die häufigste Fischart! #q

 Dennoch soll der Zander weiterhin die Grundelpopulation in Schach halten. Da frage ich mich wie das alles zusammen passen soll. 

 Dann noch eine Anhebung des Min. Maßes um 5cm und dabei den Wegfall der Schonzeit *Kopfschüttel*. By the way - in RLP zählt der Zander anscheinend nicht zu Gebietsfremden Arten (sprich 300m über den Fluss drüber fahren^^).

 Da mit der Barbe verstehe ich auch nicht. In m.A. sind die weniger geworden. Das höre ich auch aus allen Ecken. Lediglich im Rheingau werden noch recht viele gefangen. Ansonsten eher Grundeln und co..... 

 Daher waren die kritischen Fragen vom Biologen auch nicht schlecht :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hab den Bericht beim Blinker auch gerade gelesen. Da sind so viele Widersprüche von dem Befragten Referrenten zu lesen, wird mir echt schlecht.
> 
> K.a. wie lange der Zander schon in unseren Gewässern lebt. Aber nach gefühlten 50 Jahren kommt man auf die Idee, der Zanderbestand muss sinken (hat den eig mal einer bewertet?!). Nur mal als Bsp. den Rhein oder Main. Das sind und werden auch in Zukunft Wasserstrassen bleiben. Mit schwankenden Pegeln, teils schneller Strömung, wenig Laichmöglichkeiten usw. Das werden keine Forellenbäche mehr und noch weniger werden das natürliche Flüsse. Es hat sich viel getan in der Vergangenheit - aber die Steigerungsrate dieser "Verbesserungen" stagniert halt irgendwann auch mal.
> 
> ...



Unsinnig fand ich die Argumentation im Text nicht. Schonmaß um Zander gegen Grundel ausspielen lassen zu können, keine Schonzeit mehr, weil der Fisch nicht "heimisch" ist. 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe.

Wenn der Zander tatsächlich wie die Grundel invasiv ist, das nur Ignoriertert wurde über einen längeren Zeitraum, hat man mit der Grundel eben das Selbe argumentative Problem.Beide Fische gehören hier nicht her, der eine ist aber gewollter Speise, wie Sportfisch, der andere Lästig.

Aus Sicht des Anglers Doof, des Biologen hinter dem Schreibtisch aber sinnig. Mich würde einfach interessieren, wie das mit dem Zander nun aussieht, war der Weg in andere Gewässertypen natürlich oder eben nicht.


----------



## gründler (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Ziel ist es alles was hier nicht her gehört soll weg,zurück zum Gewässer wie es vor Christus usw.

Regenbogenf. Wels,Zander,Karpfen.......

Die liste kann man ja einsehen im Netz.

#h


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mich würde einfach interessieren, wie das mit dem Zander nun aussieht, war der Weg in andere Gewässertypen natürlich oder eben nicht.



Der Weg des Zanders nach Hessen war in jedem Falle nicht natürlich, da der Zander in Deutschland ursprünglich nur in der Donau, unteren Elbe und der Ostsee samt Zuflüssen heimisch ist.
Da Hessen an diesen Gewässersystemen keinen Anteil hat, ist eine natürliche Einwanderung aus dem ursprünglichen Verbreitungsgebiet nicht möglich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Weg des Zanders nach Hessen war in jedem Falle nicht natürlich, da der Zander in Deutschland nur in der Donau, unteren Elbe und der Ostsee samt Zuflüssen vorkommt.
> Da Hessen an diesen Gewässersystemen keinen Anteil hat, ist eine natürliche Einwanderung aus dem ursprünglichen Verbreitungsgebiet nicht möglich.



Gut, dann wird dieses Thema schwer von Anglers Seite zu kommunizieren sein, weil es sehr widersprüchlich werden dürfte. Ich selbst hätte erachtet das der Zander hier heimisch ist, das dies aber eher nur für Teile Deutschlands gilt, war mir nicht bewusst.

Dilemma.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Mal doof gefragt und was ist mit so Verbindungen wie Main-Donau Kanal usw. ? Da sollte in den x Jahren ja auch so einiges eingewandert sein,oder?


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Durch den Main-Donau-Kanal sind Grundeln und allerhand Kleingetier wie der Höckerflohkrebs, Schwebegarnele und die Dreikantmuschel von der Donau in den Main und von dort in den Rhein eingewandert.
Die kleinen Wirbellosen sind dabei weniger auffällig, da man sie nicht fängt, aber haben vielleicht sogar einen größeren Einfluss auf die Gewässer, als die Grundeln.


----------



## Hezaru (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Durch den Main-Donau-Kanal sind Grundeln und allerhand Kleingetier wie der Höckerflohkrebs, Schwebegarnele und die Dreikantmuschel von der Donau in den Main und von dort in den Rhein eingewandert.
> Die kleinen Wirbellosen sind dabei weniger auffällig, da man sie nicht fängt, aber haben vielleicht sogar einen größeren Einfluss auf die Gewässer, als die Grundeln.


 
Stimmt, an das Kleingetier und die Nahrungsgrundlagen denken wir Angler kaum. 
Durch den RMD-Kanal kann eigentlich alles wandern. Und wenn sie zurechtkommen im neuen Gewässer sind sie halt da.
Vielleicht ist auch die ganze "einheimische Fische, Arten" Geschichte in unserer mobilen Welt mit Klimaveränderung einfach Realitätsfern und nicht mehr machbar?|kopfkrat


----------



## feko (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

In 10 Jahren gibt's dann ein Mindestmaß für die Grundel.Begründung , obwohl neozoen, ist sie doch ein wertvoller vertilger der eingeschleppten Kleintiere :vik:


----------



## fishhawk (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hallo,



> Der Weg des Zanders nach Hessen war in jedem Falle nicht natürlich, da der Zander in Deutschland ursprünglich nur in der Donau, unteren Elbe und der Ostsee samt Zuflüssen heimisch ist.



Die Grünen sind doch Zuwanderen sonst nicht so feindlich gesonnen.;+

Bin mal gespannt, wann in Hessen ein Anbauverbot im Freiland für Kartoffeln, Mais , Tomaten, Raps ,etc. kommt.

Die waren ja in D auch nicht heimisch und kommen z.T. sogar aus Übersee.|bla:

Aber Logik und Konsequenz darf man hier wohl nicht erwarten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bloss steht hier dein Wunsch nach einem Nutzfisch vorn weg und widerspricht dem Gedanken zum Schutz der heimischen Tierwelt. 

Argumentierst du auch im Sinne der Grundel so ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Stimmt, an das Kleingetier und die Nahrungsgrundlagen denken wir Angler kaum.
> Durch den RMD-Kanal kann eigentlich alles wandern. Und wenn sie zurechtkommen im neuen Gewässer sind sie halt da.
> Vielleicht ist auch die ganze "einheimische Fische, Arten" Geschichte in unserer mobilen Welt mit Klimaveränderung einfach Realitätsfern und nicht mehr machbar?|kopfkrat



Jedes Tier das von Selbst einen Lebensraum neu erobert hatte eine sinnvolle Strategie, ein normaler Ablauf. Sollte man aber unter Vorwand unter einem Nutzen oder Blödheit ein ganzes Ökosystem sprengen muss man da trennen, wo der Mensch eben durch eigenes Verschulden mit Verantwortung wieder Nachjustieren sollte.

Gilt dies aber für Zander und Grundel, wie Wels, der ja ebenso auf der Abschussliste steht oder Zumindest kein Maß,wie Schonzeit mehr hat.

Irgendwo müssen doch wissenschaftliche Ausarbeitungen zum Thema Zander sein, weshalb solche Maßnahmen getroffen wurden ?

Sherlock, wo bist du ?


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Weg des Zanders nach Hessen war in jedem Falle nicht natürlich, da der Zander in Deutschland ursprünglich nur in der Donau, unteren Elbe und der Ostsee samt Zuflüssen heimisch ist.
> Da Hessen an diesen Gewässersystemen keinen Anteil hat, ist eine natürliche Einwanderung aus dem ursprünglichen Verbreitungsgebiet nicht möglich.


 
 Falsch es ist umstritten das der Zander im Ostseeraum und Elbe immer schon heimisch war.
 (Solche Aussagen finden sich auch auf den Seiten der Fischereibehörden dieser Länder)

 Es wird halt behauptet das es so sei,....nur wird dieser Spitzenspeisefisch früher nur vereinzelt bei den vorkommenden Arten aufgezählt.
 Das der dort schon lange vorkam ist kaum weniger umstritten als das frühere Vorkommen des Welses im Rheingebiet.

 Eigentlich ist das auch nicht mehr wichtig, weil er heute halt Deutschlandweit verbreitet wurde.
 Viel interessanter finde ich warum so etwas gerne anders behauptet und geglaubt wird.
 (Mögen Tierschützer auf Oh ist der niedlich abfahren, ticken wir Oh ist der lecker, ähnlich naive)

 Wobei wir heute dank der unzähligen ins Netz gestellten Dokumente selbst überprüfen können, was Wir einst Fachleuten glauben mussten.

 @Laichzeit
 Der oder besser die Zander sind Warmwasserfischarten, die in Nordeuropa vermutlich Probleme mit den Eiszeiten hatten.
 Alle drei Arten leben im Umfeld des Kaspischen und Schwarzen Meeres.
 Wie sollen die denn von allein über die Alpen gekommen sein.

 Wenn sie in der Ostsee früh vorkamen dann wohl auch in fast allen Zuflüssen, wo sie aber oft noch lange fehlten.
 Hätten sie die Elbe schon früh besiedelt dann auch die Havel und vermutlich die Weser, weil Weser und Elbe ja in Eiszeiten zu einem Fluss in  der Deutschen Bucht zusammenfließen.
 Das Ganze sieht halt nach einer recht frühen Ansiedlung in der Elbe aus.
 Vielleicht keine gezielte Ansiedlung, sondern ein Transportunfall eines Bootes mit lebenden Zandern um sie frisch zu halten.
 Wobei auch im Wesergebiet frühe Ansiedlungen gezielt versucht wurden, aber scheiterten. (Vor Jahrhunderten)


----------



## Fr33 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Verstehen muss man das alles dennoch nicht. Wie ich bereits geschrieben hab, unsere Gewässer sind nicht mehr die von vor über 100 Jahren und sie werden es auch nicht mehr. Die Gewässer sind zwar nicht mehr so eutroph wie vor rund 30 Jahren und klaren auf. Aber irgendwann war es das dann auch. In Hessen werden wir keine Voralpenseen bekommen und auch keine Gebirgsflüsse. Das regelt sich schon alles mehr oder weniger von alleine....

Daher auch mein eig noch größeres Unverständnis was die Barbe angeht. Wenn ich mir schon einen Wandel von der klassischen Brassenregion zur Barbenregion vorstelle und dieses sogar anstrebe - warum nehm ich dann die Barbe aus der Schonzeit raus? Ich traue keiner Statistik mehr.... ka wo die ihre Daten her nehmen ....


----------



## Deep Down (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



fishhawk schrieb:


> ......
> Bin mal gespannt, wann in Hessen ein Anbauverbot im Freiland für Kartoffeln, Mais , Tomaten, Raps ,etc. kommt.
> 
> Die waren ja in D auch nicht heimisch und kommen z.T. sogar aus Übersee.|bla:
> ...



Und was oft vergessen wird, selbst der homo sapiens muss weg aus Europa!


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Würde ich deiner vereinfachten Weltvorstellung in gut und böse folgen würde ich schreiben. " Geht's noch?"

 Ich verstehe Eure Aufregung überhaupt nicht.
 Vor allem weil Ihr es verdreht. 

 Nur weil man keinen gesetzlichen Schutz mehr vorsieht, bedeutet das ja nicht das man etwas ausrotten will.
 Mit dem Schutz versucht man etwas zu erhalten auch gegen die Interessen der Nutzer.
 Hier aber schreien die Nutzer empört auf, weil Ihre reichlich vorkommenden (fremden)und oft mit Besatz geförderten  Lieblinge, nun nicht mehr für Alle geltend, diesen Schutz vorgeschrieben bekommen.

 Würde man den Gedanken fremde Arten ausrotten wollen wirklich konsequent folgen, dann wäre der  Besatz eine Straftat und jeglicher Schutz ebenso.

 Hier aber hat man nur auf den gesetzlichen Schutz verzichtet, es also den Eigentümern und Bewirtschaftern vor Ort überlassen.
 (Das ist sehr milde wenn man sich anschaut was von Öko-Anhängern gegen fremde Arten gefordert wird)

 Man stelle sich einmal vor, ein Öko pachtet einen See und will dort zurück zur ursprünglichen Artengemeinschafft ohne Zander, Graser, Karpfen was nur sein gutes Recht ist.
 Dann würde Ihm der Gesetzgeber seine ja richtige Naturschutzvorstellung erschweren wenn er die eingeführten Arten gar noch in der Fläche schützt. 

 So ein Öko hätte da ungefähr eben so viel Verständnis für Normale Angler, wenn man die Grundeln schützen würde, weil man die ja auch gut fangen und essen kann.


----------



## Fr33 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

@ Bernd

 wer sagt denn, dass (nur als Bsp.) Zander und Barbe in der "Masse" vorkommen, dass man diese Arten in ihrem Bestandsschutz limitiert?

 Anhand der Fangstatistiken kann sowas wohl nicht beschlossen worden zu sein. Die geben 50% der Karteninhaber nämlich leer ab....

 Elektofischen im Hauptstrom am Rhein fällt eig aus weg. Also woher nimmt man die Daten, dass diese Arten "dermaßen oft vorkommen"? 

 Wenn die Arten eine Plage sind, kann ich sogar noch verstehen, dass man deren Bestände in Schach halten will und andere Arten damit etwas pusht.


----------



## Deep Down (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> W
> .....
> Nur weil man keinen gesetzlichen Schutz mehr vorsieht, bedeutet das ja nicht das man etwas ausrotten will.
> ....



Im Blinkerinterview äußert sich der Behördensprecher aber eindeutig in diese Richtung zum Problem des gebietsfremden Zanders!
Nur weil die Grundel massiv aufkommt, "akzeptiert" man einen Grundbestand an Zandern.
Die Willensrichtung geht in Richtung "Ausrottung" des Zanders!


----------



## Fr33 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

@ Deep

 Genau so hab ich das Interview auch verstanden. Zander aktuell ein "Geduleter" Fisch. Und was die Bsrbe angeht... die Angler die Barben fangen und entnehmen, wissen schon wie Sie die zubereiten können auch wenn der Bauchlappen "angeblich" zu der Zeit nicht genießbar sind...


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Im Blinkerinterview äußert sich der Behördensprecher aber eindeutig in diese Richtung zum Problem des gebietsfremden Zanders!
> Nur weil die Grundel massiv aufkommt, "akzeptiert" man einen Grundbestand an Zandern.
> Die Willensrichtung geht in Richtung "Ausrottung" des Zanders!


 
 Dann denkt er da sehr Extrem.

 Ich meine aber auch das  nun von der E.U aus, mehr Umsetzung bei der Bekämpfung neuer Arten verlangt wird..
 Ich meine das ist eine der neueren Vorgaben.
 Bislang würde das in Deutschland ja oft eher halbherzig verfolgt.
 Andere Länder sind das aber in Einzelfällen schon viel energischer angegangen.

 Das Problem wird da wohl das richtige Fingerspitzengefühl werden.
 Mit schwarz/weiß Denken bekommen wir da nur vermehrt Probleme.

 Sollte man Fachkräfte nun lehren das "Neue Arten" immer zu bekämpfen sind und das pauschal am Stichtag der Entdeckung von Amerika festmachen, wäre es aus meiner Sicht extrem dumm.
 Schon deshalb weil man längst veränderte Artengemeinschaften nicht rückgängig zu machen braucht, da droht keine Gefahr mehr.
 Aber eben auch weil man auch die Interessen der Menschen zu berücksichtigen hat.
 Gleichzeitig kann es nicht sein das Interessen der Menschen zu Freibriefen für Ihre Lieblinge werden.

 Vor einiger Zeit einigten sich die Fachkräfte auf einer Aussage zur Elbe: Von den Eingewanderten Arten ist* kein* wirklicher ökologischer Schaden verursacht worden. 
 (Frei wiedergegeben)

 Letzteres sollte man aber nicht als Freibrief verstehen.
 Viel mehr sollte man Arten wie den Zander durchaus kritisch betrachten.
 Denn es wird Veränderungen durch solche Einwanderer gegeben haben, die aber keinen weiter interessierten.


----------



## MarkusZ (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



> Würde ich deiner vereinfachten Weltvorstellung in gut und böse folgen würde ich schreiben. " Geht's noch?"



Ich finde es halt inkonsequent, dass Zander nicht mehr in Fließgewässer besetzt werden dürfen, weil sie in Hessen angeblich nicht heimisch sind.

Anderseits hat man kein Problem mit riesigen Monokulturen völlig gebietsfremder Pflanzen, die aus anderen Kontinennten eingeschleppt wurden. Zu Luther´s Zeiten sahen nicht nur die Flüsse in D anders aus, sondern auch die Felder und Wälder.

Wer entscheidet nun was gut und böse ist???? Und nach welchen Kriterien????

Und woher willst du wissen, wie ich mir die Welt vorstelle?


----------



## Deep Down (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Btw: Der massive Eingriff des Menschen in die Süß- und nach dem es dort spürbar leerer wurde anschliessend in die Salzgewässer in und um Europa begann erst im Mittelalter. Die katholische Kirche führte massiv Fastentage ein. Fleischessen war in dieser Zeit verboten, aber Fische galten nicht als Fleisch. Aus dieser Zeit stammen dann auch die klösterlichen Karpfenzuchten!

*Klugscheißmodus aus*


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Und woher willst du wissen, wie ich mir die Welt vorstelle?


 
 Möglicherweise an Hand deiner Aussagen, 
 oder sagen deine Zeilen nicht aus was Du wirklich denkst?


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.....


Ich weis s nicht, vielleicht könnt Ihr mich informieren....



Ist der kormoran ein heimischer Vogel?


----------



## Hezaru (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.....
> 
> 
> Ich weis s nicht, vielleicht könnt Ihr mich informieren....
> ...



Wenn Knochenfunde aus der Eiszeit oder zum Zeitpunkt der Entdeckung Amerikas nachgewiesen werden können ja....
wenn nicht....FEUER FREI
Wo ist der verdammte MG-Smiley??|bigeyes


----------



## Deep Down (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ist der kormoran ein heimischer Vogel?



Jede Generation hat da so ihren eigenen Erfahrungshorizont!

In jungen Jahren gab es die Viecher hier definitiv nicht und die galten eher als Exoten irgendwo in Asien!
Irgendwann tauchten die hier dann auf und wurden Truthuhn des Jahres!


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Genau so meine ich es auch noch zu wissen.....

Asien, stimmt. Da wurde mit denen gefischt.

Aber wenn nicht einheimisch,wieso sei d du geschützt und der Zander soll weg?

Das versteh ich nicht.  Zweierlei maß? Über und unter Wasser?


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.....
> 
> 
> Ich weis s nicht, vielleicht könnt Ihr mich informieren....
> ...


 
 Ich denke jetzt gerade an Häpke und seinen Bericht über die Fische im Wesergebiet von ca1880 dort wird der Kormoran nicht einmal mehr als Fressfeind der Fische im Wesergebiet erwähnt.
 Wohl aber Tümmler (nicht Schweinswal), Seehunde, Reiher und die vielen Fischotter.

 Es gibt aber auch frühere Berichte wo gar das Militär gegen Kormorankolonien  eingesetzt wurde.
 Es muss also noch früher mal welche gegeben haben.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Genau so meine ich es auch noch zu wissen.....
> 
> Asien, stimmt. Da wurde mit denen gefischt.
> 
> ...



Du verstehst was nicht?
Meinst Du die vielen Behauptungen, oder die  Einseitigen Betrachtungen, das fehlende Wissen oder ist es nur noch alles Verwirrend.


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Wenn das so ist, schade.

Wäre doch ein netter Ansatz gewesen.

Das gilt auch für Waschbär und enok.....
Die sind aber, glaube ich, nicht geschützt, oder?


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, schade.
> 
> Wäre doch ein netter Ansatz gewesen.
> 
> ...


 
 Viele Tierschützer haben da wenig Verständnis wenn die liebreizenden Waschbären getötet werden.
 Hust, spätestens bei der Hauskatze werden das dann Millionen, welche da dem Liebreiz erliegen..

 Einige Jäger haben auch mal ein Volksbegehren versucht, eine fremde Hirschart zu erhalten die vor 100 Jahren regional angesiedelt wurde.

 Deutschland ist voll von fremden Tieren und Pflanzen und viele haben Ihre Schützer-Lobby.

 Da stoßen Wiederansiedlungsprojekte schon mal umgekehrt auf weniger Verständnis, wie z.B beim Wisent.

 Ach ja, ich verstehe das auch nicht.:m


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Haus Katzen dürfen in NRW nicht geschossen werden, auch wenn sie mehr als 200m vom Haus entfernt sind.


----------



## Hezaru (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Entschuldigt die Störung ich würde gern noch was zum Thema und zum Rhein schreiben:m
Ich denke im Rhein kann man nichts mehr steuern wie man will. Von Behörden schon gar nicht.
Was passt kommt hoch und ist auch nicht mehr auszurotten.
Ob Grundeln dann von Barsch, Hecht, Zandern oder Welsen gefressen werden ist nicht zu Steuern. Die Durchschnittstemperatur ist gestiegen also kommen andere Fischarten besser klar. Auch andere Faktoren haben sich verändert.


----------



## feko (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.....
> 
> 
> Ich weis s nicht, vielleicht könnt Ihr mich informieren....
> ...



Zum Komoren im nachbarland.

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Eiszeit-in-Bayern-und-die-Fische-leiden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



feko schrieb:


> Zum Komoren im nachbarland.
> 
> http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Eiszeit-in-Bayern-und-die-Fische-leiden



Das eine Angelzeitung und ein Angelverein gegen den Komoran sind macht Sinn, wie viel davon Verträgt denn aber so ein Gewässer?

Wäre der Vogel so schlimm, er hätte sich doch von selbst durch Nahrungsmangel ins Aus katapultiert ? Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

So ist es !
Und nicht, dass sie die fische schädigen......
Die schädigen auch die Landschaft.
Habe in Holland eine ganze Insel ,naja Inselchen, gesehen, das war alles weiss von kormorankot.


----------



## Sneep (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hallo,

vielleicht haben wir beim Zander einfach nur Glück gehabt. Das sollte uns nicht verleiten, es so lange zu versuchen, bis eine Art dabei ist, die einmal richtig abräumt. Wie so etwas geht, kann man bei den europäischen Krebsen sehr schön beobachten. 
Der Zander hat sich scheinbar gut in unsere Gewässer eingelebt und von Schäden an der heimischen Unterwasserwelt ist mir nichts bekannt. Trotzdem müssen ja andere Arten etwas an den Zander abgegeben haben. Die Nahrung hat sich ja nicht vermehrt, nur weil jetzt der Zander da ist. 

Es gibt somit gute Gründe eingeschleppte Arten erst gar nicht in die Gewässer kommen zu lassen bzw sie im Frühstadium ihrer Ausbreitung zu bekämpfen. Das wird aber in den meisten Fällen nicht möglich sein. Die Grundeln werden wir nie mehr aus dem Rhein zurückdrängen können.Wir können aber die Verbreitung in stehende Gewässer verzögern.
Auch der Zander wird nie mehr ganz verschwinden, das wird nicht funktionieren
Auch wenn das immer wieder so dargestellt wird, das ist kein natürlicher Prozess. Die Zuwanderer in unsere Gewässer sind bis auf Einzelbeispiele nur mit menschlicher Hilfe eingewandert. Wenn der Homo sapiens in Europa jetzt als eingeschleppte Art bezeichnet wird, ist das nicht zu Ende gedacht . Im Gegensatz zum Zander und zur Grundel ist er aus eigener Kraft, also natürlich zugewandert. Das ist ein Unterschied.

Der Zander ist nicht alleine gekommen. Er hat zumindest teilweise seine Parasiten mitgebracht. Auf diese Parasiten hat die heimische Fischfauna keine Abwehr entwickeln können. Als Beispiel _Anguillicoloides crassus_ der Fadenwurm der in der Schwimmblase des Aals lebt und zumindest teilweise für dessen  Rückgang verantwortlich ist.

Wenn ich mir die Quellen anschaue, frage ich mich, wo da der Zander ausgerottet wird.Er wird lediglich nicht mehr gefördert. Normalerweise haben eingewanderte Arten weder Schonzeit noch ein Maß. Nur aus übergeordneten Überlegungen haben Neozoen Schutz gem §1 LFischVO. Damals hatte die RB eine Schonzeit, damit niemand den Lachs mit ihr verwechseln konnte (NRW)

Ob die Ausführung beim Zander so brillant war, bezweifle ich. Ich hätte , wenn überhaupt eine Schonzeit festgelegt. Dafür spricht das Brutverhalten mit einem sehr aggressiven Milchner am Gelege.
Das mag im Rhein schwer zu orten sein, im Vereinsgewässer sind die Gelege meist da, wo im Winter die Laichhilfen versenkt wurden.:q

SneeP


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> So ist es !
> Und nicht, dass sie die fische schädigen......
> Die schadigenauch der Landschaft.
> Habe in Holland eine ganze Insel naja Inselchen, gesehen, das war weiss von kormorankot.
> ...



Ich hab mal ein Buch gelesen, von sogenannten Kormoran-Kolonien und Wäldern, die der Vogel selbst als Nistplatz nutzt und dadurch auch eine Art neuen Zyklus nach dem Abwandern einsetzen lässt. Gibt es doch so auch nicht mehr, weil wir nur noch wirtschaftliche Wälder haben. Dieser Vogel kann nur mit Hilfe des Menschen überhaupt in seinem natürlichen Lebensraum überleben. Für den eingeschleppten Zander aber die Spielregeln aber ändern ? Hier fehlt mir eindeutig Objektivität.

Deinen Vorschlag mit der Munition empfinde ich äußerst Primitiv. Wenn jeder Lösungsansatz so aussieht, haben wir alle bald ein paar Löcher in den Westen.........


----------



## feko (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht haben wir beim Zander einfach nur Glück gehabt. Das sollte uns nicht verleiten, es so lange zu versuchen, bis eine Art dabei ist, die einmal richtig abräumt. Wie so etwas geht, kann man bei den europäischen Krebsen sehr schön beobachten.
> Der Zander hat sich scheinbar gut in unsere Gewässer eingelebt und von Schäden an der heimischen Unterwasserwelt ist mir nichts bekannt. Trotzdem müssen ja andere Arten etwas an den Zander abgegeben haben. Die Nahrung hat sich ja nicht vermehrt, nur weil jetzt der Zander da ist.
> ...



Ob jetzt der zander den schwimmblasenwurm mitgebracht hat bezweifel ich.
Im ursprünglichen Lebensraum der zander gibt und gab es sicherlich auch aale.
Auch mit dem Parasiten. 

Bisher hatten wir in Deutschland generell Glück gehabt mit invasiven fischen.bis auf amikrebse und gundeln hältbsich ja alles noch im Rahmen 
In anderen Ländern Oder Kontinenten sieht es viel fataler aus.

Aber dort ist trotzdem nicht alles industriell verbaut und nachteilig verändert worden wie hier.
Hier liegen die Probleme nicht an den eingewanderte fischarten.
Da rettet ein besatzvebot von rebos auch nichts mehr.
So wie ich die Sache sehe wird die Nutzung der gewässer für angler immer mehr eingeschränkt  während andere  Parteien unsere fliessgewässer  nach wie vor vergewaltigen.
Vg


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



feko schrieb:


> Im ursprünglichen Lebensraum der zander gibt und gab es sicherlich auch aale.
> Auch mit dem Parasiten.



Nicht in Gewässern die in das Schwarze Meer münden....


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Der Schwimmblasenwurm wurde durch japanische Farmaale nach Europa verschleppt, ein Zusammenhang mit dem Zander ist mir unbekannt.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Was für Veränderungen eine neue Art bringt wird halt nur selten wirklich untersucht und dokumentiert.
 In der Regel nur dann wenn es die Menschen interessiert.
 So wie eben beim Edelkrebs....
 Aber es gibt eine Tierart bei der das recht umfangreich untersucht wurde.
 Mag sie Stellvertretend für Andere Einwanderer stehen.

 Die Art hat sich nun fast weltweit ausgebreitet und oft verschwanden da recht schnell etliche Arten.
 Oft führte dann diese Verschwinden gar zu Veränderungen des gesamten Lebensraums was dann weitere Veränderungen in der artengemeinschafft verursachte.

 Ich meine jetzt nicht Ratte, Katze oder andere sondern den Menschen selbst.
 Nur bei dieser Art ist der Einfluss der ausgelösten Veränderungen recht umfassend belegt.
 Was nicht bedeutet das es trotzdem weit über 99% der Menschen gar nicht wissen wollen oder werden.

 (99% klingt böse, ist aber nicht böse gemeint, denn es setzt zunächst eine Bildung voraus,  die Viele Menschen auf der Welt gar nicht erreichen können, teilweise ist sie gar verboten, oder eben unerschwinglich teuer oder nur unglaublich zeitaufwendig oder erscheint unnötig.
 Denkbar das das in Deutschland gar einige % mehr haben )


----------



## Sneep (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hallo,
@ feko

ich möchte festhalten, dass ich nicht behauptet habe, der Zander habe den _Anguillicoloides _eingeschleppt.
Das mit den Aalen war lediglich ein Beispiel, wie fremde Arten fremde Parasiten mitbringen.Der Fadenwurm wurde durch pazifische Aale eingeschleppt.
Die Gefahr muss nicht unbedingt vom Fisch ausgehen, auch seine Mitbringsel sind gefährlich wenn heimische Arten wie unser europäischer Aal nicht über eine wirksame Imunabwehr gegen diesen neuen Parasiten verfügen.

snEEp


----------



## Ollie88 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



feko schrieb:


> Ob jetzt der zander den schwimmblasenwurm mitgebracht hat bezweifel ich.
> 
> Im ursprünglichen Lebensraum der zander gibt und gab es sicherlich auch aale.
> 
> ...





Der letzte Satz ist absolut wahr und dem kann wohl kein Angler widersprechen. Ich fische nun schon weit über 20 Jahre und in der Zeit hat sich an unserem Gewässer einiges geändert. Die meisten Veränderungen sind der sich ständig wechselnden Umweltbedingungen geschuldet. Auch wenn ich nicht glaube das der Zander ausgerottet wird kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen warum irgendwelche wirren und willkürlichen Eingriffe vorgenommen werden und von uns auch noch geduldet werden müssen. Niemand kann Auswirkungen auf die Beschneidung des Zanders vorhersehen. Selbst unter der Prämisse, dass die Grundelplage vom Zander nicht komplett eingedämmt werden kann finde ich es fahrlässig auch nur einen einzigen Feind eines Bruträubers zu schwächen, denn die Grundel hat nachweislich Auswirkungen auf unserer Gewässersystem. Die schwarze Pest und die sich ändernden Umweltbedingungen werden unseren Gewässern und den Fischbeständen irgendwann zusätzlich den Rest geben.
Das ist einfach nicht der richtige Weg und das Problem wird nicht zu Ende gedacht...
Ich sehe wirklich schwere Zeiten auf uns zukommen und ich hätte nie vermutet, dass wir ständig weitere Rückschritte statt Fortschritte verzeichnen müssen.


----------



## Hechtstipper (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Mal eine ganz blöde Frage:

Wenn der Gewässerbewirtschafter (=Angelverein) jetzt in seiner Gewässerordnung für den Zander noch ein Schonmaß stehen hat (was in den meisten Fällen wohl die Realität ist), kann doch jeder mit Verweis auf HFischG diese Schonzeit ignorieren, oder?

Also bleibt den Vereinen die eine Schonzeit für Zander aufrecht erhalten wollen nur die Option das Angeln mit bestimmten Ködern in einer gewissen Zeit zu verbieten, oder?

Sind vor diesem Hintergrund alle von der gesetzlichen Vorgabe abweichenden Schonzeiten und -Maße nichtig sofern sie nicht von öffentlicher Seite als Sondergenehmigung erlassen wurden?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Hechtstipper schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz blöde Frage:
> 
> Wenn der Gewässerbewirtschafter (=Angelverein) jetzt in seiner Gewässerordnung für den Zander noch ein Schonmaß stehen hat (was in den meisten Fällen wohl die Realität ist), kann doch jeder mit Verweis auf HFischG diese Schonzeit ignorieren, oder?
> 
> ...



Es gelten immer die durch den Bewirtschafter festgelegten Schonzeiten. Dass der Bewirtschafter hier ggf. in Auseinandersetzungen mit den Behördern hineinläuft, in deren Ergebnis er die Gewässerordnungen anpassen muss, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Fr33 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gelten immer die durch den Bewirtschafter festgelegten Schonzeiten. Dass der Bewirtschafter hier ggf. in Auseinandersetzungen mit den Behördern hineinläuft, in deren Ergebnis er die Gewässerordnungen anpassen muss, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



Faktisch gesehen ist es nun so, dass in Hessen für alle Vereine das HFG zählt. Und somit die darin enthaltenden Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße. Vereine haben da oft ausgeweitete Schonzeiten und höhere Mindestmaße... sofern das aber NICHT mit der oberen (oder war es die untere) Fischereibehörde abgestimmt ist, sind diese Auflagen rechtlich nichtig...

 Das wird in diesem Jahr noch oft Knallen, wenn zw. März und Ende Mai dann 55er Zander eingetütet werden, die auf alles knallen, was das Nest tangiert.....


----------



## Hechtstipper (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Faktisch gesehen ist es nun so, dass in Hessen für alle Vereine das HFG zählt. Und somit die darin enthaltenden Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße. Vereine haben da oft ausgeweitete Schonzeiten und höhere Mindestmaße... sofern das aber NICHT mit der oberen (oder war es die untere) Fischereibehörde abgestimmt ist, sind diese Auflagen rechtlich nichtig...



So habe ich das auch verstanden...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Faktisch gesehen ist es nun so, dass in Hessen für alle Vereine das HFG zählt. Und somit die darin enthaltenden Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße. Vereine haben da oft ausgeweitete Schonzeiten und höhere Mindestmaße... sofern das aber NICHT mit der oberen (oder war es die untere) Fischereibehörde abgestimmt ist, sind diese Auflagen rechtlich nichtig...



Und das steht wo?


----------



## racoon (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Fakt ist :
Der Wegfall der Schonzeit und die Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes sind nun Gesetz.
Dieses Gesetz ist für jeden -auch für die Vereine/Bewirtschafter- bindend. Eine Abweichung davon ist rechtlich nicht möglich.

Der Verein kann jetzt z.B. sagen, dass die Schonzeit beibehalten wird oder das Maß geändert wird. 
Wenn er das Maß nach unten ändern will (z.B. altes Maß beibehalten) dann hat er bzw der Angler ein Problem - er verstößt gegen das Gesetz und entnimmt untermaßige Fische - das Gesetz ist absolut bindend.

Wenn die Schonzeit beibehalten werden soll, dann kann das dem Vereinsmitglied aus fischereilicher Sicht egal sein - er darf zu jeder Zeit Zander entnehmen und macht sich nicht strafbar. Der Verein kan aus fischereirechtlicher Sicht gar nichts unternehmen.  Einzig aus vereinsrechtlicher Sicht kann der Verein ggf das Mitglied ausschließen, da er sich nicht an die gemeinschaftlichen Regeln hält. Aber auch das dürfte vor einem Gericht sehr schwer zu halten sein.


----------



## Fr33 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und das steht wo?



Hat Raccon eben schon gut zusammen gefasst. Vereine können auf die Karten/Bedingungen schreiben was sie wollen - rechtlich ist das nicht wirksam.

 Zwar werden viele um des eigenen Wohles und der des eigenen Vereinsgewässers sowiesi längere Schonzeiten usw. begrüßen und sich dran halten. Aber das ist dann halt eher ne Art "understatement" zw. den Anglern und Verein. 

 Ich will den teufel nicht an die Wand malen - aber gerade in unseren Flüssen wird man das schon in 1-2 Jahren merken. Wenn die Zandermilchner von den Nestern gepflückt werden und eben nicht mehr zurückkehren.... die Grundeln erledigen dann den Rest vom Gelege....


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hat Raccon eben schon gut zusammen gefasst. Vereine können auf die Karten/Bedingungen schreiben was sie wollen - rechtlich ist das nicht wirksam.
> 
> Zwar werden viele um des eigenen Wohles und der des eigenen Vereinsgewässers sowiesi längere Schonzeiten usw. begrüßen und sich dran halten. Aber das ist dann halt eher ne Art "understatement" zw. den Anglern und Verein.
> 
> Ich will den teufel nicht an die Wand malen - aber gerade in unseren Flüssen wird man das schon in 1-2 Jahren merken. Wenn die Zandermilchner von den Nestern gepflückt werden und eben nicht mehr zurückkehren.... die Grundeln erledigen dann den Rest vom Gelege....


 
 Wo steht das war die Frage.........immerhin würde das ja alles auf den Kopf stellen was man bislang so gemacht hat.
 Wobei Ich meine auch flüchtig gelesen haben das solche "Vereinsregelungen" nun genehmigt werden können.
 Was ja kein wirklich großer Aufwand sein muss, wenn sie dann auch Bestand haben und gelten...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Vereine können auf die Karten/Bedingungen schreiben was sie wollen - rechtlich ist das nicht wirksam.



Wenn jemand entgegen den vom Inhaber des Fischereirechts (hier Verein) festgelegten Rahmenbedingungen (zusätzliche Schonzeit, erhöhtes Mindestmaß, Ködereinschränkung) Fische entnimmt, begeht er Diebstahl bzw. Fischwilderei. So sieht erst mal die grundsätzliche Situation aus.

Der Inhaber des Fischereirechts darf natürlich nur Festlegungen treffen, die nicht zu geltenden Gesetzen im Widerspruch stehen. Er darf also die Schonzeit z.B. nicht einschränken. Im Hessischen Fischereigesetz habe ich aber keine Passage gefunden, dass er Schonzeiten prinzipiell nicht einführen bzw. ausweiten darf, falls die Behörden dem zustimmen.

Und ich vermute außerdem, dass auch in Hessen hierzu auch noch ein großer Unterschied zwischen geschlossenen Gewässern und anderen Gewässern besteht. In geschlossenen Gewässern dürfen ja auch nachwievor Zander besetzt werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich will den teufel nicht an die Wand malen - aber gerade in unseren Flüssen wird man das schon in 1-2 Jahren merken. Wenn die Zandermilchner von den Nestern gepflückt werden und eben nicht mehr zurückkehren.... die Grundeln erledigen dann den Rest vom Gelege....



Das hat übrigens nichts mit Teufel an die Wand malen zu tun. Die Verantwortlichen in Hessen haben in Fließgewässern den Zander dem Grasfisch gleichgestellt. Man will den Zander dort wenn möglich auf Null dezimieren. Da sind ideologische Betonschädel am Werk.


----------



## Fr33 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn jemand entgegen den vom Inhaber des Fischereirechts (hier Verein) festgelegten Rahmenbedingungen (zusätzliche Schonzeit, erhöhtes Mindestmaß, Ködereinschränkung) Fische entnimmt, begeht er Diebstahl bzw. Fischwilderei. So sieht erst mal die grundsätzliche Situation aus.
> 
> Der Inhaber des Fischereirechts darf natürlich nur Festlegungen treffen, die nicht zu geltenden Gesetzen im Widerspruch stehen. Er darf also die Schonzeit z.B. nicht einschränken. Im Hessischen Fischereigesetz habe ich aber keine Passage gefunden, dass er Schonzeiten prinzipiell nicht einführen bzw. ausweiten darf, falls die Behörden dem zustimmen.
> 
> Und ich vermute außerdem, dass auch in Hessen hierzu auch noch ein großer Unterschied zwischen geschlossenen Gewässern und anderen Gewässern besteht. In geschlossenen Gewässern dürfen ja auch nachwievor Zander besetzt werden.



Schau mal bei Post #  64
Da hat jmd eine Antwort der Fischereibehörde zu dem Thema hier rein kopiert.


----------



## racoon (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn jemand entgegen den vom Inhaber des Fischereirechts (hier Verein) festgelegten Rahmenbedingungen (zusätzliche Schonzeit, erhöhtes Mindestmaß, Ködereinschränkung) Fische entnimmt, begeht er Diebstahl bzw. Fischwilderei. So sieht erst mal die grundsätzliche Situation aus.



Nein. Keine Vereinssatzung diesen unseren Landes steht über einem Gesetz !!! Einzige 'Strafe' könnte der Vereinsausschluss sein, weil Du gegen eine Satzung verstößt. Weder wegen Diebstahl noch Wilderei kann der fiktive Angler belangt werden. Der Vereinsangler ist Teil des Vereines und die gesetzten Fische sind Vereinseigentum, ergo würde er sich selbst bestehlen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Inhaber des Fischereirechts darf natürlich nur Festlegungen treffen, die nicht zu geltenden Gesetzen im Widerspruch stehen. Er darf also die Schonzeit z.B. nicht einschränken. Im Hessischen Fischereigesetz habe ich aber keine Passage gefunden, dass er Schonzeiten prinzipiell nicht einführen bzw. ausweiten darf, falls die Behörden dem zustimmen.



Wenn ich die Antwort der Behörde

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4608556

richtig interpretiere,ist ein ausweiten hinsichtl.Schonmaß/Zeit unter "normalen" Bedingen erst einmal nicht möglich.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Antwort der Behörde
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4608556
> 
> richtig interpretiere,ist ein ausweiten hinsichtl.Schonmaß/Zeit unter "normalen" Bedingen erst einmal nicht möglich.



Sehr interessant.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Ich bitte Dich Fr33 im Beitrag 64 steht das die Behörde zwar Ausnahmen von den gesetzlichen Regelungenerteilen kann, wenn man Ihr Gründe glaubhaft machen kann.

Sie aber keinerlei Möglichkeiten hat, über den Gesetzlichen Schutz mehr zu verlangen.

Kurz, da steht nichts davon das darüberhinausgehende Regelungen rechtlich keinen Bestand haben.

Einer von uns kann nicht lesen....

 So lange weiterführende Regelungen nicht im Wiederspruch zu Gesetzen stehen, sind das gültige Regelungen zwischen Vertragspartnern.
 Sollte sich also Jemand einen Schein ausstellen lassen und meint nur die gesetzlichen Regelungen befolgen zu müssen, nicht aber die weiteren Vertragsinhalte hat er ein Problem, weil Er vertragsbrüchig ist.
 Mag sein das das das Land nicht verfolgt, aber der Eigentümer kann nun gegen Ihr auch rechtlich vorgehen.

 Sollte ich da etwas im neuen Fischereirecht übersehen haben, was solche Vertragsinhalte zum zusätzlichen Schutz aufhebt, würde ich mich freuen wenn Ihr das mal anführt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich bitte Dich, da steht das die Behörde zwar Ausnahmen von den gesetzlichen Regelungenerteilen kann, wenn man Ihr Gründe glaubhaft machen kann.
> 
> Sie aber keinerlei Möglichkeiten hat, über den Gesetzlichen Schutz mehr zu verlangen.
> 
> ...



Das kann man tatsächlich so oder so lesen. Ich bin echt gespannt, wie sich das zurechtrüttelt, da so etwas insbesondere wenn es um geschlossene Gewässer geht auch ein erheblicher Eingriff in die Eigentumsrechte sein kann.


----------



## Fr33 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Ich kann frühstens heute abend oder morgen mal per Mail nachfragen (ansprechpartner ist ja in #  64 genannt).


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich kann frühstens heute abend oder morgen mal per Mail nachfragen (ansprechpartner ist ja in # 64 genannt).



 Habe ich eben auch schon dran gedacht.

 Mach Du es, ich komme aus dem deutschsprachigen Ausland.

 Ich denke da ist Klarheit ganz wichtig. 
 Je länger es unklar ist, je mehr werden in die Irre geführt oder meinen neue  Möglichkeiten nutzen zu dürfen.
 Es wird also Allgemein viele vor Ärger bewahren wenn Klarheit herrscht und auch das Amt wird sich um mehr Ruhe um die neuen Regelungen freuen.

 Die Frage ist einfach, gelten in Hessen die Mindestmaße als gesetzliche Grundsicherung oder setzen sie darüber hinausgehende begründbare Regelungen der Bewirtschafter aus.

 Ich kann mir letzteres nicht vorstellen, weil es lokalen zusätzlichen Schutz (Eigentumsrechte der Bewirtschaftung) unterbinden würde und auch  in die Vertragsfreiheit eingreift.

 Gehört habe ich Ähnliches aber auch schon von Aufsehern in Niedersachsen.
 Die waren der Meinung das man geangelte durch den Gesetzgeber nicht geschützte Fische, wegen des Tierschutzes eigentlich entnehmen müsse.
 (Interne Regelungen sollten ungültig sein)
 Was in vieler Hinsicht brandgefährlicher Schwachsinn ist, den man angehen muss, bevor er sich in den Köpfen festsetzt.
 Leider ist jederzeit möglich das Jemand mit dieser Meinung auch mal Entscheidungsträger wird.


----------



## Hechtstipper (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Ich befürchte leider das ein Erweitern der gesetzlichen Regelung nicht möglich ist. Wenn man das auf die Spitze treibt könnte ja sonst ein Verein faktisch totales C&R an seinem Gewässer vorschreiben.

Ich hoffe aber dennoch mich zu irren...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Hechtstipper schrieb:


> Ich befürchte leider das ein Erweitern der gesetzlichen Regelung nicht möglich ist. Wenn man das auf die Spitze treibt könnte ja sonst ein Verein faktisch totales C&R an seinem Gewässer vorschreiben.
> 
> Ich hoffe aber dennoch mich zu irren...



Das muss natürlich alles mit Augenmaß geschehen und gegenüber den Behörden einigermaßen plausibel begründet werden.  Unser Verein hat in Bayern z.B. Anhebungen des Schonmaßes für Hecht und Zander auf 60cm ohne Probleme durchbekommen, trotzdem dürfen wir keine Küchenkorridore für Karpfen festlegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hier gehts um Hessen, nicht um Bayern.
Da sind Änderungen von Maßen/Schonzeiten laut Gesetz/Verordnungen scheinbar deutlich schwieriger.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Hechtstipper schrieb:


> Ich befürchte leider das ein Erweitern der gesetzlichen Regelung nicht möglich ist. Wenn man das auf die Spitze treibt könnte ja sonst ein Verein faktisch totales C&R an seinem Gewässer vorschreiben.
> 
> Ich hoffe aber dennoch mich zu irren...



 Du hast mir eine Steilvorlage gegeben.

  1. Würde genau das nichts anderes sein als den Mitgliedern das Angeln zu verbieten.
 Wenn sie nichts mehr entnehmen dürfen, dürfen sie auch nicht mehr Angeln.

 2. Hätte das rechtlich keinen Bestand, weil es entgegen der Gesetze stehen das man angelt um Fische zum Angeln zu fangen.

 3. Was Du befürchtest widerspricht den geltenden Recht, es ist auch nicht mit Bewirtschaftung oder Hege zu begründen.

 4. Würde so ein Verein gar in Gefahr kommen seine Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren, wenn er Rechtsbruch verlangt.

 Aber auch Dein Beitrag zeigt wie da gedacht wird.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das muss natürlich alles mit Augenmaß geschehen und gegenüber den Behörden einigermaßen plausibel begründet werden. Unser Verein hat in Bayern z.B. Anhebungen des Schonmaßes für Hecht und Zander auf 60cm ohne Probleme durchbekommen, trotzdem dürfen wir keine Küchenkorridore für Karpfen festlegen.




 Was für ein Wunder, das sie dem Schutz der Spaßfische zum Spaßangeln nicht zustimmten,
 aber beim Anheben der Mindestmaße von Hecht und Zander zustimmten.:m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was für ein Wunder, das sie dem Schutz der Spaßfische zum Spaßangeln nicht zustimmten,
> aber beim Anheben der Mindestmaße von Hecht und Zander zustimmten.:m



Ehrlich gesagt würden wir nie anfragen wegen Küchenfenster beim Karpfen, weil die Antwort von vorn herein feststünde.


----------



## Hechtstipper (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Aber auch Dein Beitrag zeigt wie da gedacht wird.



Ich möchte mich hier echt ungerne von jemandem der mich kein Stück kennt in eine Ecke stellen lassen... |uhoh:

Ich glaube das es durchaus nachvollziehbar ist das Vereine, die Gewässer bewirtschaften in denen es schon seit sehr langer Zeit Zander gibt und diese sich auch selbständig vermehren, ein Interesse daran haben für diese Fische auch eine Schonzeit zu definieren. Allein die Tatsache das dies ausser in Hessen im gesamten Rest Deutschlands auch so gehandhabt wird lässt mich vermuten das ich nicht der einzige bin der diese Schonzeit sinnvoll findet. 

Ich bin weit davon entfernt ein totales C&R zu fordern, aber das gezielte beangeln von Zandern auf den Nestern halte ich für eine Sauerei...

Ich habe eine Anfrage bei Regierungspräsidium an der bereits im Thread genannten Adresse gestellt, die Dame ist nach eigener Aussage aber nicht zuständig, auf eine Antwort der zuständigen oberen Wasserbehörde warte ich noch.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Hechtstipper schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich hier echt ungerne von jemandem der mich kein Stück kennt in eine Ecke stellen lassen... |uhoh:
> 
> Ich glaube das es durchaus nachvollziehbar ist das Vereine, die Gewässer bewirtschaften in denen es schon seit sehr langer Zeit Zander gibt und diese sich auch selbständig vermehren, ein Interesse daran haben für diese Fische auch eine Schonzeit zu definieren. Allein die Tatsache das dies ausser in Hessen im gesamten Rest Deutschlands auch so gehandhabt wird lässt mich vermuten das ich nicht der einzige bin der diese Schonzeit sinnvoll findet.
> 
> Ich bin weit davon entfernt ein totales C&R zu fordern, aber das gezielte beangeln von Zandern auf den Nestern halte ich für eine Sauerei...


 
 Oh ich verstehe Dich völlig.
 Der Zander ist bei mir neben Aal und Brachse die meist gesuchte Art.

 Ich habe die Zander oft beim Laichen gesehen, so wie ich auch zu viele geangelte Zander mit dunklen Bäuchen sah.

 Die Laichen bei mir in der Ecke, ab dem Ende der gesetzlichen Schonzeit. Teilweise haben sie gar erst Mitte Juli angefangen, meist aber waren sie Ende Mai - Mitte Juni durch.
 Mir ist unsere zusätzliche  Allgemeine Raubfischschonzeit die am 1.6 endet deshalb zu kurz.
 Du wirst in Mir keinen Gegner finden, der nicht an der Notwendigkeit einer möglichen Erweiterung glaubt.

 Ich kann es mir weder vorstellen noch habe ich es gelesen das so etwas bei euch nicht möglich sei.

 Die Ecke in die ich Dich stellte, ist die das Du Dier das verärgert vorstellen kannst.#c

 Warten Wir ab was da geantwortet wird, hoffentlich ist das dann klar und deutlich verfasst.

 Puh, bin ich froh das Ich das vermutlich ganz schnell über meinen L.V hätte klären lassen.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das kann man tatsächlich so oder so lesen. Ich bin echt gespannt, wie sich das zurechtrüttelt, da so etwas insbesondere wenn es um geschlossene Gewässer geht auch ein erheblicher Eingriff in die Eigentumsrechte sein kann.



Wahnsinn, das das keiner Aufklärt.
Jeder Tag der verstreicht, schafft mehr Verunsicherte.
 Ist ja nur eine ganz simple einfache aber grundsätzliche Frage.
 Stoff für die Fischereiprüfung so zu sagen.


----------



## Hechtstipper (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, das das keiner Aufklärt.
> Jeder Tag der verstreicht, schafft mehr Verunsicherte.



Leider bisher von der Oberen Fischereibehörde keinerlei Reaktion...

Beim Verband gab es schnell und kompetent Informationen wie die das verstehen, aber eine konkrete Aussage der Behörde steht noch aus...


----------



## Fr33 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

 ich hab es leider nicht geschafft ebenfalls eine Mail an die Ob. Fischereibehörde zu schicken. War das WE eig wieder mal komplett unterwegs. Daher danke an Hechtstipper für den Einsatz!

 Mag mir jmd mal den Ansprechpartner (sofern es da einen gibt) per PN schicken? Dann versuche ich den mal anzurufen. Behörden tun sich manchmal mit schriftlichen Aussagen ganz schwer und antworten mit unter einfach gar nicht....


----------



## Fr33 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Ich hab bis heute keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage bzgl. der Ausnahmen/Vereinsinteren Regelungen bekommen. Wie schaut es bei euch aus?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Und Verband?


----------



## Hechtstipper (9. März 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Ich habe nach knapp zwei Wochen eine Antwort bekommen. Kurzfassung: Es gilt der Gesetzestext, abweichen ist nicht zulässig. Meine explizit gestellte Frage ob ich die Antwort weiterleiten oder veröffentlichen kann wurde nicht beantwortet, eine weitere Mail mit dieser Frage nicht beantwortet. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Alles deutlich mehr als seltsam.

Was unternimmt der Verband, um da Klarstellung für seine Vereine zu erreichen?


----------



## Fr33 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles deutlich mehr als seltsam.
> 
> Was unternimmt der Verband, um da Klarstellung für seine Vereine zu erreichen?



Zum Thema Verband.... lassen wir das lieber  Die haben laut Aussage von einem anderen Verein erstmal mit dem Hessischen Fischereigesetz gewunken und bei Rückfragen sofort an die zuständige Fischereibehörde verwiesen (wurde mir so gesagt.. die Anfrage wurde aber auch nur Telefon gestellt).....


----------



## Mozartkugel (9. März 2017)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Das mit dem Zander verstehe ich auch nicht. Man erhöht das Mindestmaß um 5cm aber schafft die Schonzeit ab?!



Mindestmaß zu erhöhen macht mMn mehr Sinn und sollte eigentlich für den Bestand auch besser sein. So hat der Zander zumindest die Chance das ein oder andere mal mehr ablaichen zu können. Schonzeit ist ja schön und gut, aber wenn der Zander davor oder danach einen auf die Rübe bekommt ist der halt raus aus dem Gewässer.


----------



## Ruti Island (9. März 2017)

Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Mindestmaß zu erhöhen macht mMn mehr Sinn und sollte eigentlich für den Bestand auch besser sein. So hat der Zander zumindest die Chance das ein oder andere mal mehr ablaichen zu können. Schonzeit ist ja schön und gut, aber wenn der Zander davor oder danach einen auf die Rübe bekommt ist der halt raus aus dem Gewässer.




Du verstehst nicht was ich damit sagen wollte. Es geht darum, dass man den Zander als nicht einheimischen Fisch aus den Gewässern haben will und schafft die Schonzeit ab, aber erhöht gleichzeitig die Schonzeit was unstrittig den Bestand schützt. Diese Gesetzgebung ist für mich paradox.


----------



## Hechtstipper (9. März 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Nicht nur für Dich! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## racoon (9. März 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Das hat den Hintergrund, dass der Zander ab einer gewissen Größe einen anderen Fremdling massiv bekämpft. Mit 50 cm hat er dann seine Schuldigkeit getan und 1000 Grundeln gefressen


----------



## racoon (9. März 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles deutlich mehr als seltsam.
> 
> Was unternimmt der Verband, um da Klarstellung für seine Vereine zu erreichen?




Was hat der Verband damit zu rühren ? Für ihn und folglich auch für seine Vereine ist die Gesetzeslage ganz klar und deutlich niedergeschrieben. Da ändert es auch nichts, dass man verzweifelt nach Gründen sucht, um mal wieder gegen einen Verband zu stänkern.


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. März 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Zu gesetzlichen Schonmaßen und Schonzeiten:
Wenn es im Gesetz steht ist es klar. Dann ist es so, egal ob sinnvoll oder nicht. 
Wenn es in der Landesfischereiverordnung steht ist es genauso als ob es im Gesetz steht. Rechtsverbindlich. Nur benötigt man kein Parlament um es zu ändern.
Eigentlich wäre es eine klare Verbandsaufgabe, die Angler darauf hinzuweisen. In BW bekommt man vom Verband nur Larifari Antworten. Da erklärt dann ein Biologe dass man durchaus die Schonzeiten verlängern darf und das Schonmaß hochsetzen.  
Unser Verein lässt solche Fragen seit Jahren von einer Anwaltskanzlei prüfen. Die Antwort ist klar. Gesetz und Landesfischereiverordnung sind verbindlich. Abweichungen sind dann entweder OWI oder Straftat.
Erstaunlich an der Sache ist, dass auch im Regierungspräsidium durchaus die Meinung vertreten wird dass man die Schonzeiten und Schonmaße ändern(erhöhen) darf. Allerdings sind auch in der Fischereibehörde eher Biologen wie Juristen zu Gange.
Das kann dazu führen dass im Zweifel auf der Angelkarte eine Anweisung zu einer OWI oder Straftat steht. Dem Angler selbst wird wenig passieren da er sich auf einen Verbotsirrtum berufen kann und als "Ersttäter"  sicher auch damit durchkommt. Für den Vereinsvorstand kann es da schon heftiger werden weil er die Anweisung dazu gegegeben hat.
Alles nach Recht und Gesetz. Leider nicht immer so wie wir es gerne hätten.
Ein Landesfischereiverband hat eigentlich die Aufgabe, zumindest in der Landesfischereiverordnung beim Ministerium zu intervenieren wenn da zu großer Unfug steht und die Angler zu vertreten und nicht die Angler zu treten.
In diesem Punkt 100% Zustimmung für Thomas.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



Hechtstipper schrieb:


> Ich habe nach knapp zwei Wochen eine Antwort bekommen. Kurzfassung: Es gilt der Gesetzestext, abweichen ist nicht zulässig. Meine explizit gestellte Frage ob ich die Antwort weiterleiten oder veröffentlichen kann wurde nicht beantwortet, eine weitere Mail mit dieser Frage nicht beantwortet.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


 
 Sie haben Dier also gar nicht wirklich geantwortet.:c
 Schwach...


----------



## BERND2000 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Zu gesetzlichen Schonmaßen und Schonzeiten:
> Wenn es im Gesetz steht ist es klar. Dann ist es so, egal ob sinnvoll oder nicht.



 Das ist der gesetzlich vorgesehene Minimalschutz, wo steht denn das der nicht weiter erweitert werden darf?
 Ist wie beim Mindestlohn.
 Oder darf nun nicht mehr darüber hinaus mehr Lohn vereinbart werden?

 Ich denke weder der L.V oder Ämter können sich vorstellen, das so viele das so falsch verstehen können und antworten deshalb nicht.

 Gefühlt empfinge Ich die Deutschen immer schräger, zu mehr als schwarz weiß denken und Tierschutz und Ähnlichen, reicht es immer seltener.

 Bitte um Abstimmung das der Mindestlohn nun höhere Löhne unterbindet.:m


----------



## Hechtstipper (11. März 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Zu kurz gedacht. Nach Auffassung des RP ist die Entnahme der triftige Grund der das Angeln rechtfertigt. Wenn ein  Fisch nicht geschont ist und kein triftiger Grund vorliegt soll entnommen werden. Ist dumm, ist aber so. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. März 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das ist der gesetzlich vorgesehene Minimalschutz, wo steht denn das der nicht weiter erweitert werden darf?
> Ist wie beim Mindestlohn.
> Oder darf nun nicht mehr darüber hinaus mehr Lohn vereinbart werden?



Das Hess.Fischereigesetz dürfte aber in diesem Fall den verbindlichen "Tarifvertrag" darstellen,welcher nach Ansicht der Fischereibehörde Abweichungen nur noch nach "unten"(Mindestlohn) vorsieht aber "Übertarifliches"(Schonzeit und/oder Erhöhung der Mindestmaße) ohne darauf abzielende Änderungsverordnung nicht mehr zulässt.

Siehe:



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Das ist die Antwort, die ich zur Ausweitung der Schonzeiten und Erhöhung der Mindestmaße bekommen habe. Ich denke das ist mehr als eindeutig.
> 
> 
> "Sehr geehrter Herr B.,
> ...



Deinen Einwand kann ich aber durchaus nachvollziehen.

Inwieweit diese Regelung einer genauen(!) rechtl.Überprüfung standhält,ist und bleibt ohne Rechtseinwände ja erstmal ungeklärt.Wird mehr oder weniger als in Stein gemeisselt erstmal hingenommen.

Wo kein Kläger..




BERND2000 schrieb:


> Gefühlt empfinge Ich die Deutschen immer schräger, zu mehr als schwarz weiß denken und Tierschutz und Ähnlichen, reicht es immer seltener.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Das ist leider nicht nur gefühlt so..[emoji37]


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. März 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Mindestmaße in Hessen, da steht nichts in der Landesfischereiverordung dass Vereine die Mindestmaße verändern dürfen. 
Das Mindestmaß stellt sicher, dass der Fisch die Möglichkeit hatte sich Fortzupflanzen. Da steht nirgends, das Mindestmaß kann von jedem Fischereirechtsinhaber selbts nach oben verändert werden. Die Berechtigung zu Änderungen der Landesfischereiverordnung (z.B. Änderung Mindestmaß) hat die oberste Fischereibehörde und sonst niemand.

Ohne schriftliche Bestätigung ist so eine einseitige Änderung eines Vereins nicht rechtswirksam  und dann sind wir wieder bei der Auffordeung zur OWi oder ähnlichem.
Das Fischereirecht ist eigentlich nicht kompliziert. Man muss es halt einmal lesen und versuchen zu verstehen und zu akzeptieren und nicht eigene Wünsche oder Vorstellung hineininterpretieren.
Und nochmals, Thomas hat Recht, da sollten die Verbände die Angler ordentlich vertreten und auch beraten.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Mindestmaße in Hessen, da steht nichts in der Landesfischereiverordung dass Vereine die Mindestmaße verändern dürfen.
> Das Mindestmaß stellt sicher, dass der Fisch die Möglichkeit hatte sich Fortzupflanzen. Da steht nirgends, das Mindestmaß kann von jedem Fischereirechtsinhaber selbts nach oben verändert werden. *Die Berechtigung zu Änderungen der Landesfischereiverordnung (z.B. Änderung Mindestmaß) hat die oberste Fischereibehörde und sonst niemand.*
> 
> *(Ja, nur eben nicht bei Erweiterung, wenn sie der Hege dienen #q )*
> ...


 
Richtig, nur schreibt der Gesetzgeber "Mindestmaß" und nicht Entnahmebereiche vor.
Eine Erweiterung des gesetzlichen "Mindestmaßes" ist auch keine Änderung sondern eine Erweiterung.

Aber Ihr habt Recht wenn man abweichend zum Gesetz etwas genehmigt haben will, sollte man sich das auch genehmigen lassen.
Ihr habt auch Recht wenn Ihr meint das Jemand der erweiterte Mindesmaße nicht beachtet, nicht gleich gegen das Fischereirecht verstößt.
Denn er verstößt lediglich gegen Auflagen der Eigentümer, was den Vertrag den sie haben, dann nichtig macht.
Er ist dann nur noch ein Schwarzangler,....der sich unberechtigt Fische aneignete.
Auch Angeln an sich ist ja erlaubt, wenn der Eigentümer einen denn Berechtigt.

Aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch nur blöd und Ihr wollt es von einer Fachkraft.
http://www.asv-ems.de/berichte/Maerz2005_103_Mindestmasse_Schonzeiten.pdf
Wem der Text zu lang ist sollte wenigstens das FAZIT lesen.
Marburg sollte doch wohl in Hessen liegen oder...

Lustig der Kreis schließt sich wieder beim A.B.


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. März 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Soweit so gut mit dem Mindestmaß.
Das Gesetz gibt das vor.  Du fängst einen Fisch der deutlich drüber ist, misst den nach damit du auch nichts falsch machst und der Tierschützer fotografiert dich beim Messen und Zurücksetzen und zeigt dich an wegen ...was weiss ich.
Nun ist der Fisch nicht durch gesetzliche Vorgaben geschützt und du hast ihn zurückgesetzt.
Das wird beim Amtsgericht verhandelt. Da sitzt die junge Walddorfschülerin mit Jura Examen,alleinerziehende vegane Mutter als Richterin bei einer ihrer ersten Verhandlungen. Und du darfst auf einen Freispruch hoffen.
Viel Spaß dabei. 
Abweichende Schonmaße einfach von der zuständigen Behörde, in BW Ministerium, genehmigen lassen. 
Der Angelverein kann dich zwar anzeigen wenn du gegen das erhöhte Schonmaß ohne Genehmig verstößt, aber das wäre nicht klug weil dann der Vorstand eventuell bestraft wird.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Soweit so gut mit dem Mindestmaß.
> Das Gesetz gibt das vor. Du fängst einen Fisch der deutlich drüber ist, misst den nach damit du auch nichts falsch machst und der Tierschützer fotografiert dich beim Messen und Zurücksetzen und zeigt dich an wegen ...was weiss ich.
> Nun ist der Fisch nicht durch gesetzliche Vorgaben geschützt und du hast ihn zurückgesetzt.
> Das wird beim Amtsgericht verhandelt. Da sitzt die junge Walddorfschülerin mit Jura Examen,alleinerziehende vegane Mutter als Richterin bei einer ihrer ersten Verhandlungen. Und du darfst auf einen Freispruch hoffen.
> ...


 
 Was Du vertrittst macht mir Angst und Bange.
 Ich hoffe nicht, das man nun aus Angst vor Auseinandersetzungen mit Tierschützern alles Tötet was nur nicht geschützt ist.

 Denn dann , gehört Angeln noch viel extremer geregelt, überwacht oder gar verboten.
 Denn dann macht man sich nicht nur die extremen Tierschützer zu Gegner sondern auch die gemäßigten der Masse und sicher auch die Naturschützer.

 Du magst eine Richterin fürchten die de Tierschutz zugeneigt ist und schon einmal vorauseilend vertreten das jeder gesetzlich ungeschützte Fisch zu entnehmen sei.

 Aber dann solltest Du auch Verständnis haben, das man Dier dann deine Angelei bis ins Kleinste regelt.
 Also vorsorglich *alle *Kleinfischarten ganz schützt, die bedroht sind oder Einige nicht essen wollen.
 Alle Fische mit Schonzeiten und Maße schützt.
 Besatz eher unterbindet, die Anglerzahl begrenzt, Gewässer sperrt.
 Und weil all das sich dann ja auch noch nach einzelnen Gewässern richten müsste würde es ein noch  mehr an Fachkräfte benötigen, also würden auch Abgaben steigen.
 All das müsste man dann auch noch überwachen.
 Quasi eine Verstaatlichung der Dinge die zu eine Fischereirecht gehören.



 Sollte aber ein Entscheidungsträger ähnlich wie Du vorauseilend und vereinfachend Absicherung suchen, wird Er nur das Angeln verbieten wollen.

 Gefühlt sind wir in diese Richtung unterwegs.
 Viele Angler scheinen sich das ja regelrecht zu wünschen.

 Das sind halt oft die Folgen der deutschen Vorstellung von Tierschutz der längst zu einer Bedrohung von Naturschutz und auch Tieren wird.
 Es erscheint mir "verwerflich" Tiere zu töten nur um sein Tun nachträglich, vorsorglich rechtlich absichern zu wollen.

 Trotzdem wird es selbst von den Verbänden oft so vertreten, anstatt, sich für eine verträglichere, vernünftigere und breitere Begründung des Sinn des Angelns einzusetzen.

 Es ist nicht im Sinne des Tier oder Naturschutzes alles zu töten was nur erlaubt ist.
 Tier oder Naturschutzgesetze oder auch Fischereigesetze versuchen genau solchen Raubbau zu verhindern.
 Nur ersetzt kein Gesetz den gesunden Menschenverstand völlig.

 So fischt man eben auch nicht auf Laichzander wenn sie außerhalb der Schonzeiten laichen.
 Entnimmt man eben nicht etliche Hundert Kg Fische nur weil man so gerne Angelt.
 Es ist schön sich über einen seltenen Fang zu freuen, aber es wird seltsam wenn man meint Ihn dann töten zu müssen, nur weil er bislang noch ungeschützt ist.

 Was die Gesetzgebung betrifft, nun die ist bislang kaum in der Lage gewesen die Grundlagen der Arten und Nutzung, wirklich sicher zu stellen.
 Die Fischwanderungen sind bis heute kaum gewährleistet, die Gewässer oft geschädigt und selbst die Kormoranproblematik geht man seit nun 20 Jahren nicht an..
 Also vertraut nicht darauf das der Staat alles regelt, er maßregelt maximal ein wenig Andere.


----------



## feko (26. März 2017)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Ein großes Problem der neuen Verordnung ist auch die Bachforelle .
fängt man ein Tier über 60 cm und sie ist verangelt muss sie verbuddelt werden 
anstatt in der Pfanne zu braten. 
oder täusche ich mich in dem Fall?
untermassige Tiere müssen jà auch vergraben werden.

vg


----------



## Ørret (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

https://www.hna.de/lokales/hann-mue...lem-fuer-fischereigenossenschaft-9936563.html


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Selbstverständlich wird der Vorstand eine Absicherung suchen weil er sonst im Zweifel dafür haften muss. 

Wir haben im Verein höhrer Schonmaße für Hecht und Zander und Karpfen wie in der LFVO. Aber einfach an die Fischereibehörde geschrieben, mit der richtigenBegründung genehmigt bekommen und gut ist.


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

[FONT=&quot]Wenn Hann.Münden glaubt, dass man Zander besetzen muss stellt sich auch die Frage nach der Qualifikation der Besetzer.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Zander leben im Gewässer und bilden eine Population, wenn sie in dem Gewässer sich ernähren können und reproduzieren können. Dann braucht es keinen Besatz.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn sie sich nicht reproduzieren können gehören sie einfach nicht in das Biotop weil sie da nicht selbständig vorkommen können.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn es zu wenige Zander sind stellt sich die Frage, für die Natur oder die Angler? Der Natur wird es egal sein, also bleiben nur noch die Angler. Also werden Fische besetzt die nicht in das Biotop gehören die   Fresskonkurrenten gegenüber anderen Raubfischen sind oder über den natürlichen Bestand hinweg gefördert werden, was wiederum zu Lasten der wirklich heimischen Räuber geht.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Immer wird ein Eingriff gemacht, der durch Natur eher nicht zu begründen ist. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden. Ich gönne jedem Angler jeden Fisch. Aber die Hegeverpflichtung sollte sich am Naturertrag eines Gewässers ausrichten. Und da sind Hecht und Zander in der Regel weniger wie 0,5  %  am gesamten Fischbestand. Und Eingriffe auf der obersten Hierarchie der Fischpopulation haben halt die gravierendste Bedeutung.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Angeln ist halt nun mal Umgang mit der Natur. Und nicht ein Wunschkonzert für Angler.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Deshalb gibt es trotzdem auch unsinnige Gesetze und Verordnungen gegen die man vorgehen sollte.[/FONT]


----------



## feko (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

leider ist ist in unseren zandergewässern der Fall das fangfähig  besetzt werden muss da kaum noch ein zander natürlich hoch kommt. 
Stichwort kormoran
früher war das anderst.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Aber die Hegeverpflichtung sollte sich am Naturertrag eines Gewässers ausrichten. Und da sind Hecht und Zander in der Regel weniger wie 0,5  %  am gesamten Fischbestand.



Das ist von Gewässer und den bevorzugten Angelmethoden sehr verschieden, aber unter 10% am Gesamten liegt der Raubfischertrag normalerweise nicht. Selbst ohne Besatz.
Will ich hier sagen, damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht. 0,5% wäre in den meisten Gewässern weniger als ein maßiger Hecht pro Hektar und Jahr.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ich gönne jedem Angler jeden Fisch. Aber die Hegeverpflichtung sollte sich am Naturertrag eines Gewässers ausrichten.



Diese Argumentation ist in einem Land mit der Bevölkerungsdichte Deutschlands sachlich betrachtet einfach Unsinn. Das habe ich hier schon mal ausgeführt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4830775&postcount=345

Nach der Logik von dir dürften übrigens in fränkischen Flüssen auch keine Karpfen mehr besetzt werden. Der Besatz wird aber ausdrücklich genehmigt, weil Karpfen zur fränkischen Kulturlandschaft gehören.

Ohne Besatz gehen in Deutschland entweder die Bestände kaputt oder das Angeln für die breite Bevölkerung. Und bitte nicht wieder mit Niederlande-Vergleichen kommen. Ich müsste in Bayern immer noch jeden gefangenen Barsch abschlagen, wenn ich gesetzestreu angeln will.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Naturertrag und Besatz schließen sich nicht aus. Wenn man sich an der natürlichen Ertragsfähigkeit orientiert, heißt das die Defizite so weit zu überbrücken, dass der auf natürliche Weise mögliche Ertrag erreicht wird.
Das ist eine extensive Bewirtschaftung, übrigens ein Merkmal von Kulturlanschaft, im Gegensatz zur intensiven Bewirtschaftung über die natürliche Ertragsfähigkeit hinaus (Forellensee, "Rentnerteich").


----------



## fishhawk (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bewirtschaftungsproblem mit neuer hessischer Verordnung*

Hallo,

dazu müsste man aber wissen, was das Gewässer an Ertrag bringen könnte, wenn die ganzen zivilisatorischen Störfaktoren nicht vorhanden wären.

Ich bin zwar auch eher etwas skeptisch, was intensive Besatzmaßnahmen angeht, aber wenn jeden Winter Hunderte Kormorane einfallen, Kiesbänke regelmäßig versanden, hormonbelastetes Klärwasser eingeleitet wird, sonstige Einschwemmungen etc. etc. das Gewässer belasten, wird es oft schwierig, einer größeren Anzahl von Anglern ohne  Besatz noch faire Fangebdingungen zu ermöglichen.


----------

